# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  [IC] The SCP Foundation - Chapter 1: Trick or Treat

## WindStruck

*Thursday, October 27th, 2022*

It's another lovely day at Site-404, nestled deep within the Colorado mountains.. if you like cold and cloudy weather, that is. Snow hasn't come _yet_ (at least none that has stuck for long), but it certainly feels like a nice white blanket could fall from the sky any night now. Most people and the SCPs trusted enough for a brief excursion to the courtyard are aware of these conditions as they go on their day to day routines. As for the scores of Class D personnel underground, and the more dangerous SCPs in heavy containment, not so much. It's just the same, old, boring stone walls, the steel reinforced doors, and monotonous radiance of fluorescent lights...


*Plaids*

Doctor Kalispell Hagerty is busy in her lab, running her biological experiments. The exact nature of her project is classified, but it involves genetic mutations, engineering chimera lifeforms, essentially grafting two or more living organisms with different DNA into one body. So far it has proven difficult beyond the simple cactus grafts one may find in gift shops. The immune systems of each creature tend to fight one another. Even most animals of the same species end up dying horribly. Frustratingly, it seems as though creating a chimeric creature in the lab is exceedingly difficult, though you still have dozens of ways you could try to improve your technique. Perhaps, if we start from the embryo...

However, today your work is cut short. Aside from the duties you have to monitor other SCPs at Site-404, you also just remembered a meeting you were supposed to attend today. You need to clean up and get ready - a new, clean, white lab coat that isn't stained with blood and other chemicals is probably a good idea. If you hurry, you won't be late. You recall that it's something big; the director will be there, and stranger still, there will be a number of SCPs present as well. That would explain why it is in Secure Conference-01.


*Esprit15*

James Fink had been making his rounds. James was a cut above his fellow guards here at Site-404. While most of them were pretty bored out of their minds standing at their posts, James's position was more supervisory in nature. He just had to make sure his underlings were all doing their boring jobs and following protocol. At the end of the day he was still a guard - perhaps a glorified one at that - but at least he got to walk around and had a small section of lackeys under his direct command should something go wrong. Out of anyone, James probably knew the layout of the entire Site-404 the best, aside from maybe Gus.

Today was fairly unusual, however. James had explicit orders from the director to retrieve a certain SCP. Namely, SCP-650, which was apparently a safe item in light containment storage. It appeared to be a beautiful silver ring with a large sapphire gem. Reviewing the SCP documentation, it seemed pretty harmless. Though it could be quite useful if placed within the right hands.

Then James was to escort SCP-4500 to Secure Conference-01 up on the ground floor. But first, he was to give SCP-650 to him. He double checked the orders. Hm. A meeting with the director. The ring was a temporary offering in order to help win over compliance. Apparently, it would also make the situation a little less alarming to all personnel. Also of note, for this excursion, he was to be sure that his weapons were loaded with pure iron bullets. The guards stationed outside of SCP-4500 would also be coming along, and they were well-equipped to deal with potential threats.


*hand ax ranger*

You're lounging in your lavish, jungle-like containment cell. After dining on an exquisite roasted pig and washing it down with some wine, you feel like a nap would be really great. Then the loud and obnoxious blaring of the speaker system informs you personnel will be entering momentarily. You have only a few seconds to mentally prepare yourself before they barge in anyway.

When asking what this is all about, the answers are pretty vague. You only know that the site director has requested to speak with you. You don't _absolutely have_ to go, but perhaps curiosity got the best of you. In exchange for your cooperation, you are offered a silver ring. Putting it on, you find that you can change your appearance, back into that of a man, at will. However, it really doesn't feel quite right, and you still can't seem to get your original form perfectly. This is on top of the fact that you still remain larger than normal.

*Spoiler: SCP-650*
Show



This item granted to you will give something close to the Morph (rank 2) ability. You can assume the appearance of a handful of male humans. You still look convincing as a human (as per standard +20 to deception rules) but none of these appearances seem to suit your tastes perfectly.

You are escorted through the facility and up an elevator which seems a little crowded, given your size and the guards. But the ride is short enough. You soon arrive at your destination, Secure Conference-01.


*JeenLeen + Ameraaaaaa + AvatarVecna*

The three of you are in your cells, minding your own business. Perhaps, technically, they could be called your luxury house arrest condos. Your residences were at least above ground, and the smallish windows that were up high at least let you have a bit of sunlight, or see a tiny bit of scenery. But yeah, escape wasn't really an option. Those windows weren't breaking. And then there were the bars, the cameras, the gas dispensers, the guards...  Nope. Why ruin a good thing?

Maybe good was subjective, though. Unlike other more dangerous SCPs that could not be spared a modicum of creature comforts for safety reasons, or Class D personnel who were deemed unworthy of it, you had pretty cushy rooms, and were generally given reasonable stuff when you asked for it. Though despite this, you most likely feel bored or lonely.

That is when Site-404 personnel ask to speak with you, and offer you a proposition, you are more than eager for a chance to step out of your rooms. It sounded intriguing! Aside from the age old expression, "Curiosity killed the cat," what could go wrong?

*Spoiler: AvatarVecna*
Show

You weren't surprised that that this was coming. You knew people were coming to speak with you and let you out of your room temporarily. And no knockout gas! It was nice being treated like a human being for once, wasn't it? You had ample time to pause your video game at a good spot.

But actually, something else was bothering you. Something big was coming. Last night, when you slept, or you tried to sleep, you were inundated by disturbing images. Corn fields as far as the eye could see, and the harvest. Cults, or some kind of esoteric crowd, chanting around a fire and offerings. A large creepy effigy stood in the middle of it all, with the faint shadows of buildings in the gloom beyond.



It did not take a genius to put two and two together. Whatever this proposition was about certainly involved these images.


~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*MrAbdiel + Metastachydium*

It's another boring day in the slums. That's what prisoners call this s*** hole down here. You hear the facilities above ground are super nice, and, well, there's a whole lot of things you don't really know. But you do think strange stuff goes on around here.

Currently you're in the prison cafeteria. The Ethics Committee apparently deigned that complete solitary confinement is too cruel and inhumane even for former death row inmates. So each person is, essentially, granted about 60 minutes each day to socialize as they eat, before being herded back into their cells. On the bright side, despite the rampant rumors that spread, morale is still up by 66%. This makes for more willing test subjects.

Word has it that you all are nothing but guinea pigs being experimented on. Granted, most of the time no one can ever really remember _what_ they experienced. It's obvious that you all are being drugged. So says Tater, as he shovels potato salad into his mouth.

"I'm telling you, this place is f****d up. They're experimenting on us, drugging us, then putting us back in our cells and pretending like nothing's happening!"

Another class D female speaks up, picking at her food. She just went by Cheryl. "I don't know. Maybe it's some kind of social experiment?"

"Experiment is right! But this isn't no harmless social thing! Look around! See all the faces? They coming, they going. New schmucks like us coming in, old ones disappearing. Won't be long until you don't see either of us too, if you can even remember," Tater says.

"Mmm... maybe they're just... transferring somewhere else?"


~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Secure Conference-01*

You all arrive in the conference room. Despite being labeled with a "-01" at the end, there was only one of its kind here. Unlike many rooms in the upper floors of this facility, it felt cold and dark. There were no windows, and all the walls were encased in reinforced concrete on all sides. The door was a large mass of solid steel, and there were obviously other tools for containing entities here as well.

It was a fairly large room, perhaps 30 feet wide and 20 feet from front to back, furnished with tables and chairs that were standard for the underground observation rooms. In the back of the room on one of the uncomfortable aluminum chairs sat Director Lambert with his characteristic grey bushy mustache and old fashioned suit. He was casually checking his pocket watch. As you enter, he smiles cheerily at you, though without opening his mouth.

Beside Director Lambert is Doctor Roberta Curtis. Curly blonde locks fall to about mid-back around her white lab coat. Bright red spectacles frame her eyes, transforming what could potentially be a quite alluring look into one that is deadly serious and professional. To emphasize that, she does not smile, preferring to stand with arms crossed as each of you trickle into the room.

In addition to the guards which escorted the various SCPs into this room, there are a few more stationed inside. It is pretty obvious that the SCP Foundation feels there is a possibility something could go wrong, and they are more than willing to be prepared. However, with the various document packets placed around the room at each table seat, and the director's warm smile, it is also quite apparent that they intend to give a presentation of some sorts.

There's a bit of an awkward silence until everyone arrives. The door is shut behind you, and then Director Lambert speaks: "Welcome everyone! I'm glad to have you here. In case you did not know, I am Director Lambert, in charge of this facility. But, if it pleases you, you may simply call me Harold." He smiles warmly again, and gives a nod to James and Kalispell. He already knew them.

Dr. Curtis continues standing there, almost as rigidly as a statue. But she is looking over each and every one of you. In particular, *Kuzmo* can discern a particularly spiteful glare. Even in a more human form, she must remember the last time you commented on her natural beauty, and in particular, tried very hard to seduce her. She didn't like it.

"The reason I have brought you here today is.. oh dear, well I suppose there's no easy way to say it. We, the SCP Foundation, would like to enlist your aid in solving a .. worrisome problem. The lot of you each have unique capabilities which I believe would greatly enhance our mission." He leans forward and clears his throat. "Now. I cannot, of course, force you to participate, at least not without a lengthy process through various committees, which, quite frankly, we do not have time for. But, with your consent, we can bypass all that, and I promise you, though I cannot guarantee your freedoms, we will still make it worth your while."

The director smiles once again, though his face darkens a little. "I must warn you, however, that there are risks involved." He raises a hand and casually flaps it about. "I'm sure you understand. Death, maiming, dismemberment, trauma, that sort of thing. But the service you would be providing to the SCP Foundation and to humanity would be invaluable."

Looking at each one of the assembled SCP people (and the cat) Director Lambert smiles and asks, "So, are you in?"

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King was not happy to be woken up from his nap by the guards.   "Jeez Louise can't you guys understand the purpose of a cat nap! This better be good. 

As king walked into -01 king decided to read the mind of the guy who spoke. The site director right? King wondered why he was asked to come. 

"sure I'll help. But only in exchange for 2 weeks of catnip and milk. Afterall it must be pretty dangerous if your asking us for assistance."

----------


## Metastachydium

*Damn it, Taters.* Cecily shifts on her seat as she forks her own food nervously, not sure she'd like to actually touch it. *Don't creep me out. I don't need creeping out.* at this point, she is vaguely aware of her right foot pounding the floor in a hectic rhythm, but can't do much about it. What if the staff is listening? Scratch that: the staff is _always_ listening. What if they _mind_ that? *I'm creeped out all right, I don't need your ****.* her hand slightly trembling, she braves a piece of potato, raising it _very cautiously_ to under her nose to sniff it and take a _tiny_ little bite. Damn. What if _the food_ is drugged? Could she even tell? These a-hats do weird stuff, she's sure of that, as sure as Taters if not more, why wouldn't they have chemicals she can't recognize by smell? 

Defeating the gag reflex, she swallows, smooths a strand of hair out of her forehead and takes another bite. Starving to death is still death and she'd _really_ rather not die. Not here. Not now.

----------


## WindStruck

*Ameraaaaaa*

As far as surface thoughts go, what the man with the big goofy mustache says happens to be more or less what he's thinking.

As for his personal thoughts, he actually seems a little.. conflicted?  Doubtful? Hmm.
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

As per the Mind Reading rules, "You can essentially ask any one question and receive the answer from the targets mind."  And given that we're here for a while and you're likely to succeed often, let's extend that to.. say.. three questions? Don't have to ask them all this instant, so do choose carefully.  :Small Smile: 


The specific memories you are digging up seem pretty boring, not much unlike when someone read through a book or a report and then was about to regurgitate it in the form of a book report. But this information is most likely what is in the papers on the tables anyway.

Director Lambert turns to address King. "Ah of course, my feline friend. The freshest milk and quality catnip for two weeks straight. Or perhaps, broken up into a more.. healthy schedule, if you'd like." He smiles again. As far as you can tell, the request seems very easy for him to fulfill, and he is more than happy to do it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*D-44529 - Benjamin Hillcrest - The Slums*

"Hey, you shut up, Tater!"

Benjamin Hillcrest was not, by reasonable standards, a remarkable man.  There were thousands, even tens of thousands just like him all throughout the United States, operating in the bottom rung of organized crime and the bottom three rungs of gang activity.  Rounded shoulders, thick arms, and a barrel of a body; a physical presence that could be considered quite becoming, if he were only six to twelve inches taller.  As it were, he had the appearance of a strong and handsome man that someone had accidentally sat on; a squat, _ stumpy_ affect chasing any real magnetism out of his person and replacing it with assembly-line aggression and envy.

He was, in short, a goon; as plain and replaceable as one might imagine.  One might be forgiven for feeling, upon meeting him, that he had been scooped from the gallery of non-speaking parts in third-rate mafia movies, shucked out of his brown leather jacket and flat cap, stuffed into D-Class apparel and dumped here, for someone else to deal with.  Goons are not remarkable people.  But they _are_ good at the staples of goonery; and this was one such thing.

"You shut your goddamn mouth over there; trying to get people all aggravated with your theories."  The demand came from across the table, Benjamin half risen of his bench seat, stabbing out his sudden sincerity with a pudgy digit extended towards Tater.

"People come and then they go.  That's what prison is, dumb***.  You betta pray to God and all the saints you're lucky enough to leave like the others.  Sure, the days run together because you spend most of them starin' at the same damn walls.  We need _positive energy_ if we're gonna earn out.  So if all you got is more of that complaining, you just restrict your mouth to shovellin'.  Or else, I don't care who you killed, I'm gonna give you something to complain about."

With that, his temper recedes as quickly as it crested.  He shakes his head with unearned, paternalistic disappointment at the scolded Tater, then glances to the nearby Cheryl, and Cecily.  "You ladies don't listen to none of that, okay?  You need people with some brains in their head in your corner; not this schmuck."

He taps his own forehead with the heel of his cardboard prison-edition spoon.  Phrasing would suggest he is referring to himself as the schmuck, and not the brains; but context would suggest he intends the opposite inference.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

"sure. A more healthy schedule works. I hear binge drinking is bad for humans. Not sure why but maybe it applies to cats as well. Though i wouldn't be surprised if we were built better. So what kinda job is this. 
.*Spoiler: question 1* 
Show


What if anything is the old man hiding about the job.

----------


## WindStruck

*Underground Prison Cafeteria*

Taters was a pretty lean guy with a crooked nose and a gap in his teeth. He very much resembled a redneck with a head almost completely shaven except for fuzz.

He grins a bit at Cecily's protests and shakes his head. It wasn't that he got pleasure from making her uncomfortable, at least you don't think.. kind of hard to tell with that screwed up face of his. It was something far more cynical, like he can't help but mock the situation he and everyone else is in.

Benjamin's outburst, however, wipes that grin off his face and turns it into a scowl. Briefly it catches a guard's attention, who decides to tune him out.

"Pff. Who are you calling a dumb***, dip****?" he says dismissively.

He turns to the ladies and says, "This man thinks he's smart, but he's just as dumb as all the rest of us. Yeup, I think we all did something perdy dumb to wind up in here. Won't be long now..."  He starts grumbling to himself.

Cherly was a slightly plump woman with pale skin and chin-length raven hair. She smiles shyly at Benjamin but doesn't say anything for a while.

"Yeah... that much is right at least. God, if only I could go back in time."


*Secure Conference-01*

Director Lambert nods, with the same warm smile toward King. "Well, I was about to get to that shortly. As soon as all those present agree."

*Spoiler: Question 1*
Show

What is he hiding?  Well..  nothing.

You can sense that he intends to tell you everything he knows. That in itself might be somewhat concerning. You would think there's some gory classified details like other gross things you have sneaked out of someone's mind before. However, it seems they are dealing with quite an unknown. Which might not be so bad. Or it could be really bad.

OOC: I think we're good on the 1-on-1 with King for now.  Let's give the others a chance to chime in before everyone gets a mission brief.

----------


## Metastachydium

The unsolicited grin barely gets to register with Cecily before Hillcrest goes ballistic on Tater, prompting her to instinctively try and duck for cover, with mixed results. Which is to say, with the main result being an awkward wince that lands her long, caramel brown hair in her plate to be mixed with the flavourless, gross food therein. With a half annoyed, half e,barrassed hiss, she recoils, and dropping her spork, she begins to hurriedly wipe the stuff off with her long, gracile fingers. Still, engrossed as she is in said activity, she can't help but notice two irksome details: now the stains are on her hands, which is no less pleasant; and the poor nutrition exacerbated by her stupid, picky palate is beginning to show on her nails and in the split ends of her hair. Feeling thoroughly miserable, she lets her hands drop down by her sides, not even surprised that the others, with Tater taking the lead again, would endeavour to sour the mood even further, reminding her that all these people around are probably even _worse_ than she is. Hillcrest is right: they are still in a prison, and not in a cozy one, even by prison standards. *Yeah, let's just stay realistic, okay?* she tells Cheryl at last. *No conspiracy stuff or time travel bull****, I mean, what's that do for any of us?*

----------


## AvatarVecna

Daniel rubbed his temples a bit as he prepared to be escorted away. Whatever they had in mind was likely to be more interesting than plodding through this level again...



While the Director gave his presentation, Daniel couldn't help but let his eyes and mind wander a bit. Hearing the same words over and over gave him plenty of time to absorb what was being said, but it still dragged on. Briefly, he entertained the idea of trying for one of the guard's weapons in a daydream, but those memories always ended poorly for him. Nothing really exciting about getting laid out flat on your back. The others though...they catch his peripheral attention. Most of them just looked like regular folk in orange jumpsuits like his, but didn't show any obvious signs of weirdness. Whatever they had, if they had anything, was subtle, he'd have to keep an eye on them. One was a giant of a man - not outside human norm, but certainly impressively tall. Possibly physically-capable, super-strong or super-tough or something? The other one of note was a cat; the talking caught him off-guard the first time, but none of the others saw it since they didn't remember that daydream the way he did. Daniel noted it was a black cat, and wondered if those old superstitions were rooted in some truth. A witch's familiar, perhaps? Or a witch itself? Difficult to say. Privately, he considered the cat the most dangerous of the lot until proven otherwise.

Daniel turned his focus back to the Director. *"I certainly got stuff I want, but partly I want more details before I sign up for something. What are we looking at here, that's got you worried enough to start trading favors?"*

----------


## hand ax ranger

> *hand ax ranger*
> 
> You're lounging in your lavish, jungle-like containment cell. After dining on an exquisite roasted pig and washing it down with some wine, you feel like a nap would be really great. Then the loud and obnoxious blaring of the speaker system informs you personnel will be entering momentarily. You have only a few seconds to mentally prepare yourself before they barge in anyway.
> 
> When asking what this is all about, the answers are pretty vague. You only know that the site director has requested to speak with you. You don't _absolutely have_ to go, but perhaps curiosity got the best of you. In exchange for your cooperation, you are offered a silver ring. Putting it on, you find that you can change your appearance, back into that of a man, at will. However, it really doesn't feel quite right, and you still can't seem to get your original form perfectly. This is on top of the fact that you still remain larger than normal.
> 
> *Spoiler: SCP-650*
> Show
> 
> ...



Finishing the delectable pork offering Kuzmo the Wildfire even gnaws on the bones, crunching them and licking the marrow out. His great hunger was nothing to take lightly, and besides it was yummy. He chuckles to himself amused as he ponders all the things.


While he was no less a prisoner here as he was as a youth in his homelands these "SCP Guardians" were incredibly generous for captors. It's true.... were he at full power as he was in the Forgotten Empires he would simply have taken this fortress over, slain many of these demons they keep as pets and started fresh. But there were two issues.

The first, his power was not yet at it's full zenith since he has arrived in this strange land of metal birds and "women's sufferage"..... whatever that meant. Why would the let their women suffer?

The second was that he still didn't know much of this world in the first place, save that simple magics were enough to impress these people. Not that it didn't help his case....

As he was about to slip into a nice slumber on his newly appointed throne he hears the sirens calling and he leaps to his feet from the excitement. The drill was only there for a few seconds and already his fiery blood was pumping in anticipation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Probably a good time to mention Kuzmo has ADHD, or at least symptoms of such.


Once the men enter the cell he holds back the urge to engage and sits back down. though not before reaching down and securing the simple, hospital gown-like cloth they had given for modesty. For their sake.... hew was proud of his body, and they seem to be the jealous type.

"*Ah, what brings you to my den?*" He tires to be hospitable as possible with their sudden entry. When they speak few words he at first feels slighted but then puts up his hand and nods. "*Ahhhhh the Commander wishes me to make an audience? Good good, will the fair doctor be there as well?~* He gives his typical toothy smile as he thinks.

Once they offer him a ring and give an idea of it's power the mighty lizard shrugs and slips it on. While the lizard aesthetic disappears his size and girth remains as his skin turns from scales to albino pale human flesh.... which work out best as even with the power of the ring his eyes remain their appearance of hot coals. His namesake remains.

With this all said and done he follows them out towards the elevator. Once inside, packed in tight with them he chuckles. "*Mhmmm didn't expect us to get this cozy so soon....*" He jests as they soon exit the elevator and head to the Confrence.




> ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
> 
> *Secure Conference-01*
> 
> You all arrive in the conference room. Despite being labeled with a "-01" at the end, there was only one of its kind here. Unlike many rooms in the upper floors of this facility, it felt cold and dark. There were no windows, and all the walls were encased in reinforced concrete on all sides. The door was a large mass of solid steel, and there were obviously other tools for containing entities here as well.
> 
> It was a fairly large room, perhaps 30 feet wide and 20 feet from front to back, furnished with tables and chairs that were standard for the underground observation rooms. In the back of the room on one of the uncomfortable aluminum chairs sat Director Lambert with his characteristic grey bushy mustache and old fashioned suit. He was casually checking his pocket watch. As you enter, he smiles cheerily at you, though without opening his mouth.
> 
> Beside Director Lambert is Doctor Roberta Curtis. Curly blonde locks fall to about mid-back around her white lab coat. Bright red spectacles frame her eyes, transforming what could potentially be a quite alluring look into one that is deadly serious and professional. To emphasize that, she does not smile, preferring to stand with arms crossed as each of you trickle into the room.
> ...


Entering the room he looks all about, being quite under-dressed compare to all these suits and uniforms with the simple gown covering just enough to remain modest enough. Yet another reason many here might look down at him, though in fairness (and probably realized by the more perceptive of the foundation) it wasn't just about a semi nudist ego but also comfort seeing as pants interfered with his greater mobility. That, and they often got torn anyway. 

He spies the 'Commander' though and smiles back at him with a nod. The few interactions he had with eh man were at worst neutral and at best friendly and feeling mutual respect. "*Hello again Commander! What do I owe this visit too? What's a century plus old lizard got to do to get a wine or cider around here.*" He pushes a chair aside and sits on the ground. Then he sees 'The good doctor' "*.... and a hello to you too Roberta.~ Love the glasses, make you look fierce. good look for you.*"




> There's a bit of an awkward silence until everyone arrives. The door is shut behind you, and then Director Lambert speaks: "Welcome everyone! I'm glad to have you here. In case you did not know, I am Director Lambert, in charge of this facility. But, if it pleases you, you may simply call me Harold." He smiles warmly again, and gives a nod to James and Kalispell. He already knew them.
> 
> Dr. Curtis continues standing there, almost as rigidly as a statue. But she is looking over each and every one of you. In particular, *Kuzmo* can discern a particularly spiteful glare. Even in a more human form, she must remember the last time you commented on her natural beauty, and in particular, tried very hard to seduce her. She didn't like it.


He nods to Harold and winks to Curtis. In a way he couldn't help it. In another, he didn't want to.





> "The reason I have brought you here today is.. oh dear, well I suppose there's no easy way to say it. We, the SCP Foundation, would like to enlist your aid in solving a .. worrisome problem. The lot of you each have unique capabilities which I believe would greatly enhance our mission." He leans forward and clears his throat. "Now. I cannot, of course, force you to participate, at least not without a lengthy process through various committees, which, quite frankly, we do not have time for. But, with your consent, we can bypass all that, and I promise you, though I cannot guarantee your freedoms, we will still make it worth your while."
> 
> The director smiles once again, though his face darkens a little. "I must warn you, however, that there are risks involved." He raises a hand and casually flaps it about. "I'm sure you understand. Death, maiming, dismemberment, trauma, that sort of thing. But the service you would be providing to the SCP Foundation and to humanity would be invaluable."
> 
> Looking at each one of the assembled SCP people (and the cat) Director Lambert smiles and asks, "So, are you in?"


Kuzmo gets a wicked grin on his face at the mention of this all. Danger? Death? A chance to see more of this world and perhaps have a longer leash? Sounded quite the event..... and to think he was just going to nap awhile ago.....

"*Sounds like a great time Harold! Sounds like I can get out and stretch my legs and have some real fun! By Kergull, You know I can make those risks pertain to the other side as well! A chance for glory..... and probably a few free lunches!*" He licks his lips at the latter.




> As king walked into -01 king decided to read the mind of the guy who spoke. The site director right? King wondered why he was asked to come. 
> 
> "sure I'll help. But only in exchange for 2 weeks of catnip and milk. After all it must be pretty dangerous if your asking us for assistance."


It was at this point that Kuzmo also looked over and saw the kitty. He scoots over towards them and reaches out to pet the black cat. "*Aww.... and with this little guy there's no way we can lose.*"




> *Secure Conference-01*
> 
> Director Lambert nods, with the same warm smile toward King. "Well, I was about to get to that shortly. As soon as all those present agree."
> 
> You can sense that he intends to tell you everything he knows. That in itself might be somewhat concerning. You would think there's some gory classified details like other gross things you have sneaked out of someone's mind before. However, it seems they are dealing with quite an unknown. Which might not be so bad. Or it could be really bad.
> 
> OOC: I think we're good on the 1-on-1 with King for now.  Let's give the others a chance to chime in before everyone gets a mission brief.[/SPOILER]


"*I'm all in Harold....especially if the guards gave you my notes on what I'd need in case of such an event.*"

----------


## Esprit15

When SCP-650 was delivered to SCP-4500, the latter had the opportunity to meet TF Leader Fink. Though shorter than the lizard, the man did not show fear while in its presence. His words were precise and firm: *The director wishes to speak with you. You are free to decline. If you accept, put this on.* The human opens a small box, presenting a silver ring with a sapphire gem. *If you accept, you agree to relinquish your weapons for the duration of your time outside of your room. You will follow the men outside the door. You will not diverge from their path. If you disregard this order, you will be given a single verbal reprimand. If you continue to divert or act with hostility, you will be shot. You will sit where ordered and speak only when spoken to. Is any part of these instructions unclear?*

***

James stands straight, barely distinguishable from a wax figure. Only his traveling gaze and the occasional blink hint at life in the man. His expression is of disinterested severity - he expected trouble from the sentient SCPs, and had argued against utilizing so many in this job. Unfortunately, his opinion had been overruled by the eggheads, bean counters, and big wigs. 

_Your reward is your continued existence, 777_ Fink thinks as King speaks up. The Class-Ds he felt slightly sorry for. He wasnt sure what the assignment entailed, but if SCPs were being brought in, it no doubt held a reasonable risk if the aforementioned death and dismemberment, and they were the most likely to die in it. The SCPs he held less sympathy for. They had the option to participate, for one. For two, several of them were borderline unkillable, so the actual risk was greatly reduced.

He scowls as SCP-4500 speaks so casually to the director and scientist. His command technically ended once the creature set foot in the same room as the director. His gaze burns on the albino redhead, though the latter likely didnt care. After all, he was a mere human.

----------


## hand ax ranger

_Backtracking to accommodate James stuff._





> When SCP-650 was delivered to SCP-4500, the latter had the opportunity to meet TF Leader Fink. Though shorter than the lizard, the man did not show fear while in its presence. His words were precise and firm: *The director wishes to speak with you. You are free to decline. If you accept, put this on.* The human opens a small box, presenting a silver ring with a sapphire gem. *If you accept, you agree to relinquish your weapons for the duration of your time outside of your room. You will follow the men outside the door. You will not diverge from their path. If you disregard this order, you will be given a single verbal reprimand. If you continue to divert or act with hostility, you will be shot. You will sit where ordered and speak only when spoken to. Is any part of these instructions unclear?*


The lizard heard the guard speak and didn't respond as he covered himself. He assumed the man would be willing to wait a second instead of having to conduct this conversation with a fully naked inmate.

That said Kuzmo knew this one had pure iron in his weapon, but it wasn't why he showed a bit of respect. Even though he was close enough to merely break his arm and take him from there the human showed no fear in his stance or voice. He saw a warrior's spirit in there; a kindred sprint.

"*Of course I accept. I only regret having no weapons to surrender.....oh unless.....*" He motions to the picked bones of the pig. "*We're counting those remains of my meal? The sure*" He hands the entire tray off to one of the guards and tires on the ring....

.....and in the elevator he would trying rubbing up less against the kindred spirit out of respect. Still a lusty jokester though...




> ***
> ]James stands straight, barely distinguishable from a wax figure. Only his traveling gaze and the occasional blink hint at life in the man. His expression is of disinterested severity - he expected trouble from the sentient SCPs, and had argued against utilizing so many in this job. Unfortunately, his opinion had been overruled by the eggheads, bean counters, and big wigs. 
> 
> _Your reward is your continued existence, 777_ Finks thinks as King speaks up. The Class-Ds he felt slightly sorry for. He wasnt sure what the assignment entailed, but if SCPs were being brought in, it no doubt held a reasonable risk if the aforementioned death and dismemberment, and they were the most likely to die in it. The SCPs he held less sympathy for. They had the option to participate, for one. For two, several of them were borderline unkillable, so the actual risk was greatly reduced.


Kuzmo looks back at the man and resumes his usual tomfoolery, though still give him a nod of respect.

----------


## WindStruck

*Secure Conference-01*




> Daniel turned his focus back to the Director. *"I certainly got stuff I want, but partly I want more details before I sign up for something. What are we looking at here, that's got you worried enough to start trading favors?"*


The Director Lambert smiles at Daniel, albeit sadly. "Naturally, if it were all in my hands, I would gladly share all the information I could beforehand. But the nature of our mission, this little team I am trying to form, is quite questionable in its own right. Protocol does not allow me to force you into this mission without a rigorous approval process, and yet the protocol also states that I cannot divulge any sensitive information until you agree."

"But that said, what I can tell you is.. we don't know much. There is an anomaly we are having some issues with containing. But we hardly even know how it works. The Foundation has made several attempts to gather intelligence or outright stop it. Needless to say, we have failed thus far."

Looking at Daniel, the director winks, "However, given your unique abilities, Daniel, it is quite possible that you have gleaned more information already than we have over the years."

Dr. Curtis sharply looked at the director, almost as if she was about to say something, but it seemed she changed her mind about speaking.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Aside from what the director just said, there's also the personal spoiler you got in the OP...






> He spies the 'Commander' though and smiles back at him with a nod. The few interactions he had with eh man were at worst neutral and at best friendly and feeling mutual respect. *"Hello again Commander! What do I owe this visit too? What's a century plus old lizard got to do to get a wine or cider around here."* He pushes a chair aside and sits on the ground. Then he sees 'The good doctor' *".... and a hello to you too Roberta.~ Love the glasses, make you look fierce. good look for you."*


The director chuckles. "Ah, of course, old chap. There is plenty of that available but it will have to wait. I don't think this meeting of ours should take too long."

The blonde doctor scowls a little harder at you, but ultimately ignores you, spurning your compliments.

In any case, with Kuzmo's enthusiasm and obvious willingness to participate, Director Lambert beams. "Excellent! I will review the note again, but I think I recall what was on it.. it shouldn't be too much trouble to provide for you. You can expect to have those items upon arriving on site."

- - - -

Looking around the room, but particularly at Thomas (since he had not responded yet) he asks, "Are there any other questions? Or shall we all be in agreement to continue then?"


*Spoiler: Esprit15*
Show

I think you've made a great post so far.  I have nothing to really respond to you directly yet. However, once we begin the actual presentation, you are free to ask questions or speak your thoughts as well.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> *Underground Prison Cafeteria*
> Benjamin's outburst, however, wipes that grin off his face and turns it into a scowl. Briefly it catches a guard's attention, who decides to tune him out.
> 
> "Pff. Who are you calling a dumb***, dip****?" he says dismissively.
> 
> He turns to the ladies and says, "This man thinks he's smart, but he's just as dumb as all the rest of us. Yeup, I think we all did something perdy dumb to wind up in here. Won't be long now..."  He starts grumbling to himself.
> 
> Cherly was a slightly plump woman with pale skin and chin-length raven hair. She smiles shyly at Benjamin but doesn't say anything for a while.
> 
> "Yeah... that much is right at least. God, if only I could go back in time."


"Hey. Lookame, Tater.  Lookame."  He pressed back up on his palms, rising slightly out of his chair as if preparing to spring across the table.  "I'll let that go because you're obviously under a lot of emotional pressure and not handling it, on account of not getting your _meth_ ration.  But disrespect me like that again and it'll cost you teeth, _sweartagod._"  More threats with the cardboard fork.  But even if Benjamin rated himself as a tough guy, it was hard to take him seriously. Not to mention he was somewhat undercut by the nearness of the guard.

*Spoiler: OOC: My First, Spontaneous Roll Of The Game!*
Show

Rolling intimidate to put some fear into Tater.  But Benjamin has a habit of coming off less threatening than he intends to, so who knows what'll happen?  (1d20-1)[*8*]!

----------


## JeenLeen

*Conference Room -01*

5404 listens to the recruitmeal speal and looks over the other SCPs, especially surprised to see the cat.  He's surprised at the cat's quick and assertive demands, and moreso to the Director's approval.

"Um, yes, sir.  I'd be willing to come."  He normally asked for things _after_ completing a mission, but he's feeling a bit embolded by the cat, so he add, "Could I get a copy of the latest Final Fantasy game?"

*Spoiler: medical gear*
Show

Would 5404 usually be given a medic's bag when on missions?  I didn't think of it when designing him and not expecting any bonus to Treatment, but I figure he'd have some kit to apply first aid and treat wounds.

----------


## WindStruck

*Secure Conference-01*




> "Um, yes, sir.  I'd be willing to come."  He normally asked for things _after_ completing a mission, but he's feeling a bit embolded by the cat, so he add, "Could I get a copy of the latest Final Fantasy game?"


The director smiles and says, "I'm glad to hear it!" He then nods to the inquiry. "Of course, Thomas, of course. Let me just, uh..."

He scrambles around his pockets for a pen and begins writing it down on a notepad. "What did you say that was again? Final Fallacy?"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Yeah, some basic gear will be provided by SCP for the mission.


*Spoiler: ooc again*
Show

I'll assume our 4 SCP characters are on board with this. If not, well, uh.. I guess that means your character goes back to their cell and you miss out on the fun.   :Small Amused:   Will start writing up the next bit.

----------


## WindStruck

*Underground Prison Cafeteria*

Tater looks at Benjamin rather nonplussed. "Yeah, yeah, sure thing big guy....." His voice was dripping with sarcasm. But hey, wait a minute. Benjamin _was_ a big guy, after all!

He shakes his head and chuckles to himself cynically.





> *Yeah, let's just stay realistic, okay?* she tells Cheryl at last. *No conspiracy stuff or time travel bull****, I mean, what's that do for any of us?*


Cheryl shrugs and then sighs. "Yeah, you're right. It does nothing. Abso-f*****g-lutely _nothing at all._" Once seemingly meek, uncertain, indecisive, now Cheryl has transitioned to a pretty bad mood.

"Realistically, how long are we going to be here? Twenty years? Thirty years? Do they even do good behavior here?"

"Good behavior...  Good behavior! Ha! That's a good one."

----------


## AvatarVecna

> *Secure Conference-01*
> 
> The Director Lambert smiles at Daniel, albeit sadly. "Naturally, if it were all in my hands, I would gladly share all the information I could beforehand. But the nature of our mission, this little team I am trying to form, is quite questionable in its own right. Protocol does not allow me to force you into this mission without a rigorous approval process, and yet the protocol also states that I cannot divulge any sensitive information until you agree."
> 
> "But that said, what I can tell you is.. we don't know much. There is an anomaly we are having some issues with containing. But we hardly even know how it works. The Foundation has made several attempts to gather intelligence or outright stop it. Needless to say, we have failed thus far."
> 
> Looking at Daniel, the director winks, "However, given your unique abilities, Daniel, it is quite possible that you have gleaned more information already than we have over the years."
> 
> Dr. Curtis sharply looked at the director, almost as if she was about to say something, but it seemed she changed her mind about speaking.


Daniel nods, unsurprised. Endless paranoid secrecy tended to be how these guys handled their problems. Most likely, whatever information they did have would be given to those they trusted more, whatever agents were gonna be escorting them through this. Certainly they weren't just gonna be released into the wild with no supervision or mission details; whoever was in charge of wrangling this group into a unit would be easier to wheedle information out of along the way than trying to argue here.

At the director's accusation (jovial though it may be), he shrugs. *"Never not having weird dreams. But sometimes they're just dreams, y'know? Hard to be sure what was prophetic or not until after the fact."* He sighs, running a hand over his scalp. *"I guess I'm on board, especially if there's prizes for surviving. I don't suppose this is the kind of dangerous important mission that warrants being armed with more than a headstart?"* he jokes.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> It was at this point that Kuzmo also looked over and saw the kitty. He scoots over towards them and reaches out to pet the black cat. "*Aww.... and with this little guy there's no way we can lose.*"


""hands off humie. I don't let humans pet me unless they earn my respect. You can scratch my back though there's an itch that has been bothering me all day."

----------


## hand ax ranger

As Harold and the the other one chattered about what they were after the albino monstrosity looked down at his hands, where the ring was, and started toying with it like someone who was bored in a meeting would. He knew what he had desires for though he kept it mostly quiet for now. Best to save that for last.

The cat was mouthy, but that could be expected from this place, and he shrugs and gives the feliner the desired scratches.

As there was more talk about dreams or prophecies and Kuzmo scoffs, uncaring for divination as he was living proof that is was a load of crap. He was about to interrupted this when he shifts a bit, a pulse of energy surround him and his skin suddenly shifts to more accurately appear as he had before he was even a lizard. His teeth shift back to fangs and his eyes remained fiery but otherwise he looked like a burly mixed race man.

"*Oh.....Seems I have decoded your ring. Nifty.*" He uses the ring to turn his teeth more human then flicks out his tongue, showing a unusually long but still human version. He enjoys the reactions and chuckles before he changes the topic back.

"*Speaking of prizes.... what was it you'd offer me Harold? If there is a risk as great as you say then surly you have an intent to see me compensated? Especially as out of everyone here of the usual variety I am the most likely to continue partaking of these jobs. As well as my knowledge of the styles of magic compared to most....*"

----------


## Esprit15

*You will be equipped in a manner appropriate to your skills and the assignment, as always, SPC-6356,* the tall man says harshly to Daniel. *That arming will be weighed against the risks inherent in arming former Class-D personnel with extensive histories of criminal behavior, though.*

James flinches as Kuzmos form shifts, hand reaching for his gun but pausing short of drawing it when the SCPs form merely shifts color and its behavior remains the casually rude sort rather than hostile or dangerous.

----------


## WindStruck

> At the director's accusation (jovial though it may be), he shrugs. *"Never not having weird dreams. But sometimes they're just dreams, y'know? Hard to be sure what was prophetic or not until after the fact."* He sighs, running a hand over his scalp. *"I guess I'm on board, especially if there's prizes for surviving. I don't suppose this is the kind of dangerous important mission that warrants being armed with more than a headstart?"* he jokes.


A look of comprehension crosses Director Lambert's face. "Ah.. yes. You will each be provided some basic gear, however we can, uh..." he looks down at King, "reasonably accommodate you."  He wasn't sure what type of gear he could actually offer to a cat, however. If anything, some good food and a really nice traveling box he supposed.

Nodding to James Fink, the director turns back to Daniel and adds, "It is quite true that we must weigh each risk in this operation. I will warn you..  any attempts at treachery _will_ be guarded against. That is all I can say."




> "*"Oh.....Seems I have decoded your ring. Nifty.*" He uses the ring to turn his teeth more human then flicks out his tongue, showing a unusually long but still human version. He enjoys the reactions and chuckles before he changes the topic back.
> 
> "*Speaking of prizes.... what was it you'd offer me Harold? If there is a risk as great as you say then surly you have an intent to see me compensated? Especially as out of everyone here of the usual variety I am the most likely to continue partaking of these jobs. As well as my knowledge of the styles of magic compared to most....*"


The man looks up with interest. "Oh, my. Well done! I had a hunch that you would have a certain affinity for that trinket. Perhaps we could try a bit more testing with it later. But.. for now..."

Director Lambert clears his throat and says, "I understand, Kuzmo, that you have particular.. tastes: in art, in food, in company. We would be quite willing to generously increase your supply."

It is then that Dr. Curtis finally speaks up, "Are we done making pleasantries and fooling around?"

"Ah, of course. All business, no pleasure. I admire your work ethic, Doctor Curtis."

Once it was decided that all four SCPs were willing to participate, and the inevitable bargaining had come to pass, Director Lambert claps his hands together, quite pleased. "Good! That's all four of you! In addition to that, Doctor Hagerty will be accompanying you, as well as Former-sergeant Fink, a number of other field agents, namely those present in this room, and some Class D personnel..."

Dr. Curtis clears her throat.

"Ah, yes, of course. And now, Doctor Curtis here will brief you on the nature of our conundrum."

The aging man scoots his chair aside, and Dr. Curtis takes a few steps forward. Pulling out a small remote control and pressing some buttons, the room grows darker and a projector screen lowers on the wall opposite from the door.

"The anomaly we have requested your help with is known as SCP-1031." She presses another button and an image of a map appears upon the screen.



"I will now go over the documents laid out in front of you. SCP-1031, once tentatively assigned object class Euclid, has now been reclassified as Keter."

"Special Containment Procedures: During the months of November through September, no special action needs to take place. On the days prior to October 31st, highway construction crews are to set up work sites on the east and west sides of Oklahoma highway 399 bordering SCP-1031. Road barriers are to be placed on all entrances to Oklahoma highway 399, and no civilians nor personnel are permitted to come within 2,100 feet of SCP-1031. At noon on November 1st, all barricades can be taken down, and personnel posing as construction workers may be dismissed. The area around SCP-1031 must be surveyed and its size and these guidelines must be reassessed each year."

Dr. Curtis then hits a few more buttons over the course of her report, and images of a rural town occupy the screen.





"Description: SCP-1031 is a circular area in the western panhandle of Oklahoma, approximately 4.92 miles in radius. Running through the middle of this area is Oklahoma Highway 399, and in the center of SCP-1031 is the hamlet of Blumber, Oklahoma. The exact population of Blumber fluctuates each year between 80 and 90 persons, and all age groups of people can be found living here. Surrounding this town is approximately 76 square miles of corn fields. The 4.92 mile radius encompasses these corn fields, which mark the boundary of SCP-1031.

At first glance, the town of Blumber, Oklahoma seems completely normal. The people there appear to go about their business as typical for a rural town. However, over periods of long-term observation, one begins to realize that the residents rarely ever leave this area, or import or export any goods. It has further been discovered that though many of the buildings have functional electricity, the hamlet itself is not connected to the national power grid.

The people of Blumber, Oklahoma are exceedingly friendly to visitors and offer generous hospitality. However, when threatened or otherwise suspicious of outsiders, they expel those individuals from their community. Any attempts made by those same visitors to revisit the hamlet, or otherwise, any attempts by law enforcement to apprehend any residents of Blumber, Oklahoma, or to follow up on any reports of wrong doing prove unsuccessful, as instead they arrive upon a deserted ghost town."



"The size of SCP-1031 has been growing steadily over the past fifty years since it was discovered. SCP-1031 has been consistently documented at growing 1.8% in diameter each year. In the past several years, however, this rate of growth has accelerated. Last year, the radius of SCP-1031 increased by about 8%. These periods of growth happen on the evenings of October 31st. During this time, thick fog blankets the entire area, making it difficult to see.

The SCP Foundation has sent field agents to investigate the anomalous properties of SCP-1031 multiple times. During periods of non-growth, they were eventually expelled from the hamlet and could no longer return as normal. Anyone who had direct contact with expelled individuals, or who heard about the experience through word of mouth also could not access the hamlet normally, and only came upon the ghost town. When field agents investigated SCP-1031 on the evening of October 31st last year, all contact was lost, and they went missing."

Dr. Curtis stops and attempts to look at everyone in the darkened room.

"Now then. Are there any questions?"

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Director Lambert clears his throat and says, "I understand, Kuzmo, that you have particular.. tastes: in art, in food, in company. We would be quite willing to generously increase your supply."


Kuzmo smiles and Harold understands him. "*Excellent. There was one more thing I was after but we can work that out another time perhaps...*"

After hearing the report Kuzmo thinks and nods his head. He recalls a similar escapade in his past and starts working backwards from there.

He raises his hand, now with the curiosity of a big game hunter rather than the foolery of a braggart. "*During these excursions has there ever been deaths on the side of the townsfolk? If so has the same or similar individuals appeared in their place?*" he explains. "*If they are the spirits of cursed town for instance, then each year the person who has passed on might return as a shade or revanent of some kind, or perhaps it will show the entire thing is one large illusion. I have seem the latter before....*" He scratches his chin and he ponders more on this.

----------


## Esprit15

James listens patiently through the explanation, jotting down notes as Director Lambert speaks. Like everything else here, the logic of the entity fit together with itself, but not the external world.  

Finally, he goes down the list of notes, pausing after each for the Director and Dr. Curtis to answer. *"Is there a local government for the town? If so, do we know anything about the members? 

"Is there not simply a local power grid that is not connected to the national grid? If not, have previous investigations sought to find the source of electricity by following power lines, either above or below ground?

"Are there any locations of note in the town that are either particularly guarded by the residents, or otherwise unusual for a rural American town to possess? 

"Have samples of this fog been collected by the foundation and examined at all? 

"Do people ever move to or from the town? Do they keep in contact with people from their original places of residence?

"When was it founded? 

"Were there any events in the last 50 plus years that preceded the creation of SCP-1031?

"By what means were previous investigators expelled?

"Has an investigation that was expelled, before expulsion, left anything behind in the city? If so, was it still there when they returned to retrieve it? Did later investigations find said object when the town was returned?

"Has the city been observed while investigators were expelled and then later returned?"* At each answer, he scribbles down additional notes. King can read that the ex-sergeant is only half way down his list of questions.

----------


## JeenLeen

James, er, 5404... safer to think of himself by his designation... doesn't think much of the description.  Some anomalous _thing_, spreading influenece.  And he'e going along, probably to just soak damage from _actual_ humans and help the SCP in exchange for some trivial increases to comfort to decreases to boredeom.  The normal.

He's nodding along to the description, but doesn't have anything to add or question.

----------


## WindStruck

Doctor Roberta Curtis proceeds to answer each of the questions posed to her calmly and matter-of-factly.




> He raises his hand, now with the curiosity of a big game hunter rather than the foolery of a braggart. "*During these excursions has there ever been deaths on the side of the townsfolk? If so has the same or similar individuals appeared in their place?*"


"At this present time, we have no recorded or confirmed deaths for any of the residents of SCP-1031. We are not saying it is impossible. However, we have never received authorization, nor would I have recommended attempting to do so."




> "*If they are the spirits of cursed town for instance, then each year the person who has passed on might return as a shade or revanent of some kind, or perhaps it will show the entire thing is one large illusion. I have seem the latter before....*" He scratches his chin and he ponders more on this.


"That is one theory, more or less. However, it appears that some people within SCP-1031 change with each cycle. In other words, completely new persons that did not exist before. We do not believe there is any form of 'illusion' at play. Our best guess is a bubble of warped reality: or a pocket dimension, if you will."




> James listens patiently through the explanation, jotting down notes as Director Lambert speaks. Like everything else here, the logic of the entity fit together with itself, but not the external world.  
> 
> Finally, he goes down the list of notes, pausing after each for the Director and Dr. Curtis to answer. *"Is there a local government for the town? If so, do we know anything about the members?*


"As far as we are aware, no. No mayors, no councils, et cetera. One SCP agent posing as a traveler, who had asked about this topic, was told about as much."




> *"Is there not simply a local power grid that is not connected to the national grid? If not, have previous investigations sought to find the source of electricity by following power lines, either above or below ground?"*


"There are no facilities within SCP-1031 that generate power. All sources of power generation, such as wind turbines, coal plants, and nuclear plants are quite noticeable. There has been no extensive testing regarding the source of SCP-1031's power. What we have been able to confirm with certainty is that they do not draw power from the national power grid. We have confirmed this by checking the perimeter, both above ground and below ground."




> *"Are there any locations of note in the town that are either particularly guarded by the residents, or otherwise unusual for a rural American town to possess?"*


"The hamlet itself does seem very reasonable with shops, businesses, homes, and the like. There is nothing unusual in the types or number of locations present themselves. On the subject of something being guarded: the one unusual thing we discovered was on the days leading up to October 31st. Residents begin piling offerings - in particular, pumpkins and stalks of corn - in the center of their town square. They become quite agitated when asked about the display, and they do not want anyone to disturb it."




> *"Have samples of this fog been collected by the foundation and examined at all?"*


"No..", she says with a mix of disappointment in her voice. She briefly walks over to Director Lambert and they exchange a few whispers and nods. "We think this is something worth looking into."




> *"Do people ever move to or from the town? Do they keep in contact with people from their original places of residence?"*


"From all of our observations, no one has ever moved out of SCP-1031. Rarely, we have noted that sometimes an individual leaves the area and drives about the country. They pay for gas, stop at hotels and restaurants as normal. Usually they simply drive back without incident. On one occasion, a male resident from SCP-1031 was apparently able to bring a female from another town over to Blumber. She seemed to be a normal person, like many other residents. However, after an expansion event, she had disappeared."




> *"When was it founded?"*


"We don't know. The residents have stated a varying number of dates, between 1930 and 1950. Local residents of other towns in the surrounding areas have stated that Blumber has existed ever since they could remember - or otherwise have not heard of it at all. Oklahoma state highway records say that highway 399 was first commissioned in 1929."




> *"Were there any events in the last 50 plus years that preceded the creation of SCP-1031?"*


"At the present, there is nothing that comes to mind."




> *"By what means were previous investigators expelled?"*


To this, the doctor tilts her head and asks, "How would you get rid of someone who invaded your home, James?" Blinking, she begins to speak much more professionally. "Residents of SCP-1031 display acts and threats of aggression, gradually escalating. Foundation personnel under such threats were forced to retreat. They had orders to stand down and avoid combat and confrontation."




> *"Has an investigation that was expelled, before expulsion, left anything behind in the city? If so, was it still there when they returned to retrieve it? Did later investigations find said object when the town was returned?"*


"As I said, once an individual is expelled from SCP-1031, any attempts to return simply result in arriving at a ghost town. We believe some supplies were left behind at one point. However, we were unable to retrieve or confirm that they still existed until after an expansion event. Once an expansion event had occurred and new agents capable of entering the hamlet of Blumber were brought in, no such evidence of missing equipment was present."




> *"Has the city been observed while investigators were expelled and then later returned?"*


"As of yet, no. Satellites and drones have malfunctioned. It seems the presence of anyone who was expelled from SCP-1031 interferes with the ability of anyone who might otherwise be able to interact with the hamlet."

After this volley of questions, Dr. Curtis takes a breath and reaches for a small pitcher. She pours herself a glass of water and sits down.

Director Lambert comments with a chuckle. "My, you certainly are an inquisitive fellow. That's good! We need to tackle this problem from as many angles as possible."

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King's ears perk up when he realzes something "are there any wild life in the area"

----------


## WindStruck

> King's ears perk up when he realzes something "are there any wild life in the area"


While Dr. Curtis is taking a quick water break, Director Lambert answers King's question. "Why, there are! There are indeed! However... we have noticed that in the time that directly precedes an expansion event, the wildlife flees."

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> While Dr. Curtis is taking a quick water break, Director Lambert answers King's question. "Why, there are! There are indeed! However... we have noticed that in the time that directly precedes an expansion event, the wildlife flees."


*Spoiler: question 2* 
Show


Are any of the wildlife cats?

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Question 2*
Show

 ooc: sheesh, couldn't you have just asked that normally without wasting a mind reading attempt?   :Small Tongue: 

The director doesn't know. If you were to try to probe deeper or again and again, or ask the question in different ways, it certainly seems conceivable that feral cats could be there. But no reports specifically mention cats.

----------


## Metastachydium

With an expression of growing desperation taking shape on her face Cecily blurts out a quick, but subdued *Just Stop it, guys. Geez.* even as she begins frantically rubbing and shaking her hands under the table to get them Well, not clean, but _closer_ to clean, her nervous glance jumping between the faces of her fellow inmates and the looming figures of the guards. Why on earth do these two want to make themselves and, worse yet, her, if only by association the business of those guards? *Look,* she goes on. *don't know about you people, but I'm here to be not-dead.* she averts her face, feeling some unwelcome blood rushing into it. The left corner of her lips twitches slightly, and her foot resumes its monotonous, alarmed pounding on the floor. *It worked so far, I guess.* she lowers her head and raises it just as rapidly, turning back towards the table. *So this works for me. Beyond that, I don't wanna think about it. Like, I really don't.*

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 tries to follow the questions.  Sounds creepy and scary, like some horror flick, but nothing too likely to get him killed several times in very painful ways.  So an easy job?  Easier than most.

But failing a mission often leads to unpleasant testing, so failing is still bad.

"Based on the ghost town thing, it sounds like if _any_ of us tick off the villagers and get shoved out of town, then _all of us_ would just see a ghost town if we tried to get back, right?   So we have to be discrete if we want to find out anything."

----------


## Esprit15

*SCP-777 will likely be most useful, given his telepathic abilities. Just learning whether or not the people of the town are real individuals or not would be a good place to start.*

----------


## WindStruck

> 5404 tries to follow the questions.  Sounds creepy and scary, like some horror flick, but nothing too likely to get him killed several times in very painful ways.  So an easy job?  Easier than most.
> 
> But failing a mission often leads to unpleasant testing, so failing is still bad.
> 
> "Based on the ghost town thing, it sounds like if _any_ of us tick off the villagers and get shoved out of town, then _all of us_ would just see a ghost town if we tried to get back, right?   So we have to be discrete if we want to find out anything."


Director Lambert nods. "I concur. Any behavior that could draw their suspicion or garner their ire would most likely result in being forced to leave, one way or another. Though that may be the safest option, all things considered, I fear that will lead to us learning very little..."

Dr. Curtis clears her throat and stands, her break finished. "Director, I think you mean 'mission failure'." He nods. Addressing everyone again she says, "We do have a plan to get you in the hamlet of Blumber with minimal suspicion. You might even have a chance to investigate without drawing too much attention. We will get more into those details later."




> *SCP-777 will likely be most useful, given his telepathic abilities. Just learning whether or not the people of the town are real individuals or not would be a good place to start.*


"Agreed. We believe SCP-777 will give us a great deal of insight, while being completely innocuous... provided he does  _not  speak_  in the presence of any resident of SCP-1031."

----------


## AvatarVecna

Daniel barely suppressed a sigh as his joke was...ill-received. No sense of humor to be found here, he reminded himself, they've all had their funny bones surgically removed. He shrugged it off and dropped the point, just listening and nodding along to the conversation until some questions occurred to him...and it was probably helpful if they were answered where everyone else could hear them too. He cleared his throat.

*"I've got a few questions. You mentioned area growth but steady population. Is it the town itself that's growing, the fields, or both? You mentioned visitors, but uh...just looking at the map, it's not really on the way from anywhere to anywhere else. Have they been questioned? Especially if it's repeated visitors, or related visitors. My first guess, which means I'm sure y'all thought of it decades ago, would be that visitors is family of the people who live in town, since why else would you be passing through? And if they've got family on the outside, that maybe helps confirm they're real people without mind reading. But yeah, any insights from people who've visited but not been kicked out?"*

----------


## WindStruck

> *"I've got a few questions. You mentioned area growth but steady population. Is it the town itself that's growing, the fields, or both?"*


"The growth of SCP-1031 appears to be mainly in the size of the corn fields. However, very rarely, we have noticed the addition of another building or two after a growth event. And the population, as I said, fluctuates. Getting an accurate headcount on all the residents of SCP-1031 is difficult, but we speculate that the average population is increasing, albeit slowly."




> *"You mentioned visitors, but uh...just looking at the map, it's not really on the way from anywhere to anywhere else. Have they been questioned? Especially if it's repeated visitors, or related visitors. My first guess, which means I'm sure y'all thought of it decades ago, would be that visitors is family of the people who live in town, since why else would you be passing through? And if they've got family on the outside, that maybe helps confirm they're real people without mind reading. But yeah, any insights from people who've visited but not been kicked out?"*


The doctor has to raise her hand to stop this other flood of questions and comments. "_We are very well-aware of the map and the hamlet's positioning,_" she says sharply.

"I think you are reading too much into the word 'visitor'. It is correct that Oklahoma Highway 399 is seldom traveled. And most people who do travel through SCP-1031 go straight through without stopping. We believe that with the advent of smartphones and programs which offer driving directions, this area has been driven through more often than before. However, not all driving apps feature this as a valid road. It appears that some have taken it upon themselves to manually enter it into their systems."

"As for those that have briefly stayed in the hamlet of Blumber: it has been an exceedingly rare occurrence that we have already been monitoring. When we followed up with these people and asked them about the hamlet, they did not notice anything unusual, and simply thought it was 'a charming little rural town'. To quote one tourist. Most of these _'visitors'_ are our own personnel. And we have yet to discover anyone traveling from outside SCP-1031 who claims to live there, or have family there."

----------


## hand ax ranger

"*Hmm well as nice and bucolic as this all sounds, you've not exactly assembled a team of land-dealers and farmers.*" Kuzmo nods. "*You called me in for example. Granted, I have a grand ability to track and know a good bit of how magic works.....but you also never said I wouldn't need my weapon and gear. Gave a risk of dismemberment and death.Meaning you expect that there'll be trouble.* "

The large being taps his temple. "*I assume I am there to protect the little ones, not kill a target, so what do you expect me to be having to defend against? Have the town folk ever be taken prisoners... or bodies?*"

----------


## WindStruck

> "*Hmm well as nice and bucolic as this all sounds, you've not exactly assembled a team of land-dealers and farmers.*" Kuzmo nods. "*You called me in for example. Granted, I have a grand ability to track and know a good bit of how magic works.....but you also never said I wouldn't need my weapon and gear. Gave a risk of dismemberment and death.Meaning you expect that there'll be trouble.* "
> 
> The large being taps his temple. "*I assume I am there to protect the little ones, not kill a target, so what do you expect me to be having to defend against? Have the town folk ever be taken prisoners... or bodies?*"


Dr. Curtis listens skeptically, neither nodding nor making any faces. "If it hasn't been made clear by now, the answer to your question is: we don't know."

"We have no current record of SCP-1031 residents ever doing such, but theoretically, there is nothing stopping them. We have yet to understand how they fully operate, particularly in an aggressive state."

----------


## Esprit15

James goes through his notes one more time, crosses off several questions as others ask something basically the same, and then frowns. *So what is our mission here? Eliminate the anomaly? Find the source of it? Bring back a resident for study?*

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Dr. Curtis listens skeptically, neither nodding nor making any faces. "If it hasn't been made clear by now, the answer to your question is: we don't know."
> 
> "We have no current record of SCP-1031 residents ever doing such, but theoretically, there is nothing stopping them. We have yet to understand how they fully operate, particularly in an aggressive state."


He pays her disinterest no mind and thinks more. "*This in mind you say they require no resources form the outside world? So they have produced all their own food even? What if this town is instead a feeder? Taking in lives from outside itself and feeding off their life energies? Perhaps it is growing larger as these "Driving apps" keep taking people into the town.*"

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King get's the smuggest feeling. Thinking to himself that "ha these humans really need me that much. How pathetic. Milk and catnip here we come!"

----------


## JeenLeen

Thomas doesn't like the idea of taking someone into Foundation captivity, especially if they are an innocent except for one day a year.  But two years of being a prisoner himself make him a touch jaded about it.  If that is part of their mission, it shouldn't be too hard.

He scratches his head and hesitantly asks, "Sorry if you already mentioned this, but why hasn't the Foundation taken and questioned a villager?  I get they aren't the anomaly themselves -- at least, probably they aren't -- but, uh..."
He lets his sentence awkwardly trail off instead of saying something snarky about the lack of ethics the Foundation has shown to some anomalies or risking saying something that sounds like the Foundation hasn't done something it should've done already.  The Doctor seems annoyed enough already.

----------


## WindStruck

*Secure Conference-01*




> James goes through his notes one more time, crosses off several questions as others ask something basically the same, and then frowns. *So what is our mission here? Eliminate the anomaly? Find the source of it? Bring back a resident for study?*


"We would like to find out as much as we can. In particular, we need to figure out what is happening during these growth events. Our end goal is to either neutralize SCP-1031, or at least, stop it from growing. And no, the residents are to be left as is for the time being."




> He pays her disinterest no mind and thinks more. "*This in mind you say they require no resources form the outside world? So they have produced all their own food even? What if this town is instead a feeder? Taking in lives from outside itself and feeding off their life energies? Perhaps it is growing larger as these "Driving apps" keep taking people into the town.*"


"More speculation," Dr. Curtis says. "Though I believe there are inconsistencies in your theory. For one thing, the driving apps I mentioned are only a recent invention. Secondly, SCP-1031 had been steadily growing in size for the past fifty years."




> He scratches his head and hesitantly asks, "Sorry if you already mentioned this, but why hasn't the Foundation taken and questioned a villager?  I get they aren't the anomaly themselves -- at least, probably they aren't -- but, uh..."


At this, Dr. Curtis seems particularly agitated and folds her arms. "This has certainly crossed our minds. Do you have any idea what would happen if we did that, though?"

After a long and deafening period of silence, she says, "Exactly. You don't. None of us do. If we were to outright abduct residents from SCP-1031, there is no telling what will happen!"

Director Lambert stands, reaching out an arm attempting to calm the blonde scientist down. "Now, now, Doctor Curtis. I think, perhaps I am better equipped to explain..."

He looks about the room to everyone but his gaze ultimately fixes on Thomas. "The SCP Foundation stands for three things, if you are not aware. Secure. Contain. Protect. Though it may seem we are being lazy or incompetent with our jobs, we actually have good reason to be minimally invasive. You see, these anomalies.. well, we call them that for a reason. There is _much_ we do not know about them. Imagine, if you will, you were delivered an unknown device with many buttons. Pressing one button may play music, another button may turn your possessions to gold.. and yet another button may blow up half the planet."

Director Lambert smiles grimly. "Much like a black box, we simply do not know how they work, and much like a bomb, any excessive tampering may have dire consequences. I am afraid, we have not tried to abduct any residents from SCP-1031 because we thought the risk was too great. As long as the SCP maintained predictable behaviors and did not grow too much, the Foundation was content to leave it be, let it sit on the back burners, if you will, in hopes of acquiring new discoveries, or new technologies that might help. However, in the recent years, with the accelerated growth of SCP-1031, we have had to change our priorities, and the higher-ups are now convinced that this anomaly can no longer be ignored."

Raising a finger, he adds, "That said, I still believe that presently, outright abducting a citizen from the small town of Blumber is ill-advised, and while we may be forced to attempt such a thing, we believe there are other options we should pursue first.. which is now, why we have involved you."

----------


## JeenLeen

Thomas looks around at the other SCPs around, trying (and mostly succeeding) on suppressing a frown at the talk of being minimally invasive and careful.  it's not like they were "careful" with abducting him from the hospital.  But he supposes he is glad they aren't abducting more people.

So he simply nods, ready to listen to the "other options".

----------


## Plaids

Straightening herself up and smoothing her clean jacket Kalispell makes direct eye contact to loyally respond. Thankfully she replaced her lab coat and restrained most of her hair before arriving.
 You know you can count on me Lambert. After all you've done for me, I'm down for anything boss-man. 

Just to sweeten the deal with the elder director a fashionable orange sealed baggy is generously brought to him.
 Seems better than the last group I rode with. Feel free to snack on these if your anxiety starts to get the better of you. My sister Maribel gave me the recipe and did the baking but make sure Jaylen to not eat them around Jaylen. He's too young for the stuff. It's all natural and caffeine free. No use in worrying what about what can't control in halfway across the world right? 

Kalispell then quickly glances at the small crowd in the room that she would soon be working with.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Straightening herself up and smoothing her clean jacket Kalispell makes direct eye contact to loyally respond. Thankfully she replaced her lab coat and restrained most of her hair before arriving.
>  You know you can count on me Lambert. After all you've done for me, I'm down for anything boss-man. 
> 
> Just to sweeten the deal with the elder director a fashionable orange sealed baggy is generously brought to him.
>  Seems better than the last group I rode with. Feel free to snack on these if your anxiety starts to get the better of you. My sister Maribel gave me the recipe and did the baking but make sure Jaylen to not eat them around Jaylen. He's too young for the stuff. It's all natural and caffeine free. No use in worrying what about what can't control in halfway across the world right? 
> 
> Kalispell then quickly glances at the small crowd in the room that she would soon be working with.


"is that food or is that the human equivalent of cat nip? I can't tell"

----------


## AvatarVecna

Daniel remembers another thing he wanted confirmation on...or rather, maybe needed?




> "The SCP Foundation has sent field agents to investigate the anomalous properties of SCP-1031 multiple times. During periods of non-growth, they were eventually expelled from the hamlet and could no longer return as normal. *Anyone who had direct contact with expelled individuals, or who heard about the experience through word of mouth also could not access the hamlet normally, and only came upon the ghost town.* When field agents investigated SCP-1031 on the evening of October 31st last year, all contact was lost, and they went missing."


*"Oh, what's the range on that 'direct contact' issue? Or I guess, is it a range limitation, or a medium limitation?"*

----------


## MrAbdiel

"Aw, y'see what you did now, Tater you blockhead?  Y'made her upset.  Next time you're in line for the commisary, you better ask for an aspirin; 'cause I'm gonna punch you in the back of the head."

This, and comments like it back and forth, were the flavor of the day.  Ben, clearly; wasn't ready to let it go; and Tater didn't seem willing to show weakness.  One or both of them might have acted differently, however, if they had any idea about what was in store.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

I think we might be done with the cafeteria scene, possibly.  Looking forward to being herded into the reality-hazard meatgrinder!

----------


## WindStruck

> Straightening herself up and smoothing her clean jacket Kalispell makes direct eye contact to loyally respond. Thankfully she replaced her lab coat and restrained most of her hair before arriving.
>  You know you can count on me Lambert. After all you've done for me, I'm down for anything boss-man. 
> 
> Just to sweeten the deal with the elder director a fashionable orange sealed baggy is generously brought to him.
>  Seems better than the last group I rode with. Feel free to snack on these if your anxiety starts to get the better of you. My sister Maribel gave me the recipe and did the baking but make sure Jaylen to not eat them around Jaylen. He's too young for the stuff. It's all natural and caffeine free. No use in worrying what about what can't control in halfway across the world right? 
> 
> Kalispell then quickly glances at the small crowd in the room that she would soon be working with.


Director Lambert nods and smiles, the same usual calm and patient smile everyone should be used to by now.  "Ah, another fortune cookie? You are too kind, Doctor Hagerty." Meanwhile Dr. Curtis glances away briefly. Some of you may think you catch her rolling her eyes.




> *"Oh, what's the range on that 'direct contact' issue? Or I guess, is it a range limitation, or a medium limitation?"*


"Apologies. That is a somewhat vague description. Generally speaking, anyone in the company of said expelled individual is also similarly affected by SCP-1031 and cannot access the hamlet of Blumber. They only arrive upon the ghost town as well. Anyone coordinating with said individual, be it following them, moving ahead, or even attempting to enter SCP-1031 from the opposite side still results in the same effect. This also seems to go for anyone who has directly spoken with such individuals, which makes us believe the effect is similar to a memetic hazard. Though we have done extensive testing, we still are not absolutely certain how this phenomenon works."

----------


## Plaids

*Kalispell Hagerty*



> "is that food or is that the human equivalent of cat nip? I can't tell"


Nervously readjusting her spectacles, the doctor quickly informs the feline to avert tragedy. 
 Oh it is human "cat nip" but it's not for grownups or cats like you kitten. If you're looking for some herbal remedy, I might be able to schedule an experiment involving you and the agricultural sloths, some which have been seeded with catnip suited for you. 

The director was strict on who was allowed in the herbal laboratories and had yet to be fully enlightened of the vast benefits of herbal remedies. He'd fully see the light before her return home.

----------


## AvatarVecna

> "Apologies. That is a somewhat vague description. Generally speaking, anyone in the company of said expelled individual is also similarly affected by SCP-1031 and cannot access the hamlet of Blumber. They only arrive upon the ghost town as well. Anyone coordinating with said individual, be it following them, moving ahead, or even attempting to enter SCP-1031 from the opposite side still results in the same effect. This also seems to go for anyone who has directly spoken with such individuals, which makes us believe the effect is similar to a memetic hazard. Though we have done extensive testing, we still are not absolutely certain how this phenomenon works."


Daniel nods along. Given that they were spreading the information to them by word of mouth, it was probably a limit on how many people the effect could travel through rather than a matter of what medium the information spread through, but that was just a guess; he knew firsthand how seriously they took mind-virus stuff, and truth be told the stuff made him nervous as well since it could follow him through the daydreams if he wasn't careful. If they'd done a lot of testing and still weren't sure how it worked, that probably meant it was more complicated and weirder than usual, which made it more dangerous.




> "We would like to find out as much as we can. In particular, we need to figure out what is happening during these growth events. Our end goal is to either neutralize SCP-1031, or at least, stop it from growing. And no, the residents are to be left as is for the time being."


*"So, two things. First is, between me and the cat, we could probably do some good work figuring out the limit on the memetic thing...assuming we don't just try stuff you've already tried, I guess. But you can tell us about it, so there's some kinda limit to it? Second thing, given what I've heard, I think I actually have had a relevant dream recently. Would you prefer a verbal description, or a drawing?"*

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> *Kalispell Hagerty*
> 
> 
> Nervously readjusting her spectacles, the doctor quickly informs the feline to avert tragedy. 
>  Oh it is human "cat nip" but it's not for grownups or cats like you kitten. If you're looking for some herbal remedy, I might be able to schedule an experiment involving you and the agricultural sloths, some which have been seeded with catnip suited for you. 
> 
> The director was strict on who was allowed in the herbal laboratories and had yet to be fully enlightened of the vast benefits of herbal remedies. He'd fully see the light before her return home.


"as long as it involves catnip I'm in!"


King is noticeably wagging his tail. Which is a sign of cats being happy. King is very much a catnip addict though he'd never admit it. Afterall addictions are for lesser species. King "knows" this very well.

----------


## Plaids

*Kalispell Hagerty*




> The SCP Foundation has sent field agents to investigate the anomalous properties of SCP-1031 multiple times. During periods of non-growth, they were eventually expelled from the hamlet and could no longer return as normal. Anyone who had direct contact with expelled individuals, or who heard about the experience through word of mouth also could not access the hamlet normally, and only came upon the ghost town. When field agents investigated SCP-1031 on the evening of October 31st last year, all contact was lost, and they went missing."[/COLOR]
> 
> Dr. Curtis stops and attempts to look at everyone in the darkened room.
> 
> "Now then. Are there any questions?"


 Sounds like a cozy place honestly, it might even be my ticket back home. But I got some question before we leave. 
Is the land the town occupies formerly Native American land or have any other notable historical events occur on it? I've experienced a few SCPs with a painful historical past and discovering their history has saved my teams several times already.
Has anyone in this room been expelled the town? I doubt it but if you are a primary source giving us this briefing then this entire mission needs a new team. But I will gladly inform the next team if need be. 

Dr. Hagerty continues her train of thought wringing every question out and tactical suggestion for Lambert.
 Also do you have a plan for how we make our entrance? Cause if you don't then Maribel just gave me the best idea. Infiltrating the town as one big family. She even has all the flannels and hide hats picked out. Though I will need to put Jaylen in the daycare before we leave.

Dr. Hagerty tenses and abruptly concludes her train of thought as her right swivels to focus on Dr. Curtis.  
 Jaylen, don't be rude Dr. Curtis is busy and needs to impress her boss. I'll ask her about it ok?  
After chiding then reassuring her son Dr. Hagerty continues, now addressing Dr. Curtis. 

So Dr. Curtis what king of growth rate are we looking at here polynomial, exponential, factorial? You are the best with applied actuarial mathematics.  After eying Lambert and returning her focus to Dr. Curtis. Nervously tugging just, a bit on her clean lab coat before straightening herself out she asks.

 And uhm... anyway. Dr. Curtis would you like schedule a get together after this mission? Maribel and Jaylen would like to share notes with you. If your tired of the blonde I could do your hair you would make a great Redhead and an even better Raven. Well, those are all my questions. Thank you both for your time. 

Dr. Hagerty returns to full attention with as serious a regimented demeanor as she can pull off.

----------


## WindStruck

> *"So, two things. First is, between me and the cat, we could probably do some good work figuring out the limit on the memetic thing...assuming we don't just try stuff you've already tried, I guess. But you can tell us about it, so there's some kinda limit to it? Second thing, given what I've heard, I think I actually have had a relevant dream recently. Would you prefer a verbal description, or a drawing?"*


Dr. Curtis raises an eyebrow. "At this time, the strange memetic properties regarding who is allowed inside SCP-1031 and who isn't is not our priority." She nods to the first question. At the mention of the dream, she says, "Oh? That is most interesting."

She looks at the director briefly, who nods seemingly pleased with himself, before continuing. "For now, if you are certain the dream doesn't involve you being expelled from SCP-1031, you may share it verbally with everyone. A drawing later on would be helpful as well."

Dr. Curtis also quickly walks over to retrieve a clipboard of hers, ready to write.




> *Kalispell Hagerty*
> "Sounds like a cozy place honestly, it might even be my ticket back home. But I got some question before we leave.
> 
> Is the land the town occupies formerly Native American land or have any other notable historical events occur on it? I've experienced a few SCPs with a painful historical past and discovering their history has saved my teams several times already."


"Unfortunately we have no records regarding the hamlet of Blumber or any notable events that occurred within that area."




> "Has anyone in this room been expelled the town? I doubt it but if you are a primary source giving us this briefing then this entire mission needs a new team. But I will gladly inform the next team if need be.


"No. This would not be the first time that has happened, however, the information we received was all via written documentation. As far as we are aware the semi-memetic properties of SCP-1031 do not spread via a written medium."




> Dr. Hagerty continues her train of thought wringing every question out and tactical suggestion for Lambert.
> "Also do you have a plan for how we make our entrance? Cause if you don't then Maribel just gave me the best idea. Infiltrating the town as one big family. She even has all the flannels and hide hats picked out. Though I will need to put Jaylen in the daycare before we leave."


"We already did have a plan in mind, however, seeing as you will be personally overseeing this operation, Dr. Hagerty, your suggestions are welcome," Dr. Curtis says gazing blankly at Dr. Hargerty.

*Spoiler: Ameraaaaaaaa*
Show

Actually what she's thinking is, _'Don't ruin my plan, you loopy old bat.'_






> Dr. Hagerty tenses and abruptly concludes her train of thought as her right swivels to focus on Dr. Curtis.  
> "Jaylen, don't be rude Dr. Curtis is busy and needs to impress her boss. I'll ask her about it ok?" 
> After chiding then reassuring her son Dr. Hagerty continues, now addressing Dr. Curtis. 
> 
> "So Dr. Curtis what king of growth rate are we looking at here polynomial, exponential, factorial? You are the best with applied actuarial mathematics."


Dr. Hagerty's strange behavior does not elicit any looks, aside from a blank stare again. "Until recently, the growth rate was exponential. Granted, at a steady increase in diameter of 1.8% per year, it was slow. Now that growth has accelerated, I couldn't tell you the answer to that question. It's too fast for our liking."




> After eying Lambert and returning her focus to Dr. Curtis. Nervously tugging just, a bit on her clean lab coat before straightening herself out she asks.
> 
>  And uhm... anyway. Dr. Curtis would you like schedule a get together after this mission? Maribel and Jaylen would like to share notes with you. If your tired of the blonde I could do your hair you would make a great Redhead and an even better Raven. Well, those are all my questions. Thank you both for your time. 
> 
> Dr. Hagerty returns to full attention with as serious a regimented demeanor as she can pull off.


Almost imperceptibly, Dr. Curtis twitches, and after a slightly awkward pause, she responds, "No, Doctor. This meeting isn't the time for personal discussions."

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> "We already did have a plan in mind, however, seeing as you will be personally overseeing this operation, Dr. Hagerty, your suggestions are welcome," Dr. Curtis says gazing blankly at Dr. Hargerty.
> 
> *Spoiler: Ameraaaaaaaa*
> Show
> 
> Actually what she's thinking is, _'Don't ruin my plan, you loopy old bat.'_
> 
> ]


King laughs at Dr Curtis's thoughts. "Sorry. Just remembered something funny."

King almost feels bad for laughing. Emphasis on almost. Afterall Dr Hargerty was gonna get cat nip for king's experiments but king couldn't deny she was a little weird. Well little is a understatement.

----------


## AvatarVecna

> Dr. Curtis raises an eyebrow. "At this time, the strange memetic properties regarding who is allowed inside SCP-1031 and who isn't is not our priority." She nods to the first question. At the mention of the dream, she says, "Oh? That is most interesting."
> 
> She looks at the director briefly, who nods seemingly pleased with himself, before continuing. "For now, if you are certain the dream doesn't involve you being expelled from SCP-1031, you may share it verbally with everyone. A drawing later on would be helpful as well."
> 
> Dr. Curtis also quickly walks over to retrieve a clipboard of hers, ready to write.


*"...well, I was able to see people. So that probably means I wasn't kicked out..."* he mutters, before clearing his throat. *"Most of it's too hazy to recall, but there's one bit that's seared in. So, I'm in a cornfield, with cornstalks bundled together for harvest as far as I can see in every direction. I'm just about under a gnarled old tree missing most of its leaves, and not too far off I can see...well, I think it's a church? It's got the right look, the tall steeple. Given the size of the town, 'the part between the church and the tree in the cornfield' probably gives you a location? Assuming this is accurate."

"Anyway...a patch of corn's been cleared out. There's pumpkins scattered around the clearing, and people dancing around a bonfire. Since they're kinda far away and they're only silhouettes against the bonfire, I can't tell how big they are, but they're all around the same height - might be all little kids, all teenagers, all adults. Hard to say. Anyway, they're dancing around the bonfire. The base of the bonfire is a mound of pumpkins. In the center is some kind of figure, looks like a man made of sticks with ragged clothes and a big jack-o-lantern for a head. He's about three times as tall as the people dancing around him, so anywhere from ten to twenty feet? His pumpkin head looks bigger than the other pumpkins that are the same distance. It's possible he was moving? But it might just be the bonfire light flickering. Oh, the church from earlier is behind and to the left of the bonfire and the dancers. I mean, not directly behind them, I'm not sure about distance, I just mean from my perspective. There's other buildings I can sorta see, but they're right behind the bonfire from my perspective, so I can't make out details, it's ruining my night vision too badly. Can probably only see the church cuz there's a big circle of light in the sky. Scene's too dark to be daytime, so it's probably a full moon? That should help narrow down the timing."

"Last thing is, I'm with someone. He's a bit in front of me to the left, maybe ten, fifteen feet? He's got a big pilgrim-looking hat and a big coat that makes it hard to see any details on him, and he's leaning on something long and straight. A cane, or a shovel? Doesn't seem like a weapon, at least. I don't think he was moving, could be a scarecrow or just a really still guy, I'm not sure."*

----------


## hand ax ranger

> And uhm... anyway. Dr. Curtis would you like schedule a get together after this mission? Maribel and Jaylen would like to share notes with you. If your tired of the blonde I could do your hair you would make a great Redhead and an even better Raven. Well, those are all my questions. Thank you both for your time.


"*Ooooo yes that could work great for her!*"

----------


## WindStruck

Dr. Curtis writes down notes rapidly. She jots and jots until Daniel stops. She looks at him, waiting for more information, but none comes. She seems disappointed.

"Hm. Interesting. A ritual of some kind, I am sure. It seems to be related to the 'offerings' that the people start placing in the town center. And there is a church in SCP-1031 as well..."

She checks her notes again.

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 looks at Dr. Hagerty with some confusion.  At first he dismissed her talks of Jaylen and some woman as people she and the other staff knew, but it seems clear she thinks someone else is here.  She looks like Foundation staff, and they said she's in charge of this mission... but... _what_?  No way an SCP would be in charge (right?), but is she crazy or some SCP is following her?  He's heard rumors of some staff who stay staff after an SCP makes them think sideways, or of people too valuable to fire despite going a little crazy or being contaminated.
Well... guess someone a little crazy being in charge doesn't really matter.

He listens to the man give details of his dream.  Definitely a horror movie, he thinks.

Hesitantly, he adds, "In addition to the ideas for this mission and our objective, can we know about the others on our team?  I mean, like, can I  -- an SCP -- know what's up with... um, his dreams, and the cat and..."  He looks hesitantly towards SCP-4500, feeling too intimidated to say much.  "Uh, I don't mind my anomaly being shared.   I can help protect the others better if they expect it."

*Spoiler: in case*
Show

If Thomas is asked to describe it himself, he says, "I heal fast, so getting injured isn't really a deal.  Like faster than Wolverine from the X-Men.  So don't be surprised if I take a bullet for you, if it comes to it.  It also lets me be a little faster and stronger than your average person, since my muscles don't tire and they heal if I tear them any.  I have some medical training; they usually give me a first aid kit on missions."  He pauses, then adds, "And, uh, I come back if I die.  Takes a few seconds.  But it's not comfortable, so, um, y'know, best to avoid it."

----------


## Esprit15

James listens intently to the SCPs vision, writing down notes as the young man speaks.

----------


## WindStruck

> Hesitantly, he adds, "In addition to the ideas for this mission and our objective, can we know about the others on our team?  I mean, like, can I  -- an SCP -- know what's up with... um, his dreams, and the cat and..."  He looks hesitantly towards SCP-4500, feeling too intimidated to say much.  "Uh, I don't mind my anomaly being shared.   I can help protect the others better if they expect it."


Director Lambert stands, almost with an enthusiastic clap, and says, "My, what a fine idea! Yes, I believe introductions are in order. After all, you will all be working as a team during this operation! No point keeping your secrets any longer."

"You still are expected to not say anything about yourselves outside this room, unless directly asked by one of our scientists in a secure location, is that understood?" Dr. Curtis says.

Director Lambert nods, "Yes, yes, of course, I was just about to get to that," he says. Or perhaps he might have forgotten in his currently jovial disposition.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King scoffs "ok. You want a introduction.  Sure thing. Hi I'm king. You might of know me from the french revolution or the Chinese civil war. I can read minds i can talk and i don't age. As the person who can determineif these town people are real it is up to you to protect me.  that last part is said in a extremely smug tone of voice.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Hesitantly, he adds, "In addition to the ideas for this mission and our objective, can we know about the others on our team?  I mean, like, can I  -- an SCP -- know what's up with... um, his dreams, and the cat and..."  He looks hesitantly towards SCP-4500, feeling too intimidated to say much.  "Uh, I don't mind my anomaly being shared.   I can help protect the others better if they expect it."


The Tall Black man/Former Lizard Turns and looks at the one who's speaking and, with the coincidental blessing of Dr. Curtis, answers. "*I am Kuzmo the Wildife, Feaster of flesh, Slayer of Demons and in my time a God-king. Here, I am a living wrecking ball of magic. The powers of flesh and flame are at my call, albiet in lesser degrees in this world, as well as other gift of divine root. I have also killed many, many people and beasts.*"

He Thinks on it more and gets more specific. "*I can run faster and jump higher than the average man. I can sense by smell and by the vibrations coming from around me. My body passive mends it's wounds and I can more actively mend the flesh of myself and others. I also lob fire at people. Other than that? I had leader skills, people skills, formal and informal training in combat and guerrilla warfare and an affinty for animals.*" He thinks once more. "*Oh, and I [REDACTED] like an animal. Make it seem like [REDACTED] is going out of style. Or [REDACTED], if that's your style.~*"

----------


## Plaids

> Director Lambert stands, almost with an enthusiastic clap, and says, "My, what a fine idea! Yes, I believe introductions are in order. After all, you will all be working as a team during this operation! No point keeping your secrets any longer."
> 
> "You still are expected to not say anything about yourselves outside this room, unless directly asked by one of our scientists in a secure location, is that understood?" Dr. Curtis says.
> 
> Director Lambert nods, "Yes, yes, of course, I was just about to get to that," he says. Or perhaps he might have forgotten in his currently jovial disposition.


Joining in on the get together Dr. Hagerty joins in after the precocious kitten and the large man claiming to be able to wield magic. 
 I am Dr. Kalispell Hagerty, one of the science leads on this mission. I believe I have had the honor of working the genetic material of several individuals here. I have the far-out power of biological sciences and I'll be responsible for relaying any new scientific understanding from this mission back to SCP. Feel free to call me Kali when outside of missions or in civilian guise. 

Next the doctor began introducing her beloved family as a doting mother and loving sibling.
 This little song in my heart is Jaylen and this brainy gal here is my soul sister Maribel. Jaylen will be staying here at homebase will we're out. So, who wants to share their special power next?

----------


## Esprit15

The stiff man speaks up next. *I am Task Force Leader James Fink. You may refer to me as Mr. Fink, or Task Force Leader. My job will be the same as it is inside this facility: keep this mission pointed toward its objective and prevent unnecessary casualties. I served in the army for ten years prior to being onboarded here, eight of them in special forces, and have served with the Foundation following my discharge from there.* He looks each of the SCPs in the eye, a look that is simultaneously a thousand yards away and yet laser focused on each SCP it passes over them. *As unusual as all of your natures are, there is very little that can truly surprise when it comes to how people and animals behave to get what they want. Im under no illusions that half of you could kill me and run for it the moment we set foot outside these walls. Let the extensiveness of this facility speak to the resources that can and would be spent bringing you back if such a thing were attempted, and how tight the chains that bind you would be when you return.* 

His posture relaxes, and he smiles casually. *Well, with that out of the way, I look forward to working with all of you.*
*Spoiler: King*
Show

His mind adds in the word dishonorable when talking about leaving the Army.

*Spoiler: Anyone with a high Intuition*
Show

He hesitates ever so slightly on the word discharge, and seems to wrap up the sentence quickly after that.

----------


## AvatarVecna

*"Daniel Morgan. I can mostly see a bit into the future, enough that it helps me fight, and other stuff too. Stole some cars, played getaway driver a lot, shot my way out of trouble more than a few times. Finally got caught cuz, turns out I'm not quite good enough to take five air force pilots at once the first time I joyride a jet."* He laughs and holds up a couple fingers in a pinching gesture. *"Came this close to being an ace, though."*

*Spoiler: high intuition*
Show

He seems unsure of and unconcerned with whether the pilots survived or not.


*Spoiler: telepathy*
Show

He didn't come as close as he thinks - shooting taxiing jets almost certainly doesn't count. He did get multiple air kills though. He seems unsure of and unconcerned with whether the pilots survived or not.

----------


## WindStruck

*Secure Conference-01*

All of you continue with introductions and a bit of banter for a while. But the meeting does soon draw to a close. You are each given a copy of the files on SCP-1031 to review, as well as various mission logs which help fill in small details not mentioned in the overview. (King could have someone to flip the pages for him or read aloud if necessary).

In addition to the facts on hand about SCP-1031, there were details on the mission plan, which you were also later briefed on. The story is as follows: The group gathered in the conference room would be posing as a group of family and friends going on a moving trip.

*Dr. Hagerty* would be acting as a middle-aged mother, moving from North Carolina to Arizona for the the dry air to help her lungs. After some haggling about, it was decided her name will now be Kali Simmons.

Accompanying Kali Simmons were her two sons, Brandon and Michael Simmons. These rolls were to be played by *SCP-6356* and *SCP-5404* (aka *Daniel Morgan* and *Thomas Skylark*) respectively.

*Kuzmo* would be posing as a family friend of the Simmons', who large size and musculature would actually come in quite handy when it came to moving furniture.

*Task Force Leader Fink* was also coming along, posing as Michael Simmons's friend from the army. His new name was Rudolph Ericson. As it turned out, Rudolph was on military leave but would soon be deployed in Hawaii. A trip out west with his friend and his friend's family seemed like a good idea.

Lastly, *King* was just.. well, King. The family pet was the most important role (or so King was told). But in all seriousness, technically, according to story, King was in Kali Simmons's care and ownership.

This group of family and friends would be traveling west on Oklahoma Highway 399, into SCP-1031 and into the hamlet of Blumber, where their vehicle would be staged to break down. From there, they were expected to speak with the residents of Blumber, act reasonably with a concern to get their car fixed, but ultimately stay the night and investigate what they could.

The "Family Unit" (as it was being referred to now) was equipped with a large pickup truck that contained a toolbox, and the truck pulled a U-haul trailer behind it. To be believable, there was luggage as well as furniture and moving boxes crammed with stuff (conveniently picked up from an abandoned storage unit). However, hidden within all this stuff was supplies: guns, ammo, body armor, Kuzmo's other gear, and some other useful things.

Meanwhile, your unit is aware of another group entering SCP-1031 from the _west_ (as in, they are traveling east, entering the SCP from the opposite side). This other group is posing as a highway cleanup crew comprised of prisoners. Their group is supposed to have a lot of supplies as well, and 8 Class-D personnel. The main difference here is, this group is timed to be within the outskirts of SCP-1031, but not in or near the hamlet of Blumber. *James Fink* knows members of his team are here and can attempt to radio them if needed.

Dr. Hagerty and James Fink will be given radio comms with the SCP Foundation on their smartphone-like devices. However, SCP Foundation will never (or perhaps, only extremely rarely in case of some unforeseen emergency) radio first. If you use the radio communications, it is expected to be in a private area - ie not in the presence of any of the SCP-1031 residents. Also, as far as you are aware, there are hidden recording devices present. But when dealing with most SCPs, it's already half-expected that they won't be completely reliable.


*MrAbdial and Meta*

You finish your dinner in peace. It's just more boring monotony in your cells after that. Too much boring and too much monotony, in fact. It seems it had been a while since you were last called to do some tests. Then suddenly, the guards arrive, and they order you to follow them. Doing as you are told, you and seven other Class-D personnel are collected. After being marched through the underground corridors of Site-404, the lot of you are loaded up onto a truck, without explanation. Handcuffed, chained, and securely seated, it takes off and drives, and drives and drives....


~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Monday, October 31st, 2022 - 10:00 AM*

*The Family Unit*

It was a few days after your first meeting about SCP-1031 that you left on your journey. You embarked on October 30th, and after stopping at a motel for the night (conveniently paid for and watched by the SCP Foundation) you cross the Oklahoma state line in early morning. SCP Foundation trucks escort you as you drive, one in front of you and one behind. You turn off onto Highway 399, and soon the trucks pull off to the side but allow you to pass. They begin setting up, doing whatever it is they're doing. Probably putting the road barricades back up at least. You continue driving on ahead.

The golden fields of corn are ahead, well into harvest season. Soon you are amongst them, and there is nothing but road and rows of corn on either side. Then, up ahead, you see the village. As if on cue, there's a loud _pop_. The engine of your vehicle falters and smoke begins to plume from under the hood. Your truck continues to lurch forward, carried forth by momentum, but ultimately stops some 200 yard away from the nearest building...

((Not quite as glamorous, fun, or silly as this. But now you've been infected by another memetic SCP.))

You're on you're own now. What do you all do?


*MrAbdiel and Meta*

It's the two of you, Benjamin and Cecily again! Tater is also here, as well as Cheryl. There are four other Class-Ds chained up as passengers in the back of this truck: Hank, Tom, Chris, and Marianne. Your journey was long and tiresome. At most times you were all silent, other times you started talking about random stuff but it usually ended up with Tater angering someone and things devolving into arguments and threats. The lot of you are let out infrequently to stretch your legs and take care of other biological needs. You sleep uncomfortably in the truck in sleeping bags, yet still chained up.

The next day you're on the road again. You don't know how long you've been driven around or where, but you notice the truck has stopped again. This time, you're let out, but the chains are taken off. There's eight of you, but at least a score of well-armed, well-trained, no-nonsense agents all around you. You're briefly filled in on what is expected of you:

"All D-Class Personnel, here is your assignment: you are to follow this road, picking up trash. Do not move too quickly, or too slowly. You will be accompanied by eight of our foundation officers. You are to comply with any other orders they give you, or there will be consequences upon return."

The man issuing his orders turns to leave and get back in his truck. Then he stops and turns around. "Oh, one other thing. There are corn fields up ahead. Don't even think about trying to run or get lost in the cover. We will find you. Or maybe something else will."

All the D-class personnel are handed little pointy trash pickers, garbage bags, and a complimentary pair of gloves. The armed SCP agents walk along side you, and two slowly follow you with their trucks. Far in the distance, you see the aforementioned fields...

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Feel free to make up details of your new, fake backgrounds.  I couldn't be bothered to write new life stories of 6 extra-fake people, but I figure you guys can collaborate and just make stuff up on the fly.

As for our two d-class people.. sorry you're not with the main group! I tried to figure out a way to have everyone involved in some kind of way.  Either way, it's better than everyone else idly sitting behind safety glass watching D-Class people dying!   :Small Tongue:

----------


## AvatarVecna

> It was a few days after your first meeting about SCP-1031 that you left on your journey. You embarked on October 30th, and after stopping at a motel for the night (conveniently paid for and watched by the SCP Foundation) you cross the Oklahoma state line in early morning. SCP Foundation trucks escort you as you drive, one in front of you and one behind. You turn off onto Highway 399, and soon the trucks pull off to the side but allow you to pass. They begin setting up, doing whatever it is they're doing. Probably putting the road barricades back up at least. You continue driving on ahead.
> 
> The golden fields of corn are ahead, well into harvest season. Soon you are amongst them, and there is nothing but road and rows of corn on either side. Then, up ahead, you see the village. As if on cue, there's a loud _pop_. The engine of your vehicle falters and smoke begins to plume from under the hood. Your truck continues to lurch forward, carried forth by momentum, but ultimately stops some 200 yard away from the nearest building...
> 
> ((Not quite as glamorous, fun, or silly as this. But now you've been infected by another memetic SCP.))
> 
> You're on you're own now. What do you all do?


Daniel exits the truck and takes a peek under the hood - it's likely that whatever's gone wrong isn't something he can fix, it's something about the town, but no harm in taking a peek. Plus, if they're being watched, gotta stay in-character.

*Spoiler*
Show

Expertise/Cars +8, can take 20 on mental checks in roughly 1/8th the time as long as it can fit in his "a few minutes" window. Idk if that's long enough for a diagnosis, but lmk what the bonus/total should reasonably get me.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King read "Daniel's" mind and realised that it is possible he is being watched. So king meows and lays down. It is this moment he wished he had telepathy. Oh well. He get's to peak into the minds of his "family"

----------


## Esprit15

*Goddamnit,* Rudolph says as he gets out of the car, getting into character. *Guess I was wrong about not getting her serviced before we left. Hey Brandon, Im gonna see if theres someone up ahead who can give us a tow or something.* James jogs off to the building up ahead.

----------


## Metastachydium

Cecily, all tense and sore, rubs her wrists quite grimly as she waits for being handed her equipment. She thought standing as freely as she'll get in the foreseeable future, under an open sky would be more liberating. Instead, it just feels _odd_. She looks around, slipping the gloves on. The scenery is welcomely nondescript, but Did they just journey for _literal days_ to do _Community service?_

The fingers of her bag hand drumming arythmically on her thigh, she catches up to Hank (it was really him or Cheryl, and Cheryl, while a known quantity, wasn't always super good for her mood) to try and pick up his pace, making sure she stays as far away from Benjamin and _especially_ Tater as possible. *Hey.* she whispers to the man. *That's, uh, that's some kind of a sick joke, right? The thing with the corn, I mean.* She really needs some reassurance on that front: in less than a minute, she managed to cook up at least three theories about how there could _actually_ be something in the cornfield. Maybe a lion? It escaped from a zoo or something and now they're used to bait it out. Or it could be the _Children of the Corn_ thing. She shudders at the thought, and has to actively force herself to at least pretend she's focusing on the task.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I decided C. and Hank know each other and are on good terms, relatively speaking. Sue me.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Benjamin spends a good twenty seconds looking up at the sky, squinting toward the sun, feeling it on his face.  One doesn't really give the sun the value it deserves until they've been incarcerated underground, one's body forced to nervously capilulate to the capricious dictates of electric light day-cycles.  But once herded into action, he's a model prisoner; jabbing trash, bagging trash; jabbing trash, bagging trash.  He makes a little game of it; each peice of trash he thinks up a name for, and then the next one he thinks up a name the next letter over, and a boy instead of a girl, or what not.  Like he's naming cyclones, or something'.  Franky.  _Jab, bag._  Greta.  _Jab, bag._  Henrietta.  _Jab-_ Wait, ****, he means Henry.  _Bag._

Briefly, he considers accusing Tater loudly of trying to make a run for it - but the wardens here aren't messing around. Tater deserved to learn a lesson, not to be blown to pieces.  Still, that'd be a hell of a lesson.

----------


## hand ax ranger

*Spoiler: Desired flashback equipment scene*
Show


(OOC: I am going with some artistic liberty here but feel free to bap me with the rewrite stick if needed)


After the meeting but before they took off on the assignment the lizard would request to see his equipment in person. To be sure that the weapons and armor they were sending with him were adequate for the risks he was undertaking, willingly no less. Upon wandering up he see's them assembled, and around them a plethora of guards ready to shoot should he make a wrong move. Paying them no mind he looks down at them, them hovers him hand over the falcata and waits for the ok to inspect it. 

"*Might I inspect this one more closely. it has been a long while since last I held my blade of choice.*"








> Daniel exits the truck and takes a peek under the hood - it's likely that whatever's gone wrong isn't something he can fix, it's something about the town, but no harm in taking a peek. Plus, if they're being watched, gotta stay in-character.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Expertise/Cars +8, can take 20 on mental checks in roughly 1/8th the time as long as it can fit in his "a few minutes" window. Idk if that's long enough for a diagnosis, but lmk what the bonus/total should reasonably get me.


As the truck came to a stuttering stop Kuzmo perks up his head from the two diffrent bags of sliders he was chowing down on (which many thanks to the team leader for securign for him as his hunger was great) and gives a slight frown. "*Geysers of Gazramil! Has the truck just died on us!? Splendid. Shall i get out and push then?*" 

He grumbles and he sets one of the bags down and exists the vehicle unless stopped by Fink.




> King read "Daniel's" mind and realized that it is possible he is being watched. So king meows and lays down. It is this moment he wished he had telepathy. Oh well. He get's to peak into the minds of his "family"


If Kuzmo should get even the inkling of an idea that his mind is being read he will mention eating the brains of whomever is invading his mind.




> *Goddamnit,* Rudolph says as he gets out of the car, getting into character. *Guess I was wrong about not getting her serviced before we left. Hey Brandon, Im gonna see if theres someone up ahead who can give us a tow or something.* James jogs off to the building up ahead.


"*And me? Am I pushing this horseless wagon to a better place to wait?*" He says, still filling his face with delicious tiny cheeseburgers.

----------


## WindStruck

> Daniel exits the truck and takes a peek under the hood - it's likely that whatever's gone wrong isn't something he can fix, it's something about the town, but no harm in taking a peek. Plus, if they're being watched, gotta stay in-character.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Expertise/Cars +8, can take 20 on mental checks in roughly 1/8th the time as long as it can fit in his "a few minutes" window. Idk if that's long enough for a diagnosis, but lmk what the bonus/total should reasonably get me.


Daniel's precognition may be spot on, but his postcognition may be a little rusty. He recalls during the mission briefing that it was _planned_ for the car to break down. From what you can see happened under the hood, amid all the smoke, it almost looks like a tiny, mini explosive has ruptured the car's fuel regulator.

The actual cause of this damage would most certainly stump any skilled mechanic, but you know for certain it was intentional sabotage. *Also, in case of an emergency, there is a backup regulator hidden amid all your moving stuff.* That was just thrown in there as an afterthought. But good luck getting it replaced in an actual emergency.




> *Goddamnit,* Rudolph says as he gets out of the car, getting into character. *Guess I was wrong about not getting her serviced before we left. Hey Brandon, Im gonna see if theres someone up ahead who can give us a tow or something.* James jogs off to the building up ahead.


((Good acting! I hope.))

You start jogging off into the town. Looking behind, you see "Brandon" checking the car, and Big Kuzmo beginning to push from behind. If he was on one side, the the two of you other guys pushed from the other, you could probably actually push it all to the town if you really wanted.

((Either way, I'll wait to see if you change your mind or if anyone else joins you before proceeding.))




> Cecily, all tense and sore, rubs her wrists quite grimly as she waits for being handed her equipment. She thought standing as freely as she'll get in the foreseeable future, under an open sky would be more liberating. Instead, it just feels _odd_. She looks around, slipping the gloves on. The scenery is welcomely nondescript, but Did they just journey for _literal days_ to do _Community service?_
> 
> The fingers of her bag hand drumming arythmically on her thigh, she catches up to Hank (it was really him or Cheryl, and Cheryl, while a known quantity, wasn't always super good for her mood) to try and pick up his pace, making sure she stays as far away from Benjamin and _especially_ Tater as possible. *Hey.* she whispers to the man. *That's, uh, that's some kind of a sick joke, right? The thing with the corn, I mean.* She really needs some reassurance on that front: in less than a minute, she managed to cook up at least three theories about how there could _actually_ be something in the cornfield. Maybe a lion? It escaped from a zoo or something and now they're used to bait it out. Or it could be the _Children of the Corn_ thing. She shudders at the thought, and has to actively force herself to at least pretend she's focusing on the task.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> 
> I decided C. and Hank know each other and are on good terms, relatively speaking. Sue me.


Hank was a tall and well-built man with olive skin. If he got out in the sun as often as normal people, he would probably have a healthy tan. He makes one very brief, punctuated laugh at Cecily's worry. "Heh. They're just sayin' that to scare us. But I still don't think it's a good idea to give 'em trouble."  He confidently saunters along, not really caring for any of this bulls***, but going along with it anyway.




> Benjamin spends a good twenty seconds looking up at the sky, squinting toward the sun, feeling it on his face.  One doesn't really give the sun the value it deserves until they've been incarcerated underground, one's body forced to nervously capilulate to the capricious dictates of electric light day-cycles.  But once herded into action, he's a model prisoner; jabbing trash, bagging trash; jabbing trash, bagging trash.  He makes a little game of it; each peice of trash he thinks up a name for, and then the next one he thinks up a name the next letter over, and a boy instead of a girl, or what not.  Like he's naming cyclones, or something'.  Franky.  _Jab, bag._  Greta.  _Jab, bag._  Henrietta.  _Jab-_ Wait, ****, he means Henry.  _Bag._
> 
> Briefly, he considers accusing Tater loudly of trying to make a run for it - but the wardens here aren't messing around. Tater deserved to learn a lesson, not to be blown to pieces.  Still, that'd be a hell of a lesson.


You're a star when it comes to picking up the trash!  Not like there's much of it around here, but your efforts most certainly go unnoticed.





> *Spoiler: Desired flashback equipment scene*
> Show
> 
> 
> (OOC: I am going with some artistic liberty here but feel free to bap me with the rewrite stick if needed)
> 
> 
> After the meeting but before they took off on the assignment the lizard would request to see his equipment in person. To be sure that the weapons and armor they were sending with him were adequate for the risks he was undertaking, willingly no less. Upon wandering up he see's them assembled, and around them a plethora of guards ready to shoot should he make a wrong move. Paying them no mind he looks down at them, them hovers him hand over the falcata and waits for the ok to inspect it. 
> 
> "*Might I inspect this one more closely. it has been a long while since last I held my blade of choice.*"


((Well it's not much I planned to dwell on, but okay.))

*Spoiler: Le Flashback*
Show

The crew overseeing you inspect your weapons takes but a step back for a bit more distance. Perhaps it's nothing, given the sudden bursts of speed and strength you are capable of. But still, all the same, they are well-trained soldiers, and they wait curiously to see how you handle your falcata. You're more than welcome to give it a few practice swings, just not on any SCP Foundation members.





> As the truck came to a stuttering stop Kuzmo perks up his head from the two diffrent bags of sliders he was chowing down on (which many thanks to the team leader for securign for him as his hunger was great) and gives a slight frown. "*Geysers of Gazramil! Has the truck just died on us!? Splendid. Shall i get out and push then?*" 
> 
> He grumbles and he sets one of the bags down and exists the vehicle unless stopped by Fink.
> 
> If Kuzmo should get even the inkling of an idea that his mind is being read he will mention eating the brains of whomever is invading his mind.
> 
> "*And me? Am I pushing this horseless wagon to a better place to wait?*" He says, still filling his face with delicious tiny cheeseburgers.


It would seem that's what you're doing for now! But even with your massive strength and size, the car and trailer it pulls behind barely moves an inch. It'll probably take all of your combined efforts to get this thing rolling without engine power.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> *Spoiler: Le Flashback*
> Show
> 
> The crew overseeing you inspect your weapons takes but a step back for a bit more distance. Perhaps it's nothing, given the sudden bursts of speed and strength you are capable of. But still, all the same, they are well-trained soldiers, and they wait curiously to see how you handle your falcata. You're more than welcome to give it a few practice swings, just not on any SCP Foundation members.


*Spoiler: Le Flashback*
Show


Once the guards stand back he hefts the shield, a simple buckler sized proportionate to him, inspect the armor made of ballistic steel plates brigandine style and tries it on. Finding the fit and mobility to be about right he leaves it on, finding a sort of comfort in the weight of armor once more.

The came the sword. He slowly moves his hand to it and takes short yet hefty weapon up. He slowly pulls on the hook-like handle and savors the way the steel slides free of it's sheath. The slight shimmer in the steel as it is exposed to the light puts a twinkle back into his eye and once pulled free sees they had not skimp out on the edge, as even the first few inches of the back had a suitable edge to it. It was even balanced perfectly, shown when he instantly finds the center of balance and the blade sits till on his finger.

With this he takes it back in hand and slowly moves it around as if striking. While most of the time he portrays a brutish, clumsy demeanor the almost surgical detail in his movements shows not just skill but muscle memory, as he moves it around and in front of him with all the same ease and any here might walk or talk. His actions become faster with time where the speed and precision might seem like something you would see out of a old samurai movie and yet it was here, in this room, perform by this man with such a hefty weapon.

Towards the end he flourishes the weapon, holds the scabbard at his side and slide the blade in it's home before gently putting it back on the table. 

"*Yes, this will do greatly.*"






> It would seem that's what you're doing for now! But even with your massive strength and size, the car and trailer it pulls behind barely moves an inch. It'll probably take all of your combined efforts to get this thing rolling without engine power.


"*HRRRRR*" He grunts. "*How is this [REDACTED] so stuck!? It's only a metal wagon with some furniture on it!*" He grumbles and stands back devouring yet another delicious slider. "*Well now what?*"

----------


## Esprit15

As he hears Kuzmos shouts, Rudolph turns around, even though James would rather forge ahead. It occurs to him that without his oversight things could get a little choppy. 

*Its a car, not a wagon,* he hisses to the large man. *Residents are going to find it strange if you cant talk like a human from this country or planet.* He takes a deep breath as he gets behind the other side of the car. *Hey Kali? Mind asking one of your boys to go get help? I think Kuz needs a hand back here. Also, hop in the drivers seat and put it in neutral, then just steer to keep us on the road.*

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 offers, "I could head into town to look for a tow.  Or I'd be happy to help push the car.  I am stronger than I look."  He glances to his 'brother', the precog.  "I'm really fine staying or going.  His insights might be more helpful finding out something useful talking to people, and I'd probably be better pushing... but, well, I know we aren't the decision-makers."

The lizardman yet again makes 5404 nervous.  He reckons it's similar to how the others feel -- big strange-talking lizard wizard is a strange thing indeed and he seems dangerous both for health and the mission -- but at least if he goes crazy, 5404 knows he'll be okay in the end.  After a very uncomfortable few seconds, hopefully just seconds.  Thomas tries to focus on his curiousity of what the "magic" actually is, as opposed to its talk of eating and killing.

*Spoiler: intro*
Show

OOC: if y'all are all good with it, let's assume what I wrote in the spoiler back at the -01 meeting room for introduction was what he said.

----------


## hand ax ranger

"*Is there anyone else here? No. I'll call it a truck when we're around others. till then I got give a [REDACTED].*" The large man then looks back and unhooks the trailer. "*Well if we have someone who can push or drag this we can make it easier overall.* " 

He leans against the Truck as he chows on his food and looks to the fellow warrior, Fink. "*So whose army were you from before the SCP? You don't strike me as a sell-sword ...err....Gun? Sell-gun? Gun for hire..... What ever it is, I don't think you were mercenary.*" He offers his a slider. "*What's your story?*"

He then looks to the other one and smiles. "*And you boy? I can smell off you that you've taken a beating before too..... but I doubt you've ever killed. They just pull you off the streets?*

----------


## Esprit15

*"It's better to stay in character the whole time rather than just when you think you're being watched. Keeps you from being out of character when someone overhears."* James gives him a quizzical look at the question. *"What army? The Army. Of the nation you're currently living in. And you ain't getting **** beyond that. Lest you forget, we are not friends. My life isn't relevant to this."*

He looks at the trailer now that it's unlatched. *"If you pull that, Thomas and I can probably get the car moving."*

----------


## Plaids

Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother





> As he hears KuzmoÂs shouts, Rudolph turns around, even though James would rather forge ahead. It occurs to him that without his oversight things could get a little choppy. 
> 
> *ÂItÂs a car, not a wagon,Â* he hisses to the large man. *ÂResidents are going to find it strange if you canÂt talk like a human from this country or planet.Â* He takes a deep breath as he gets behind the other side of the car. *ÂHey Kali? Mind asking one of your boys to go get help? I think Kuz needs a hand back here. Also, hop in the driverÂs seat and put it in neutral, then just steer to keep us on the road.Â*


 I'm on it Rudolph.  Responding quickly Kali, the mother several times over jumps into action.  The truck is in neutral and for better or worse the ground is flat as can be. Wait a minute Kuz. All our precious treasures are in there. 

Taking further stock of the situation an eye swivels toward town and Thomas/5404. Kali speaks with a mildly oblivious and saccharine voice with just enough insistence to make it clear she is making an order. 
 Ooh Thomas dear. Please go ahead into town for some help. Kuz and Rudolph will take a will going at this rate. And take King with you as well and if he's feeling lazy just carry him in the carrier. Aunt Marianne/Maribel will follow as well. She can't help push given her bad back. 

Kali gestures to the empty passenger seat before pulling out a small cat carrier.
Kali nostalgically sighs as the town creeps closer.  I could get used to this. _I wish I could get used to this._  
*Spoiler: Cat carrier*
Show

----------


## Metastachydium

*Yeah, figured that much.* Cecily smiles back (and up) at Hank. This was one of her better ideas of late, sticking with Hank. She envies the big man, big time: exuding such an aura of utter not giving a ****, strong enough, in fact, to _partly_ rub over even at _her_ is quite the perk when one's Whatever they really are. She even skips some ten seconds worth of nervous drumming and manages to pick up an actual piece of trash. It's almost like she's barely functional!

----------


## WindStruck

*Pushing Your Truck*

With Daniel, James, and Kuzmo giving the truck a push, and Dr. Hagerty behind the wheel of the smoking contraption, you're making steady progress. It'll be some minutes until you start passing by some buildings and are in the village proper.


*Running Ahead*

Meanwhile, Thomas has run ahead at Dr. Hagerty's instruction. The road curves slightly. Up ahead past the first buildings, you see a stack of corn and pumpkins beginning to form in the middle of the village square. There's a small number of people, here, straightening the decorations up and arranging them just so. Doesn't seem they noticed you yet.

Alternatively, there's a number of what appears to be shops and businesses along the main road of this intersection. You might easily be able to find an auto mechanic shop or something of that nature.

*Spoiler: Ameraaaaaaa*
Show

I'll let you ultimately decide where King is. Still with the truck or are you being carried by Thomas?


*Community Service*

Benjamin and Cecily continue plodding onward. Benjamin has already filled up a bag, even going so far as to put some ugly dead weeds in with the garbage. His efforts are rewarded with another empty bag.

Cecily, as nervous and fidgety as always, sticks next to Hank like flies on cow dung. Speaking of which, watch your step! You almost stepped in some. Hank can't help but notice this. He's pretty quiet for the most part, but at some point he says, "Nice day out here, ain't it?"

There's not much talking amongst anyone, though. Even Tater knows better than to run his mouth about crazy conspiracies and experiments when his captors are so close and watching. Most others are pretty bummed out about this lame job, and perhaps would rather enjoy the sun and fresh air in peace.

The corn fields loom in the distance.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> *Pushing Your Truck*
> 
> With Daniel, James, and Kuzmo giving the truck a push, and Dr. Hagerty behind the wheel of the smoking contraption, you're making steady progress. It'll be some minutes until you start passing by some buildings and are in the village proper.
> 
> 
> *Running Ahead*
> 
> Meanwhile, Thomas has run ahead at Dr. Hagerty's instruction. The road curves slightly. Up ahead past the first buildings, you see a stack of corn and pumpkins beginning to form in the middle of the village square. There's a small number of people, here, straightening the decorations up and arranging them just so. Doesn't seem they noticed you yet.
> 
> ...


King is with Thomas. 

King thinks to himself. "Pathetic humans setting up decorations without even knowing your minds are about to be opened like a book. Silly silly humans. You shouldn't be celebrating Halloween. You should be celebrating king day. Which is every day."

----------


## JeenLeen

*At the car*

5404 doesn't really respond to Kuzco's statements.  At least verbally.  A look of fear, as he has flashbacks to several gruesome deaths.  

He questions if he should say more, but fear and self-justiciation prevail: probably best if the monster doesn't think it's safe to kill him, anyhow.  The Foundation staff would have been briefed.

*Toward Town*

Thomas feels uncomfortable as King speaks.  He agrees with Mr. Fink that, if they want this to succeed, best to stay in-character.   Also just not sure how to respond to a cat that seems to think of "king" more as title than name.

As he arrives near the town, he undoes the carrier and whispers, "If you stick close to me, nobody will probably question you being free.  I reckon you'd like being able to walk around with a bit more freedom.  See if anybody has useful or abnormal thoughts as they decorate?"

He then walks towards one of the people working on decorations and asks, "Hey, excuse me.  Our car broke down a bit down the road.  Is there a mechanic or tow truck working in town, or someone with a truck and chain that could help pull us into town while we try to fix it ourselves?"

Yeah, going to the shops is more direct, but this lets King more easily read a decorator's mind.  And Thomas is curious if they're act normal or not.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King nods as he walks with Thomas. He reads the mind of the closest town person. _let's see exactly what you are_

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler:  Ameraaaaaa*
Show

From the confines of your little carrier, you smugly begin to read the minds of those foolish, hapless humans who were doing stupid Halloween things!

But that's when you sense there is immediately a problem. _There were no minds to read!_

It's not a complete, empty void though. You almost feel like there _is_ something there, behind the meat puppets, pulling the strings. However, beyond the inkling of some other barely perceptible presence, you don't get anything, aside from Thomas's mind of course.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King has the information now. He proceeds the tap his paw against Thomas's leg. _we should head back as soon as possible.  I'd tell Thomas but people are watching.  I gotta inform the team if i want my milk and catnip._

----------


## WindStruck

> He then walks towards one of the people working on decorations and asks, "Hey, excuse me.  Our car broke down a bit down the road.  Is there a mechanic or tow truck working in town, or someone with a truck and chain that could help pull us into town while we try to fix it ourselves?"


The people seem to stiffen up briefly, as if Thomas takes them by complete surprise. They turn around curiously, but greet him with a smile all the same.

One of the people, a pretty average-looking man in overalls with a big nose replies, "Car broke down? That's a mighty shame. Yeah, we got a mechanic down yonder that way," he points north down the main road. "Hopefully we can get you fixed up and out of here before the evening. Where you headed anyway?" he asks.

----------


## Metastachydium

Cecily stumbles ever so slightly as she makes her way around the manure, muttering a subdued *****.* She manages to catch her balance, however, which gives her all the more time to begin pondering whether _actually_ stepping into the thing would have made her lucky and grossed out or just plain old grossed out. Unable to reach a satisfying conclusion despite thinking it over long and hard, she contents herself with offering Hank a nervous chuckle and a *Sure thing. Beats basement brooding.* Still, even with Hank close by and her mind preoccupied with contemplating fate and the human condition, that stupid cornfield somehow never ceases to be ominous.

----------


## JeenLeen

Thomas makes a note to talk to King privately once he can, e.g., probably after done talking to this man.




> One of the people, a pretty average-looking man in overalls with a big nose replies, "Car broke down? That's a mighty shame. Yeah, we got a mechanic down yonder that way," he points north down the main road. "Hopefully we can get you fixed up and out of here before the evening. Where you headed anyway?" he asks.


"My mom's moving to Arizona.  Hopefully better for her health.  My brother and I and some family friends are helping her out."  He looks towards the mechanic's.  "Thanks, man.  I appreciate it.  Does he have a tow truck, or should we push it into town?"  He pauses a moment before adding, "Happy Halloween!  Looks like y'all do it nice here.  If my brother and I were about ten years younger, I reckon we'd really enjoy seeing the party you're setting up."

----------


## WindStruck

> Thomas makes a note to talk to King privately once he can, e.g., probably after done talking to this man.
> 
> "My mom's moving to Arizona.  Hopefully better for her health.  My brother and I and some family friends are helping her out."  He looks towards the mechanic's.  "Thanks, man.  I appreciate it.  Does he have a tow truck, or should we push it into town?"  He pauses a moment before adding, "Happy Halloween!  Looks like y'all do it nice here.  If my brother and I were about ten years younger, I reckon we'd really enjoy seeing the party you're setting up."


The man nods along, thumbs underneath his overall straps.

"I reckon we could pull your car along. Would be a lot faster than trying to push it!" he chuffs a laugh, unaware that is what was happening even now as you two spoke.

He suddenly turns and yells, hands cupping his mouth. "*Hey Willis! Bring your truck over here! And some chain!*"

Turning back to Thomas, he nods with a twinkle in his eye, perhaps a regretful twinkle that belonged more to an elderly man than one his age. "Oh, it's a celebration we all look forward to every year. It's a sight to behold, I tell you. My name's Peter." He extends a large, rough hand forward for a handshake.

----------


## JeenLeen

"Michael.  Pleased ta meet ya, and thank you.  Say, in case the problem's bigger than we hope, any place we could stay for the night?  Like a bed n' breakfast type deal?"

He waits patiently for the tow.  If there's a moment where they are a bit isolated, he'll lean down to scratch King's ears so that King can whisper something.

----------


## WindStruck

"Nice meetin' you Michael," Peter says. Though he hesitates at the mention of staying the night. "Uh. Yeah! We have some places with a spare room or two. No, uh.. watsat? Bed in breakfasts? But, uh, you might want to - it'll be a busy night, tonight, y'know. With our little Halloween celebration and all. I'm sure you all got somewhere else you need to be?"

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 laughs a nervous chuckle, replying, "Oh, yeah.  Definitely better to hit the road.  Be a bit of a shame to miss this cool thing you all got, but we do need to head on if we can.  I was just thinking of what-ifs."

If the truck is ready, 5404 leads them to the car with King.

----------


## WindStruck

Yup. Soon enough you hear the rumbling of an old engine pulling up. It's a rather old and beat up looking truck. They drive down the road, turning the slight bend, and quickly they're backing up and attaching chains to your vehicle's front bumper.

For now, you're all together again.

----------


## Plaids

> Yup. Soon enough you hear the rumbling of an old engine pulling up. It's a rather old and beat up looking truck. They drive down the road, turning the slight bend, and quickly they're backing up and attaching chains to your vehicle's front bumper.
> 
> For now, you're all together again.


*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*


The help arrived promptly enough. They looked like they fit the profiles provided by the mission briefing. Farmer tans, hospitable nature, and worn durable utilitarian clothing. It made Dr. Hagerdy hope they wouldn't be a part of the problem later on. Though the nervous pacing and pawing probably indicated otherwise.

Kali Simmons begins talking with the townsfolk.

Oh thank you for the help. I'm glad my sister and my two babies found you out here. Tell me do you have anywhere to stay overnight? And I must meet the passionate people who did such a wonderful job at decorating the outskirts of your town.

It would be best to stay in town fully armed once the sun set. These missions always seemed to get deadly once the set and the corners of the world seemed to unfurl.
 We will also need to double back and get some of our luggage. Kuz, can you help me retrieve our luggage later?

----------


## WindStruck

The man towing your truck is a burly man with beady eyes, a pointy nose, and thinning blond hair. But he still has that trademark tan and utilitarian clothes like much of the people here.

"Name's Willis, ma'am. Seems you got yourself quite a smoker. What happened, you all forget to change the oil or sumthin?"

His answer isn't much different from Peter back near the town center: "I reckon we got quite a number of people with some spare rooms, but..."

He scratches his head. "Huh, you said you had a sister?" He sees the four other guys, but that's about it.

"Woah now, miss, who said anything about luggage? Leme get yer truck pulled into my shop, and I'll see about getting you on the road..."

----------


## MrAbdiel

Benjamin eyes the cornfield, as he works.  He has no instinct for omens; but it occurs to him he's never eaten corn fresh from the stalk.  It's better on the cob than out of a can; and off the stalk seems fresher than that.  Since prison food ain't much to brag about, he decides he'll try his luck.  So what if they have pesticides on 'em?  They still do at the store.  That's how they get them yellow; or so he's pretty sure he's heard.  Cunning as an ox, he begins to steer his trash pickin' trajectory closer and closer to the edge of the cornfield.  It's still quite a slog away; but patience is the cardinal virtue of the convict, and he keeps working at the most cornward edge of the group, trying to force the mass of prisoners and guards to equilibrate closer to compensate... and then straying just a little further to cause this response again.  In such a way, pearls are made; a layering of natural response to a persistent irritant.  Incremental adjustment towards a goal is mastery of the universe.

Of course, Benjamin's mind is not furnished with such justifications.  He is single minded in his scheme - inch by inch, ever cornward, dragging the group as much as is permitted.

----------


## Esprit15

*Yeah, that was my mistake,* James says, stepping up to greet the older gentleman. *Rudolph Ericson,* he continues, putting out a hand to the man and smiling. *I figured its last change was recent enough. Forgot to account for how civilian equipment aint made to be run all day.*

Regardless of whether the man shakes his hand, James tries to size the man up. Just how human were these inhabitants?
*Spoiler: Assessment*
Show

"Youre able to quickly size up an opponents combat capabilities. Choose a target you can accurately perceive and have the GM make a secret Insight check for you as a free action, opposed by the targets Deception check result.

If you win, the GM tells you the targets attack and defense bonuses relative to yours (lower, higher, or equal). With each additional degree of success, you learn one of the targets bonuses exactly.

If you lose the opposed roll, you dont find out anything. With more than one degree of failure, the GM may lie or otherwise exaggerate the targets bonuses."

*Spoiler*
Show

Id also like to just get a more general vibe of the guy. He seem shifty? Weirdly honest? Jamess Intuition is quite high for a regular human, so Id like to think hes sharper than most about anything off in mannerisms.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Esprit15*
Show

The guy's combat stats _seem_ pretty average.  Which means, below yours.

You don't notice anything particularly unusual about behavior as of yet. Only you do pick up the subtle hints that he'd rather get you out of town and on your way in earnest.

----------


## AvatarVecna

Brandon ceases his pushing as help arrives. Truthfully he wasn't exactly doing much to help in the first place - raw physical power was not his strong suit.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Kuzmo, who was not given a cover name to his knowledge, stops pushing the truck as resumes raiding the bag of sliders with glee. He was lost on what was going on and fully heartily decided to let them figure this out for now. He could always interject of he needed too.

----------


## Esprit15

With a nod, James looks to the man and then the town.* And yeah, wed like out sooner than later, but I think that will depend on whats up with the car. At latest wed like to be out by tomorrow afternoon, if only so we dont impose on you all.*

----------


## WindStruck

Willis nods to James aka "Rudolph". "Weeell. We'll see." With your vehicle securely latched to his truck, you're all set to go. "What do y'all want to do with that?" he asks, pointing at your u-haul trailer.

It probably wouldn't hurt to leave it on the side of the road, but with the other supplies you know are in there, maybe you could bring it into town too?

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 turns to the doctor and says, "Mom, I'd be happy to carry a package or two if you're nervous about leaving it behind.  I'd think it'd be safe around here to just leave it locked, but I know you get nervous sometimes."  He pauses.  "I guess, if the car isn't just needing some quick fix, someone would probably be willing to give us a lift back here to get the rest."

He supposes it's best not to say anything, even privately, that he wishes the Foundation had timed the incident better so it stranded them in town instead of down the street a ways.

----------


## hand ax ranger

The Large man grabs the trailer and shrugs. "*I'll start pulling it towards there, least this will be easier. You all go ahead and get the truck in town then maybe come back and tow it the rest of the way? I dunno either way I'm not leaving my stuff out here.* " He tries to hide the oddities of his voice as he starts pulling in that direction as if nothing was wrong. "*This is a nice [REDACTED] couch!*"

----------


## Esprit15

James nods to Kuzmo.* Its less likely to get mistaken for abandoned and raided.*

----------


## WindStruck

After it's decided that the large and burly Kuzmo the Great will pull the u-haul trailer himself, the rest of you either hop in your own vehicle as it's being towed, or otherwise you can trail behind without quite being in the town proper yet.

...

Willis the apparent mechanic of the little hamlet, lifts up the hood of your truck within his garage and soon curses under his breath. "Well kiss my pitute! It looks like your fuel systems blew. They sure don't make 'em like they used to."

The man scratches his scruffy face and says, "I don't reckon there's any way I can fix this. All these newfangled cars and all, they have their own little parts and systems now. It's just not what we're used to dealing with around here. Why I've been maintaining cars that are forty, fifty years old at least!"

Looking at you all with some concern he asks, "Well. If I can't fix it, someone else from outta town has got to. Y'all have a phone to call a cab? Or a tow truck?"

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 pats his pockets.  He might get a medkit as standard issue, but the SCP (wisely, he begrudgingly admits) forbids him telecommunications.
"Uh, I seem to have misplaced my phone."

Didn't they say this place had no connections to outside.  Maybe get some info on that.
"Do y'all have a landline we could use to reach a nearby city?  Urgh... I think I dozed off before the engine broke.  How far away is the next town?"

----------


## Esprit15

James pulls out his non-work phone and checks for service.* No bars,* he says, regardless of the actual signal strength. 
*Spoiler*
Show

As someone who regularly has driven through rural Oklahoma, theres a good chance hes not lying.  :Small Tongue: 

*Ill give it another shot in a few. Signal is a squirrelly bastard sometimes.* (Did James note any service towers on the trip in?)

----------


## hand ax ranger

Kuzmo headed down the road hauling this trailer. Between his strength and unnatural foot speed he had a respectable pace on it, and his disguise makes him appear as some sort of power-lifter (Which he was in fairness). As he gets closer and closer he opens his senses to figure what he can detect as he moves in. He particularly tries to smell the flesh of mankind here, excluding those he came here with. If the folks of this town were real....

*Spoiler: Senses and skills to consider*
Show


Smell
Tremor-sense
Tracking
Magic knowledge
A very minor bit of investigation

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King before they reach the hamlet while everyone was inside the truck speaks up 

"sheesh. Glad to be able to speak again. 
Anyways it seems like there's a predicament here. I was about to read some minds but it seems there was a little twist to this toen. None of the town members had minds! I'm serious! Nothing to read! However there was something.  I could only barely sense it. It seems like something is puppeting these meat puppets. Whatever it is I'd rather not have to deal with it. That's your jobs.

King bursts out laughing at the expense of the others who'd face this threat. Until he realises they are the only thing between him and it. 

He coughs and quickly adds "ahem. Good luck. Oh and remember that i am a very important pussycat and that it's your jobs to protect me.

----------


## JeenLeen

*In the car*




> "sheesh. Glad to be able to speak again. 
> Anyways it seems like there's a predicament here. I was about to read some minds but it seems there was a little twist to this toen. None of the town members had minds! I'm serious! Nothing to read! However there was something.  I could only barely sense it. It seems like something is puppeting these meat puppets. Whatever it is I'd rather not have to deal with it. That's your jobs.


"Like, even when the guy was helping us set up the tow, it just some autopilot or some _thing_ speaking through him?  Creepy."




> "ahem. Good luck. Oh and remember that i am a very important pussycat and that it's your jobs to protect me.


He's serious?  Well, he is right, at least for this SCP.  That basically _is_ his job on these missions.
"I'll protect you with my life, King."  A touch of morbid humor enters his voice.  "I've got more than nine, after all."
Humor's a defense mechanism, right?  He really hopes he doesn't have to die a lot this mission.  Or at all.

*Back at town*

5404 doesn't have much to say or do at the moment.  He eyes some of the villagers working on decorations, particularly with an eye to if any kids or elderly seem to be acting differently (or just present).

----------


## Esprit15

> King before they reach the hamlet while everyone was inside the truck speaks up 
> 
> "sheesh. Glad to be able to speak again. 
> Anyways it seems like there's a predicament here. I was about to read some minds but it seems there was a little twist to this toen. None of the town members had minds! I'm serious! Nothing to read! However there was something.  I could only barely sense it. It seems like something is puppeting these meat puppets. Whatever it is I'd rather not have to deal with it. That's your jobs.
> 
> King bursts out laughing at the expense of the others who'd face this threat. Until he realises they are the only thing between him and it. 
> 
> He coughs and quickly adds "ahem. Good luck. Oh and remember that i am a very important pussycat and that it's your jobs to protect me.


James nods.* Hm, strange. But I suppose that explains why the town can so uniformly reject people. Fingers are all part of the same hand.* He frowns, trying to figure out how to place this new information. It _does_ mean that social niceties with these folks is really just an act to keep whatever was living here convinced that they didnt know something was up. So that was something. But what does it want? Its not feeding on people, or it would simply kill folks who were too nosy rather than expel them. The whole thing clearly has something to do with the harvest festival though. Maybe whatever is here is an herbivore and it has the town feeding it the harvest? That would explain the expanding corn fields. Or maybe its making the corn into fuel. Could be an alien no, that doesnt answer Why do the people not have minds? 

He looks to the scientist.* Kali, what do you make of this?*

----------


## WindStruck

*OOC:* Feel free to continue your private conversation (now somewhat in the past) if you'd like.

Also! You can report stuff to SCP foundation by your little radios/phones. Kali and James are able to do that.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~




> Kuzmo headed down the road hauling this trailer. Between his strength and unnatural foot speed he had a respectable pace on it, and his disguise makes him appear as some sort of power-lifter (Which he was in fairness). As he gets closer and closer he opens his senses to figure what he can detect as he moves in. He particularly tries to smell the flesh of mankind here, excluding those he came here with. If the folks of this town were real....
> 
> *Spoiler: Senses and skills to consider*
> Show
> 
> 
> Smell
> Tremor-sense
> Tracking
> ...


You are finally into the little village proper, turning the small bend into the town square. Your senses don't pick out anything unusual ((thanks for all the reminders!)). It smells like dirt, corn, fresh air, the rustic scent of an old town. Nothing appears to be magical. Tremor sense hasn't picked up anything that you don't already see.

In the distance you see a group of kids playing with a ball. One of them bounces it to a little girl. She jumps to catch it but it springs up out of her fingers and keeps going behind her. She runs after the ball, chasing it out of sight to your left.




> 5404 pats his pockets.  He might get a medkit as standard issue, but the SCP (wisely, he begrudgingly admits) forbids him telecommunications.
> "Uh, I seem to have misplaced my phone."
> 
> Didn't they say this place had no connections to outside.  Maybe get some info on that.
> "Do y'all have a landline we could use to reach a nearby city?  Urgh... I think I dozed off before the engine broke.  How far away is the next town?"





> James pulls out his non-work phone and checks for service.* No bars,* he says, regardless of the actual signal strength. 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> As someone who regularly has driven through rural Oklahoma, theres a good chance hes not lying. 
> 
> *Ill give it another shot in a few. Signal is a squirrelly bastard sometimes.* (Did James note any service towers on the trip in?)


The man grunts. "Dang. We haven't had a working landline in weeks. Last I heard some government folk done screwed up, cut our line by accident. Keep saying they'll fix it, but they ain't done it yet. Not like we really needed it anyway," he says.

*Spoiler: Esprit and AvatarVecna*
Show

Insight:

The story about the landline being out of commission seems very believable. No tells to give anything away like they're lying, though given that you know the whole place is actually more than it seems, you never know.

What _does_ seem odd is the man's proud assertion that they never needed a landline.  So they never had any outside contact with the world?  What if there was a medical emergency?


Willis turns away from the vehicle, eying you all. "Huh. What are we gonna do..  I suppose.. could let you borrow one of our own trucks for a while, let you run into another town and get them to tow you...

Just then, a maroon, rubber ball bounces into the garage, a little girl chasing right behind it. She had honey-blonde hair with pig tails, and wore a blue dress of something that looked like denim and overalls, with a white blouse underneath. She was probably no more than 8 years old.

"Sorry, Mr. Willis!" she cries, before peering at you all curiously. "Oh! I didn't know we had out-of-towners! Howdy!" She smiles with a toothy grin.

*Spoiler: Ameraaaaaaaaa*
Show

Oddly enough, this girl definitely has a mind to read, unlike the other people. At first glance she is quite happy to see you all here, and curious, but still feeling a little timid and shy, and trying to hide it.


~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*MrAbdiel and Meta*

Benjamin tries to steer the group closer and closer to the cornfields. And the only way to do that is moving faster and faster down the road. At first his efforts are not noticed, and he nudges the entourage to move slightly faster. But then...

"Look at this bonehead," Hank mutters to Cecily, very briefly pointing at Benjamin before jabbing his trash picker in the ground at nothing in particular. "What in the hell is he trying to do? Win an Oscar?"

At about the same time, even the guards noticed Benjamin getting much too far ahead.

*"44529! Slow down and stay with the group!"* one of the guards commands.

The corn fields begin about 900 yards away now.

----------


## Esprit15

James nods.* Hm, damn. Gonna walk around, see if I can nail down some signal. Mike, wanna borrow Kalis phone and come see if we can get anything? Gotta stretch the legs after being crammed in that car all day anyways.* As the ball bounces into the building, James pauses. His eyes track the movement until it is stopped by its little owner. *Hello Miss. Almost lost your ball there!*

----------


## Metastachydium

Given that she's resolved to try and pretend that neither Benjamin, nor Tater (_especially_) Tater really exists or barring that, graces this little expedition with his presence, it takes a moment for Cecily to realize just who Hank's talking about. For the same reason, nonetheless, for once, she's not quite caught by surprise. She sighs, rubbing her bagside index finger against her bagside thumb irritably. *Asshat sure loves* she pauses to wince as the order's barked at the wayward thug, reflexively shifting closer to Hank. *the attention of the ****ing staff. I half expect him to pick a fight or somesuch.*

----------


## hand ax ranger

As the disguised monster wanders into town with the trailer in tow he will find a proper place to park it as he sits down and takes in the scene. He smells everything as it should be, form the simple farm town scents to the odor of mankind rolling through the place. 

He sees nothing out of the ordinary and sees small children playing off in the distance. He chuckles at their little ball game but stays put where he is. At best it would draw attention as if he was some [REDACTED] piece of [REDACTED] or something (especially as an out of towner), and at worst it might well be a trap if this place is as much illusion as he suspects it to be....

----------


## Plaids

> James nods.* ÂHm, strange. But I suppose that explains why the town can so uniformly reject people. Fingers are all part of the same hand.Â* He frowns, trying to figure out how to place this new information. It _does_ mean that social niceties with these folks is really just an act to keep whatever was living here convinced that they didnÂt know something was up. So that wasÂ something. But what does it want? ItÂs not feeding on people, or it would simply kill folks who were too nosy rather than expel them. The whole thing clearly has something to do with the harvest festival though. Maybe whatever is here is an herbivore and it has the town feeding it the harvest? That would explain the expanding corn fields. Or maybe itÂs making the corn into fuel. Could be an alienÂ no, that doesnÂt answer ÂWhy do the people not have minds?Â 
> 
> He looks to the scientist.* ÂKali, what do you make of this?Â*


*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

The doctor furrows her brows and purses her lips trying to contemplate an answer that would satisfy and inform the security chief. Scanning her surroundings to confirm the absence of townsfolk within earshot she gives her best estimates.
 I do agree that whatever is orchestrating the townsfolk is putting up a front. But I am glad it's been less aggressive towards interlopers and simply exiles them instead of bringing them harm. Could we perhaps appeal to some virtue this entity shares with us? 

Pointing towards the free-range SCPs warmly greeting a meat-puppet shaped like a young girl. Kali continues offering options.
 King is going to be a priority asset in this mission with his ability to detect mental and psychic presences. I wish we had two of him right now. I like your theory of whatever we are dealing with harvesting the crops to sustain and grow itself. This is one of the best locations on the planet to harvest calories inconspicuously. 

 We can head to the grain silos to see if our puppet master entity is there. At this point we need any information we can get. What I want to know is what importance their upcoming festival has. 

Festivals always required preparation and given how convincing the imposter town was it ought to have some sign of what the festival entailed. Addressing the townsfolk Kali Simmons begins inquiring about the festival with enough volume and enthusiasm to prompt anyone to respond.

 Oh, the decorations around town are simply fabulous. *Please tell me, what kind of shindig do you have around here?* If it's trick or treating my boys brought more than enough candy to hand out and if it's a demon warding Kuz and Thomas make a beautiful circle of salt.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> *OOC:* 
> 
> *Spoiler: Ameraaaaaaaaa*
> Show
> 
> Oddly enough, this girl definitely has a mind to read, unlike the other people. At first glance she is quite happy to see you all here, and curious, but still feeling a little timid and shy, and trying to hide it.


King begins meowing loudly to grab the attention of the group. _i have to tell them the new information.  This is crucialinformation!_

----------


## WindStruck

> Oh, the decorations around town are simply fabulous. *Please tell me, what kind of shindig do you have around here?* If it's trick or treating my boys brought more than enough candy to hand out and if it's a demon warding Kuz and Thomas make a beautiful circle of salt.


The girl simply smiles, and Willis answers with a chuckling snort, "It's our harvest festival, ma'am. It is by far the biggest event in our little town! None of that 'trick or treating' or what have you, and no demons either. Geeze lady you sure do have an imagination," he says, still chuckling.




> King begins meowing loudly to grab the attention of the group. _i have to tell them the new information.  This is crucialinformation!_


The little girl immediately notices the meowing cat.  "Awww, look how cute!!"  She approaches King to pet and cuddle him, and like most young children, she's a bit too rough and inconsiderate for it to feel nice.

*Spoiler: Ameraaaaaaaaaaaaaa*
Show

She thinks the stuff Kali said about demons sounds really cool (or scary!) and she reaaaaaaally thinks you are adorable.~


She asks, "Is this your cat?"

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King is quite uncomfortable with this child's idea of petting and cuddling. King doesn't want to scare the child with hissing because then the townfolk might want him stuck in that container because apparently a cat who doesn't like discomfort is a "wild beast" king remembers this 12 years before he saw the scp foundation took him from when he hissed at a 5 year old named billy or something like that. They god damned called animal control on him! The bastards! 

Anyways king tries to escape her grasp. He'd also meow desperately to get out but that probably wouldn't work.

----------


## Esprit15

James looks at King curiously. He _hates_ people normally, so what was he yowling for? The man chuckles though at the cat's squirming in the girl's grasp. *"Aw, are you scared of the stranger, King?"* he says in a definitely-a-little mocking tone to the cat, but also one that is common for pet talk. *"I think the little guy is a bit spooked by all the new smells out here. Might want to let him down before he starts clawing his way to freedom."*

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*


 King right here is my cat little youngling. Looks like he's missing his mama. 
Kali Simmons delivers King from his distress lifting him by his shoulders and bringing his face up to her tangle of hair. Humming loudly, she listens to King's warning before anxiously rubbing his face into James Fink's sideburns. She plans to disseminate the information to everyone else through secondary sources to mitigate the suspicious gestures.
*Spoiler: Holding cat image*
Show




She takes gives a brief to the SCPs on the mission as the children play and "Mr Willis" tinkers with the truck.
 The classification of the townsfolk has changed and so has the contours of our mission. The children have their own child minds independent of the entity but seem to not know the danger they are in. Keep an eye on how the adults interact with the children.  

SCPs #6356 Crystal Ball, and #5404 Mr. Immortal would likely understand the importance of the revelation given their stable rearing in human society. SCP #4500 King Lizard was an unknown. It was untested whether or not his affinity for empathizing with animals extended to similarly impulsive children.

----------


## WindStruck

> James looks at King curiously. He _hates_ people normally, so what was he yowling for? The man chuckles though at the cat's squirming in the girl's grasp. *"Aw, are you scared of the stranger, King?"* he says in a definitely-a-little mocking tone to the cat, but also one that is common for pet talk. *"I think the little guy is a bit spooked by all the new smells out here. Might want to let him down before he starts clawing his way to freedom."*


The girl nods apologetically and sets King down.

Willis says, "This here's Lily. Quite a little darling, ain't she?"

Looking at the girl with a kind smile he says, "Why don't you run along and play with your friends again, Lily? And leave these folks' poor cat alone!" he chuckles.




> King right here is my cat little youngling. Looks like he's missing his mama. 
> Kali Simmons delivers King from his distress lifting him by his shoulders and bringing his face up to her tangle of hair. Humming loudly, she listens to King's warning before anxiously rubbing his face into James Fink's sideburns. She plans to disseminate the information to everyone else through secondary sources to mitigate the suspicious gestures.


The information on who actually owns the cat is noted, but it's a bit presumptuous and risky to assume King would speak now and risk blowing your cover.

"Well like I said, I don't think there's much I can do.." Willis says. "Might take the work of a blacksmith to come close to fixing the hole in this thing, but there's still no telling if it would work..."

Lily seemed as if she was about to go, but turns around. "Oh, your car broke down? Well, if you are going to be stuck in town a while, I can show you around!"

The girl throws her ball clumsily over to her friends, who seem rather disappointed she isn't playing with them anymore.

"Now Lily-" the mechanic begins, before thinking better of what he was going to say. "Aw, what the heck."

----------


## AvatarVecna

In one of his daydreams Danny sees King's distress, but instead of wandering off to save the cat from the little girl, he looks at the guy who was proud of their lack of landline. *"Really? Seems a touch inconvenient. I mean I kinda see the appeal of living out away from it all-"* he gestures broadly in the direction of a nearby big city, *"-but I'd at least wanna call my grandma now and then,"* he says with a chuckle. *"Or emergency line. Actually..."* he peers back to the town. *"To tell the truth I woulda expected a sheriff or somethin' to come pokin' around by now...just making sure we're not gonna cause trouble or something. Maybe I've just seen too many movies."* He chuckles again, shaking his head.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> *"44529! Slow down and stay with the group!"* one of the guards commands.
> 
> The corn fields begin about 900 yards away now.


"Hey, boss, okay, okay; I'm just runnin' out of trash here, okay?"  He yields to the command a little - backing up some and making a small show of looking around with a helpless flap of the arms to indicate his inability to locate much work to be done, here.  "We're makin' good ground, is all.  I like makin' a difference in the world.  C'mon, didn't you ever want to do something that mattered? You know, before givin' up and all?"

----------


## Metastachydium

*I kind of prefer not being shot dead.* Cecily mutters morosely under her breath, her voice low enough that she's not sure _Hank_ can hear her, let alone Benjamin or their handlers.

----------


## hand ax ranger

After looking around and assuming the trailer to be safe here he sets it down, outs something under the tire to keep it from rolling away, then starts wandering towards the rest of the group.

"*Hmm? A tour! That sounds like a lot of fun.*" The large lizard disguised as man says, a warm smile on his face. It seemed despite his barbaric, man-eating tendencies he was good around kids. Sort of like an older brother, if not an outright parent. "*How about I find where our truck is and take this trailer over there, then I can get my adventure bag and you can show us all around?*"

He points to the trailer he dragged in and chuckles. "*When the truck broke down we almost left it behind..... so I had to go back for it. Didn't want to lose our very nice couch after all.*"

----------


## JeenLeen

Taking a lead from the faces on Dr. Kali and Task Force Leader, 5404 says, "A tour sounds nice.  We could see if we reception to call a tow while we walk around."

----------


## Esprit15

James nods and smiles to the kid. *"I'd love a tour of your little town, miss."* Seems not _all_ of the locals were unfriendly. Though if they were all being controlled by something else... why was she offering at all? Unless... 

King _did_ start acting weird when she arrived, too. Maybe she's a regular human? All the more reason to learn about what she knows.

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

 A tour would be lovely and would be a great opportunity to give me some inspiration. 
She pulls out a notepad and pencil prepared to take notes of anything irregular in town.

----------


## WindStruck

> In one of his daydreams Danny sees King's distress, but instead of wandering off to save the cat from the little girl, he looks at the guy who was proud of their lack of landline. *"Really? Seems a touch inconvenient. I mean I kinda see the appeal of living out away from it all-"* he gestures broadly in the direction of a nearby big city, *"-but I'd at least wanna call my grandma now and then,"* he says with a chuckle. *"Or emergency line. Actually..."* he peers back to the town. *"To tell the truth I woulda expected a sheriff or somethin' to come pokin' around by now...just making sure we're not gonna cause trouble or something. Maybe I've just seen too many movies."* He chuckles again, shaking his head.


In an alternate reality, the man nods and says, "Oh, we don't have a need of a sheriff. We all have a way of protecting ourselves, and watching our backs. And we have a doctor in case of emergencies too," he explains.

Also, in another vision, the little girl is giving King a belly rub and giggling.

In yet another alternate reality, Dr. Hagerty is blabbing away about the mission, not realizing the townsfolk are still within earshot, and drawing strange and confused stares.


*A Tour of Blumber*

The girl skips about. It takes something like a power-walking speed to keep up with her. She prattles on, "..and this is where Mr. Henson, our barber lives. He also cuts hair here. I've never had my hair cut though, I just grow it and Ma says it's prettier that way and we brush it every night. And this here is Mr. and Mrs. Paul's. They've got a lot of this land over here," Lily says as the main road tapers out into gravel, and pasture, fences, and corn fields.

It appears to be a homestead here. There's some grazing animals, and pigs and chickens, and a large barn, and yes, a grain silo.

"... pigs are actually really nice. Most people like to think they are dirty animals but Mr. and Mrs. Paul's pigs are cleaner than the dogs and cats! Did you folks ever see a pig before? What animals do you have where you're all from?" she asks.


*Highway to Hell*

"Running out of trash? You missed one!" Tater says mockingly, as he jabs at what looks like an old, dirty receipt and holds it up. For some reason the man is giggling, but it sounds more like cackling really, ever so eager to rub the triviality in Benjamin's face.

But the guard _really_ doesn't like what Benjamin said about 'giving up'. He angrily approaches. *"Shut up! You hear me scum bag?! Shut up! Open your goddamn mouth again, and you'll be drinking through a straw!"*

His gun is pointed vaguely in Benjamin's direction, probably not intent on actually _shooting_ it, but who knows? Maybe he'll just bludgeon you to death with it instead. It still does nothing good for the nerves of the twitchy.

*"Do you mean eating through a straw?"* one of the other guards asks. He's clearly in much better humor.

The first scowls and shoulders past him.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> *A Tour of Blumber*
> 
> The girl skips about. It takes something like a power-walking speed to keep up with her. She prattles on, "..and this is where Mr. Henson, our barber lives. He also cuts hair here. I've never had my hair cut though, I just grow it and Ma says it's prettier that way and we brush it every night. And this here is Mr. and Mrs. Paul's. They've got a lot of this land over here," Lily says as the main road tapers out into gravel, and pasture, fences, and corn fields.
> 
> It appears to be a homestead here. There's some grazing animals, and pigs and chickens, and a large barn, and yes, a grain silo.
> 
> "... pigs are actually really nice. Most people like to think they are dirty animals but Mr. and Mrs. Paul's pigs are cleaner than the dogs and cats! Did you folks ever see a pig before? What animals do you have where you're all from?" she asks.


Kuzmo went to collect his bag from a box in the truck, making sure it was all there, then rushes back out to join the group.

Thankfully, power-walking was his default setting. As the little girl led them all around and told them about everything he nods and smiles, not holding onto any of it but happy to let the child enthusiastically tell them about her little world. 

Once at the homestead Kuzmo would look around at all the animals and the bucolic setting and grin. It, in it's own little way, reminded him of the a farming village he and his people had revived from destruction on the edge of the crying rivers. It was his home back where he came from, and had gone from a meek village to a proper city state all it's own: It was there he was God-King, and his heart felt heavy as he felt homesick.

But for now he wanders over to the pigs and motions them over for head-pats, a show of his natural affinity for animals. "*Heh, these pigs are cleaner than I am sometimes! I had pigs back home where i was from..... Pigs, cows, chicken, horses.... Also two lazy crocodiles and a rambunctious hyena.*" He thinks, realizing that might sound strange. "*I...uh.... lived one a big farm. The Hyena was a family pet gotten when my uncle went to that far place with the lions and stuff.*"

Nailed it!

----------


## WindStruck

> But for now he wanders over to the pigs and motions them over for head-pats, a show of his natural affinity for animals. "*Heh, these pigs are cleaner than I am sometimes! I had pigs back home where i was from..... Pigs, cows, chicken, horses.... Also two lazy crocodiles and a rambunctious hyena.*" He thinks, realizing that might sound strange. "*I...uh.... lived one a big farm. The Hyena was a family pet gotten when my uncle went to that far place with the lions and stuff.*"


"Oh, a hyena!!" the little girl exclaims.

...

"What's that?"

----------


## Metastachydium

And the resident twitchy one _does_ twitch! And gasp. And try to slide behind Hank posthaste, spilling some of her own garbage back onto the dirt, but ultimately failing to accidentally slam into the man or impale hersef on her own trashpicker. This is really not her day. Which is to say, a lot more not her day than most days that are not her day, meaning most days in general. 

All red and unsure who to apologize to, she begins to clean up after herself almost as fast as she's made the mess in the first place. It _does_ beat the improvised sepukku, after all.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Benjamin's  _stupid_, but he's not an _idiot._  He knows sass can't deflect bullets, and doesn't give the guard (who he will later remind everyone was wildly overreacting) a reason to escalate.  He just gives another open palmed gesture of calm submission, and returns to his task, no longer pushing the group ahead... right now.

Tater's jab, perhaps fortunately, goes unremarked.  Not because Benjamin is forbidden to remark; but because keeping one's cool at the business end of a submachine gun has a way of narrowing one's focus.

----------


## JeenLeen

The girl certainly seems more like a normal human.  5404 feels homesick for his little sister.  Been two years in the SCP's holding... dang, she'd be almost done with high school now.

Well, if she (or it) is feeling talkative, best to take advantage:
"What do you and the other kids do during the festival tonight?  How was it last year?"

----------


## WindStruck

> The girl certainly seems more like a normal human.  5404 feels homesick for his little sister.  Been two years in the SCP's holding... dang, she'd be almost done with high school now.
> 
> Well, if she (or it) is feeling talkative, best to take advantage:
> "What do you and the other kids do during the festival tonight?  How was it last year?"


"Oh, it's so fun!" the girl says. "We get to have a nice big meal with everyone, and desserts, and we all join hands and dance and sing around a fire! You should see when the big corn man gets lit up! He makes a lot of popcorn!"

"Hm.. last year...?" she says.

"Um.. yeah, I guess we did that."

*Spoiler: Ameraaaaaaaaaaa*
Show

Lily actually isn't entirely sure what happened last year... briefly troubling and confusing before she simply brushes that notion aside.

----------


## Esprit15

*Well with our car broken down, maybe well get to see this years,* James says. *If you dont mind me asking, what do your parents do around here?*

----------


## AvatarVecna

> "Oh, it's so fun!" the girl says. "We get to have a nice big meal with everyone, and desserts, and we all join hands and dance and sing around a fire! You should see when the big corn man gets lit up! He makes a lot of popcorn!"
> 
> "Hm.. last year...?" she says.
> 
> "Um.. yeah, I guess we did that."
> 
> *Spoiler: Ameraaaaaaaaaaa*
> Show
> 
> Lily actually isn't entirely sure what happened last year... briefly troubling and confusing before she simply brushes that notion aside.


*"Sounds pretty fun,"* Danny replies, nodding along. He keeps a friendly smile on his face while he glances around the town, taking in everything he can without looking too nosy.

----------


## WindStruck

> *Well with our car broken down, maybe well get to see this years,* James says. *If you dont mind me asking, what do your parents do around here?*


"Oh, my pa helps work one of the fields for Mr. Sanderson. He can fix just about anything too! And my ma, well, she stays at home most of the time..  oh.. Oh, I should head back to help her now! Do y'all want to come meet my folks?"

----------


## hand ax ranger

Kuzmo was about to explain what a hyena was but then the subject changed and he shrugs, petting the pigs and listening in on the discussion.

He though it peculiar the girl could not remember last years events but shrugs it off as he was sure one of the others were already on that oddity. Once the girl offers to introduced her family he nods.

"*Sure why not! Might as well introduce ourselves to more of the fine folk here!*" He then follows the girl with little concern.

----------


## Plaids

> Kuzmo was about to explain what a hyena was but then the subject changed and he shrugs, petting the pigs and listening in on the discussion.
> 
> He though it peculiar the girl could not remember last years events but shrugs it off as he was sure one of the others were already on that oddity. Once the girl offers to introduced her family he nods.
> 
> "*Sure why not! Might as well introduce ourselves to more of the fine folk here!*" He then follows the girl with little concern.


Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother

Everyone was getting along and building trust with one another over shared experiences. Things couldn't be going much better at the moment. But this ritual and the "corn man". This didn't feel right much like the time father had disappeared and the home had sublimated away into wilderness.

But Maribel was right it was unwise to leave the town's main product unscrutinised. Given the girls mention of food and the town's corn.
Kali Simmons addresses the group after conversing with the girl.
 I'll catch up with you soon. I just need to take a few small samples. Have to make sure there aren't any unusual microbes or fertilizers leeching into the drinking water. I'll be short range radio communication if I need help. Just make sure you don't go underground or get into a faraday cage. 

Dr. Hagerty soon begins carefully uncorking small vials with gloved hands and tuning her lenses. Carefully so as to not contaminate any of corn plant and soil sample. Thankfully no one in the group was reckless enough to eat the corn in the SCP zone. 

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+8)[*26*] Rolling to investigate the soil and corn with +4 from INT and +4 from biology knowledge. I don't know how long this would take and how it would go with only simply tools and not expensive lab equipment. If it takes too long, it can be done later.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King is hungry. He wishhs he can find a rat soon. For now he'll just try and read the mind of other kids. If they have a mind to read then more information will be acquired. Which is good. If not then he'd still know if the little girl is special or not. 

Afterwards king will report back and ask for food.

----------


## Esprit15

*Wed love to meet your parents.*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: AvatarVecna*
Show

Not sure where you are at. Just feel free to insert yourself at one of these scenes, or perhaps even wander off to do your own thing. I don't know.


*A Tour of Blumber*

The group of you follow the girl as she skips her way down the lane. You pass by buildings you already walked by. As you approach the town square, you notice there's a group of more people now with a truck full of straw and corn and pumpkins.

"Oh look, they're still setting it up!" Lily says excitedly. The other villagers nod, smile, and/or wave to you all.

*Spoiler: Ameraaaaaaaaaa*
Show

All the people you passed, as well as the other children, don't seem to have any detectable minds either. So far it's only this girl.


Then you pass some more buildings: a general store, a leather worker/tanner, a restaurant of some kind called _The Tin Lizzie_, a gunsmith, and some other homes. The end of this side of the main street is coming up.. in the distance you can see more pastures and fields, before it's corn, corn, and more corn. But before you quite get to that end, you arrive at a quaint two story house with a pointed roof. It was blue with white-painted trim and white porch railings and supports.

"Ma! Pa! I brought some guests!" Lily calls out as she runs inside.

"Your dad went out to help with the festival, sweetie. Who did you bring here?" A woman steps out, in an old-fashioned dress with her hair tied up in a bun. She also wears an apron which is covered in a dusting of flour and some stains. She looks at each one of you.

"Howdy y'all. I'm Emma Becket. What brings you here? Aside from my daughter, of course," she says with a slight smile.


*Fields Tests*

Dr. Hagerty makes some discreet tests. She can make a few simple chemical tests of the corn kernels and the soil, but nothing conclusive seems to show up. Admittedly, her ability to test for exotic compositions and abnormal properties is severely limited.

Dr. Hagerty opts to collect further samples, but leaves them untouched, to later be thoroughly analyzed in the SCP labs. It's as she is trying to collect a water sample that she runs into a slight problem:

Dr. Hagerty operates an old pump and fills one small vial with water. She tests its PH, among other things. However, while she's in the middle of doing this, and before she can get another sample to take back to the SCP labs, a voice says, "_Excuse me, miss. Who are you, and what are you doing on my property?_"

He's a much older, balding, bespectacled man in a simple, utilitarian suit. He is clutching an upright pitchfork with one hand and looking at you very suspiciously.

As if to emphasize the man's creepiness, a nearby flock of birds takes flight from the fields, either scared off by something or perhaps one got the idea to go somewhere else and the rest followed.


*Highway to Hell*

It's midday.

After that incident, you all continue walking along, picking trash for some time. It's dull and slow going. There's a few idle complaints here and there. Chris thinks this is the biggest waste of time and would rather just be staring at the wall in his cell again. Marianne complains that her feet hurt.

The corn fields are about 400 yards away now. Suddenly, there's a rustling and slight whooshing sound in the distance. From your vantage point, and the dullness of _absolutely nothing else going on_, you all notice many birds flying out of the corn fields all at once. There's a great many flocks of them, and they seem to scatter in all directions. The one common thing about this strange phenomenon is that they all seem to by flying _away_ from where you are going.

----------


## Esprit15

*Rudolph Ericson,* James says with a smile and outstretched hand to the woman. *We broke down just outside of town, kinda stuck here until we can figure out what to do to get on our way. Your daughter was just showing us around. Its a nice place, reminds me of Glenville, where I grew up. Cept without the lake.*

----------


## JeenLeen

"Michael Simmons, pleased ta meetcha.  Folk here seem real pleasant and nice, from the little I've seen.  Even towed our car to the shop and gave it a courtesy lookover.  You're daughter's been really nice to show us around town."

He pauses.  "Looks like a big festival tonight.  Seems a shame to miss it and all.  Anybody work out of town and have to miss it?  Seems like that'd be a shame.  Was last year's as fancy as this year's?"

----------


## Metastachydium

Startled, Cecily winces again. This would've looked a lot less ominous were it not for those stupid "or something" comments earlier. As is, she and all her trembly, fidgety extremities have a none too rosy-good feeling about all this, so much so that for a few lengthy seconds, she freezes up where she is. It takes some deep breaths for her to snap out of it; or, well, rather that and, more importantly, a _largely_ unrelated, but equally (if not more) concerning thought. Birds are birds and _guns_ are freaking _guns_. And the guards have a lot of the latter on them, and they look a fair bit readier to remind her of that than she'd like. 

And so, she marches on, bravely surveying her surroundings for a safe back to hide behind. Hank's kind of there, of course, but she'd feel kind of bad if he were eaten by the Children of the Corn or something. But then again, she'd feel _absolutely_ miserable about getting Wait. Do the Children of the Corn even eat people? Anyhow, about what they do. To people. Like her. In horror movies, which this road trip totally isn't. Right? _Right?_

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*




> [SPOILER=AvatarVecna]]
> Dr. Hagerty operates an old pump and fills one small vial with water. She tests its PH, among other things. However, while she's in the middle of doing this, and before she can get another sample to take back to the SCP labs, a voice says, "_Excuse me, miss. Who are you, and what are you doing on my property?_"
> 
> He's a much older, balding, bespectacled man in a simple, utilitarian suit. He is clutching an upright pitchfork with one hand and looking at you very suspiciously.
> 
> As if to emphasize the man's creepiness, a nearby flock of birds takes flight from the fields, either scared off by something or perhaps one got the idea to go somewhere else and the rest followed.


Drat, peeling off the group to satisfy a personal curiosity, rookie mistake. The town was just too unassuming and friendly like home had been. Luckily things were tame right now and no one took notice of Maribel. Hardly anyone ever did. 

Dr. Hagerty provides a simple lie to excuse her actions while she eyes an exit.
 Oh hello there, I didn't notice you. I'm just taking some water samples to check for nitrate poisoning. I used to be county fish and wildlife inspector, so it's become a habit to check for me to look at the water. I've seen too many blue skinned babies while on the job. 

I'm sorry if I've interrupted anything. But I have to get back to the town square. Lily invited me and my family to meet her family.  
Kali Simmons begins tentatively walking back down the road after her party while keeping an eye on "Mr. American Gothic".

----------


## WindStruck

*Plaids*




> Dr. Hagerty provides a simple lie to excuse her actions while she eyes an exit.
>  Oh hello there, I didn't notice you. I'm just taking some water samples to check for nitrate poisoning. I used to be county fish and wildlife inspector, so it's become a habit to check for me to look at the water. I've seen too many blue skinned babies while on the job. 
> 
> I'm sorry if I've interrupted anything. But I have to get back to the town square. Lily invited me and my family to meet her family.  
> Kali Simmons begins tentatively walking back down the road after her party while keeping an eye on "Mr. American Gothic".


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

As a matter of fact, I was thinking the people that lived here were going to be very similar to the American Gothic portrait.   :Small Big Grin: 


The man continues to eye you suspiciously, but he eventually nods. Your story seems.. plausible.

"Lily, eh? She lives the opposite side of main street, in the blue house," he says, pointing thataway.  You're free to go.


*The Becket Home*




> *Rudolph Ericson,* James says with a smile and outstretched hand to the woman. *We broke down just outside of town, kinda stuck here until we can figure out what to do to get on our way. Your daughter was just showing us around. Its a nice place, reminds me of Glenville, where I grew up. Cept without the lake.*





> "Michael Simmons, pleased ta meetcha.  Folk here seem real pleasant and nice, from the little I've seen.  Even towed our car to the shop and gave it a courtesy lookover.  You're daughter's been really nice to show us around town."
> 
> He pauses.  "Looks like a big festival tonight.  Seems a shame to miss it and all.  Anybody work out of town and have to miss it?  Seems like that'd be a shame.  Was last year's as fancy as this year's?"


"Well, nice to meet you Rudolph, and Michael. It's a shame about your car. You oughta see if you can get that fixed. Hopefully sooner rather than later."

"Michael" seems to have a lot of questions though. The woman pauses. "Oh, no, no one misses the festival. I wouldn't call it fancy. It's should be about the same as last year."

Lily exclaims, "I can't wait!" hopping up and down excitedly.

"Why don't y'all come on in? We just had some light lunch, and I could get you some. Afraid I'll be quite busy cooking otherwise."

The house inside is cozy. Perhaps a little cramped for Kuzmo. Emma leads you to a sitting room near the front entrance. The kitchen is just the next room over.

Everything looks pretty old-fashioned. Fading wallpapers, wooden floors with rugs, shutters on the windows. Old furniture, like stuffed sofas and armchairs, old portraits on the walls, really outdated looking bulbs.. and a mini grand piano sits in the corner of the room.

Rather than hanging out with you, Lily skips off into the kitchen with her mother. You distinctly hear her talking about how cute the black cat is.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King whispers while lily and her mom are in the kitchen far away enough that he won'tbe heard "hey. While checking on the other kids they also had no minds to read. Somethingi special about lily. Maybe she'sthis years sacrifice. Or causing this somehow."

----------


## JeenLeen

> King whispers while lily and her mom are in the kitchen far away enough that he won'tbe heard "hey. While checking on the other kids they also had no minds to read. Somethingi special about lily. Maybe she'sthis years sacrifice. Or causing this somehow."


5404 doesn't say anything, but he looks noticeably alarmed by the news.  King can likely sense a rapid swapping between an impulse to protect or save Lily, fear that she'll turn out to be a monster, or fear that she'll end up locked up by the SCP Foundation.   

After a moment, he whispers, "She thinks she was here last year, but seemed to not remember it."

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> 5404 doesn't say anything, but he looks noticeably alarmed by the news.  King can likely sense a rapid swapping between an impulse to protect or save Lily, fear that she'll turn out to be a monster, or fear that she'll end up locked up by the SCP Foundation.   
> 
> After a moment, he whispers, "She thinks she was here last year, but seemed to not remember it."


[COLOR="#008000"]"indeed. She couldn't remember a thing about that night." /COLOR]

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

After waving farewell Dr. Hagerty power walks from the farmhouse hoping to put some distance between herself and the dour farmer.
Dr. Hagerty follows the man's directions towards Lily's residence hoping to reunite to quickly reunite with her party. _Though it was interesting that he knew the child's residence. Perhaps she was the daughter of the mayor or commodity exchange director._

----------


## MrAbdiel

Benjamin watches the startled birds zipping away from the direction of their advance.    Then he looks back to the guards, to discern if they are having some disproportionate reaction. But lacking that, Benjamin is blessed with a failure of imagination; which is a genuine virtue in a world such as he occupies.  The offender is _probably_ a dog, or something similarly mundane.  And for now, that _probably_ is self assurance enough.  He doesn't even mind being first in line to approach... once the group is prodded along by the guards, of course.

----------


## hand ax ranger

With the house mot being made for such tall, burly men Kuzmo makes his way over to the sitting room, though not before getting a good look at Emma. As he sat he thought about how she might look without the grime and homely clothes...... if any. "*Mhmmm I does smell like it's going to be great! heh then again you don't get to be like me without loving food in general.*"

It was his nature to be lecherous, but the SCP locking him up and starving him of his more metaphorical hunger. He tried to focus on the mission, on how it was little Lily's mother and she was probably claimed by another (thought that last one didn't really help much) but ends up staring at the paintings as he fights animal instinct to conquer and claim.

"*Yes, the festival... how exciting.*"

----------


## Esprit15

James says thank you and takes a seat with the others. 

*"I was wondering if that's why you acted weird around her,"* James whispers back with a frown. *"What about her mom? Just as empty as everyone else?"* If Lily was controlling anything, King would likely have been able to detect those thoughts, so the latter's probably out of the question.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> James says thank you and takes a seat with the others. 
> 
> *"I was wondering if that's why you acted weird around her,"* James whispers back with a frown. *"What about her mom? Just as empty as everyone else?"* If Lily was controlling anything, King would likely have been able to detect those thoughts, so the latter's probably out of the question.


yes. Just as empty as everyone else.

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 is worried about it being his fault for a child winding up in Foundation custody, but that's better than an innocent being hurt. 

Looking at the Task Force Leader, he whispers with an assertiveness he rarely gives and a straight-forwardness he's picked up from some of the missions he's been on. 
"If we have to withdraw, my recommendation is we take the girl for her own protection.  It was mentioned someone, an out-of-towner, vanished one year after moving here.  Lily was here last year, it seems, but... I know it's not my place, but I'd feel bad leaving her to potential risk."
No reason to waste breath and rare time of privacy noting the idea that Lily might be the SCP; he's sure the Foundation staff already figured that.

----------


## WindStruck

*The Becket Home*

Mrs. Becket suddenly arrives from the kitchen with a plate of quartered up sandwiches. "Here you go. Sorry, it's not much, and about all the time I can afford.. we were planning a nice dinner tonight.

Lily also came in, closely following her mother. "Oh, maybe they can stay for dinner! Can they, Ma? Pleeeeaase?"

"Oh, I don't know, dear. There's.. quite a number of people already..."

And at that point is when Dr. Hagerty knocks on the front door, making it a total of 5 guests, plus a cat.

Emma Becket opens the front door and sighs. "Oh hello. You're with them too, aren't you?" She forces a smile. "Well, come on in. The more the merrier." Though she looks a bit more stressed and worried than cheerful.


*Highway to Hell*

The disturbance of birds seems to be noticed by the SCP staff as well. Subtly, one of them radios in to command.

*Spoiler: MrAbdiel*
Show

You think you hear something like,  "control ... bravo ... anomaly ... commencing ... noon ... wildlife ...."


Despite that, however, the guards don't make any commands to any of their charges, and they continue on as if nothing had happened.

----------


## AvatarVecna

Danny had wandered around town looking for a church. He figured there had to be one, and maybe they would be more friendly to strangers wandering around than the rest of the town would be (or at least, they would pretend to be more friendly, as part of whatever the trick of this place was).

----------


## Esprit15

*Hey Kali,* James says politely to the doctor. He notes Mrs. Beckets discomfort and stands. *Dont worry Maam, well be out in just a few. Just couldnt refuse your daughter showing us around, and wanted to make sure she got home safe.

Kali, you manage to get any reception to call a tow company?*

----------


## Plaids

> *Hey Kali,* James says politely to the doctor. He notes Mrs. Beckets discomfort and stands. *Dont worry Maam, well be out in just a few. Just couldnt refuse your daughter showing us around, and wanted to make sure she got home safe.
> 
> Kali, you manage to get any reception to call a tow company?*


*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

Responding performatively Kali Simmons responds before walking closer.
 * I tried but no dice. I might need you or Kuz to stand on a roof to get a signal out here.*  

Responding discreetly Dr. Hagerty discloses her work.
 I was gathering well water and local corn samples. I was interrupted by a local before I could gleam anything. Hopefully it was an unlucky break and not the "entity" defending itself. *I'll see if we have a signal here.*  

Kali Simmons checks her phone seeing if a signal can be found in the living room.

----------


## WindStruck

*Snooping Around the Church*

It wasn't very difficult looking around the village. Considering it was all pretty much on one road, Daniel walks along the road - more or less with the others and keeping his eyes peeled - until he discreetly stops in front of an old church which was near the village square

The church wasn't a very big building. It had its own little courtyard, surrounded by a low wrought-iron fence and the telltale bell and steeple. Stepping inside, there were rows of pews on either side, and a pulpit at the back of the room, down the middle row. It could maybe fit 100 people if they were packed quite tightly. It felt a little dark inside, despite the plain windows on the flanking walls. There was a small door at the back of the room.

Everything looked old here and the floorboards squeaked occasionally. The church wasn't in total disrepair, but it wasn't exactly well-maintained either, it seemed. For now, everything is silent, except for your movements, and there doesn't seem to be a soul here.


*The Backet Home*

Mrs. Becket smiles weakly. "Of course. That's very thoughtful of you, Rudolph. Hmm.." she says, tilting her head slightly to the side. "Is she your mother? I don't think I see much family resemblance amongst you all..." She looks at you all over again, especially noting a stark difference in appearance between Kuzmo and the others.

"Hey Ma, what do they mean about signals and reception?" Lily asks.

"It's.. new technology the city folk have.." the mother says.

"But what is it?" she says, eying your phones curiously.

----------


## Esprit15

*Nah, Kuz and I are just friends. Brandon and Michael are hers. Michael and I met while deployed in Germany, but the punk decided to get discharged,* James says with a teasing grin. 

The teasing grin softens to a smile as the girl asks her question. He didnt want to possibly agitate the entity, but it would also be rude to dismiss the girl entirely. *Its a little box that lets you talk to people very far away. Like a cup and string, but without the string. But if there are too many big things in the way, then it wont work.*

----------


## Metastachydium

Cecily tilts her head to a side but she can't make out for the life of her what the guards are mumbling into their stupid little radios. She can tell, on the other hand that they Kind of don't look like they are gonna run for their dear lives just yet? They _totally_ wouldn't think twice if there were any real danger here. She looses a sigh of relief and she doesn't even really wince upon realizing it came out a bit louder than she intended; the result's more like the weird flower child of a twitch and a light shudder.

Chris is right, it'd seem. This is a colossal waste of time, and she finds that oddly reassuring. All she needs to do is soldier through it and then she can get back to rotting in the relative safety of her cell. The prospect makes her gait _almost_ energetic.

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 notes that the parents seem to be aware of cell phones, but the girl isn't.  So he probably isn't the cause of the SCP.  That's good, even if it's worrisome that it makes it harder to justify not trying to protect her.

Sandwiches probably aren't poison, but he's the best to try.  With a "Thank you, ma'am," he tries the food she brought out.

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

Seeing 4504 reaching for a sandwich Dr. Hagerty restrains herself from grabbing one as well. It was often best to not eat the food offered in a mission site. Luckily "Mr. Immortal" was the best candidate to sample the offering. And if a malignant effect surpassed his abilities a haymaker from James and quick scalpel work could bring back to form. The only thing to worry about would be the stains left behind.

To add further credence to the guise Dr. Hagerty elaborates on the story. Wary of the reaction from Lily or her mother. Probing for any indication of disgust or taboo sentiment. SCP incidents often accrued cults followers appropriating an anomaly unknowingly or knowingly to validate their beliefs.

Kali Simmons smiles warmly while reminiscing.
 Don't worry you aren't the first to not see the resemblance. They both take after their fathers who are both quite different from one another. But they both loved both my babies just the same. Coming to every football game and graduation.

----------


## WindStruck

*The Becket Home*

Mrs. Becket nods to "Rudolph" though some confusion crosses her face as she counts the people in the room again. "Mm.. So there's one more then. Brandon?"

Indeed he had stopped to check out a church (but might be arriving soon?).

Lily almost reaches out for the phone but stops herself. "Oh.." she says, rather glumly, still obviously lacking comprehension. "But it's not working now, right? You need to stand on a roof?"

*Spoiler: Ameraaaaaaaa*
Show

The whole concept is mystifying to the girl for sure. She thinks perhaps it's related to the wind, like with weather vanes or something.


"Michael" tries a sandwich. A critic might complain for the very paltry amount of meat -just one very thin slice across - but combined with the cheese, mayonnaise, tomato, and bits of lettuce, it truly seemed delectable and appetizing. Lily grabs a sandwich and nibbles on it too.

Mrs. Becket glances at Lily and then at Kali. "Well.. It's lucky you are surrounded by loved ones then, isn't it?"

An awkward silence fills the room until the girl suddenly says, "So you just need to get someplace high up, right? The higher the better?"

*Spoiler: Plaids*
Show

As Dr. Hagerty checks her phone, she notes that the reception seems weaker than it did when they checked in the mechanic's shop.

----------


## Esprit15

Yeah, it would certainly help. Havent seen a cell tower in some time, so we might just be out of service. Is there roof access in the church? Or at least a second floor?

----------


## WindStruck

*The Becket Home*

"There's a grain silo nearby," Mrs. Becket says. "Though you would need to climb up on a ladder.. Oh I hope you aren't afraid of heights! The church has a very small tower too. Well, it barely even houses the bell."

"Maybe.. maybe it would be best if you just borrowed a car?" she does sound worried either way.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> "control ... bravo ... anomaly ... commencing ... noon ... wildlife ...."


Benjamin strains his ears, catching only fragments of the chatter.  The words alone are too vague in isolation - some of them elude him entirely!  But his limited imagination, and frankly delusional optimism about his predicament, pour their dull grout into the spaces between them, to create his speculative mosaic.

_Control, one of the prisoners is really good at this.  Bravo, I say.  Anomaly don't stick my neck out, but I'd like to suggest special considerations for 44529.  Double merit points, commencing at noon tomorrow and on from there.  Hey look, some wildlife!  Over._

If he was even _half_ right, then he was looking at one and a half times merit points.  Armoured against fear in the adamant regalia of the truly dumb, Benjamin continues his trash-pickin'... With enough enthusiasm that he almost seems to be suppressing the urge to dance.

----------


## Esprit15

James flashes back to parachuting out of a C-130 in training. He smiles. *No problems with heights, but thanks. Probably try the church rather than the silo.* He heard how dangerous grain silos could be if you werent careful.

----------


## JeenLeen

"Maybe one of us could check the church, another the silo?  I'd be okay with either."

Splitting up could be stupid, but it'd also get more intel quicker.

----------


## WindStruck

Mrs. Becket gently clasps her hands together. "Well then! If you want to try to get better reception by going someplace high, by all means! Please, be careful."

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

 We'll be on our way. Thank you for your hospitality. All we need is a signal and we'll be on our way. 
Kali smiles and Dr. Hagerty plans on what to investigate next. Maybe HQ would have some suggestions. She pulls the phone out hoping to find a stronger signal soon.

OOC: It seems like we need to link up with the rest of the party and then continue the investigation. Besides the Lily and the festival there aren't many. Maybe the staff back at SCP could give some advice on what objective to pursue. I vote for going to the church.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> *Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
> Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*
> 
>  We'll be on our way. Thank you for your hospitality. All we need is a signal and we'll be on our way. 
> Kali smiles and Dr. Hagerty plans on what to investigate next. Maybe HQ would have some suggestions. She pulls the phone out hoping to find a stronger signal soon.
> 
> OOC: It seems like we need to link up with the rest of the party and then continue the investigation. Besides the Lily and the festival there aren't many. Maybe the staff back at SCP could give some advice on what objective to pursue. I vote for going to the church.


King makes sure to piss on the carpet before leaving. 

Ooc: church definitely.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Kuzmo simply remained stuck in his mind, fighting the urge to think the bad thought's about Mrs. Beckit and devouring a sandwich. He looks to the other's for basic direction and generally remains a very large black man with a surprisingly nice personality.

Edit: He leaves with the others, thanking the nice lady for the food.

----------


## AvatarVecna

> *Snooping Around the Church*
> 
> It wasn't very difficult looking around the village. Considering it was all pretty much on one road, Daniel walks along the road - more or less with the others and keeping his eyes peeled - until he discreetly stops in front of an old church which was near the village square
> 
> The church wasn't a very big building. It had its own little courtyard, surrounded by a low wrought-iron fence and the telltale bell and steeple. Stepping inside, there were rows of pews on either side, and a pulpit at the back of the room, down the middle row. It could maybe fit 100 people if they were packed quite tightly. It felt a little dark inside, despite the plain windows on the flanking walls. There was a small door at the back of the room.
> 
> Everything looked old here and the floorboards squeaked occasionally. The church wasn't in total disrepair, but it wasn't exactly well-maintained either, it seemed. For now, everything is silent, except for your movements, and there doesn't seem to be a soul here.


Danny scratches his head. *"Weird having a fence but no lock..."* he mutters to himself. After a beat to think, he crosses over to the windows - this place looks abandoned in the "ghost town" sense, like what the docs warned them about during prep. Had he been 'kicked out' without being physically kicked out? He goes to check at the window, see if he can still see townsfolk out and about. And if someone's in that back room waiting to ambush him for some reason...well none of this has to be anything but a dream.

----------


## WindStruck

*Snooping Around the Church*

Daniel looks out the windows, and it doesn't _seem_ as though he's been transferred to an alternate reality. Peering out at the right angles, he can still see villagers in the distance arranging their decorations - or their sacrifice? - in the middle of the town square.

Speaking of ambushers waiting in the back room, someone does emerge eventually. The door activity was not particularly quiet.

"Oh, hello," a man says. Turning to look at him, he appears to be a pastor: the minister of this church. He's a slight, middle-aged man dressed in a simple dark-grey suit and appears to be Caucasian; he's beginning to bald but still has thick tufts of hair on his head. And of course he has the trademark white collar across his neck.

The pastor smiles at Daniel. "I didn't know we had visitors today. Lovely day isn't it? I'm Reverend Olheim. What brings you to our humble little town?"

----------


## AvatarVecna

> *Snooping Around the Church*
> 
> Daniel looks out the windows, and it doesn't _seem_ as though he's been transferred to an alternate reality. Peering out at the right angles, he can still see villagers in the distance arranging their decorations - or their sacrifice? - in the middle of the town square.
> 
> Speaking of ambushers waiting in the back room, someone does emerge eventually. The door activity was not particularly quiet.
> 
> "Oh, hello," a man says. Turning to look at him, he appears to be a pastor: the minister of this church. He's a slight, middle-aged man dressed in a simple dark-grey suit and appears to be Caucasian; he's beginning to bald but still has thick tufts of hair on his head. And of course he has the trademark white collar across his neck.
> 
> The pastor smiles at Daniel. "I didn't know we had visitors today. Lovely day isn't it? I'm Reverend Olheim. What brings you to our humble little town?"


Danny glances back at him. *"Yeah fall weather's great. Oh, uh, Brandon Simmons. We were comin' on through when our car broke down. Thankfully was just barely outside of town, instead of another 20 miles up or down the road,"* he chuckles. *"Quaint little village you've got here. Nice calm energy to the whole place, least from what I've seen so far."*

----------


## WindStruck

Reverend Olheim nods, still with a gentle smile. "Ah, I see. It's funny how most plans we have simply fall apart at the seams when least expected. But then again, I am of the belief that there are no accidents. The Lord always has a plan..."

"Well, it's nice to meet you, Brandon. Say, was Mr. Willis able to solve your car problems?"

----------


## AvatarVecna

> Reverend Olheim nods, still with a gentle smile. "Ah, I see. It's funny how most plans we have simply fall apart at the seams when least expected. But then again, I am of the belief that there are no accidents. The Lord always has a plan..."
> 
> "Well, it's nice to meet you, Brandon. Say, was Mr. Willis able to solve your car problems?"


*"Was able to figure out the issue, at least. Doesn't have the parts for it, though. We're gonna see if we can find someplace we can get a signal; barring that, hopefully we can get her towed elsewhere."* He glances back out the window. *"Corn man, huh?"* he asks rhetorically. *"Always neat getting a glimpse at how different people celebrate stuff. Kid sure seemed excited about it."*

----------


## WindStruck

*Snooping Around the Church*

"I see," the reverend says about your car issues.

"The corn man, he's always been a quaint little tradition this town has kept.. Yes, the kids love him. Or, perhaps it's the popcorn he makes. It's mostly full of corn, not straw. They've got to make the outfit just so so it bursts from the pressure before everything burns. A bit unsanitary when they pick it off the ground, but I suppose eating a little dirt never hurt the kids." He smiles wryly.

"I'm sure you must be wondering why don't we just make plain old popcorn in a pan or something safer. Well, I imagine it's because it's a lot like watching fireworks. For the kids, that is."

"Do you have kids?" he asks Daniel.

----------


## AvatarVecna

> *Snooping Around the Church*
> 
> "I see," the reverend says about your car issues.
> 
> "The corn man, he's always been a quaint little tradition this town has kept.. Yes, the kids love him. Or, perhaps it's the popcorn he makes. It's mostly full of corn, not straw. They've got to make the outfit just so so it bursts from the pressure before everything burns. A bit unsanitary when they pick it off the ground, but I suppose eating a little dirt never hurt the kids." He smiles wryly.
> 
> "I'm sure you must be wondering why don't we just make plain old popcorn in a pan or something safer. Well, I imagine it's because it's a lot like watching fireworks. For the kids, that is."
> 
> "Do you have kids?" he asks Daniel.


*"Oh doing it this way makes sense. I mean, in the sense of making a fun spectacle. Saying 'its a holiday' and then doing normal stuff just isn't the same."* He blinks at the question. *"Kids? Nah, not me. Never really seen myself as father material. Big responsibility, and world's got too many people who don't take it serious enough as it is, y'know?"*

----------


## WindStruck

*Snooping Around the Church*

"Yes, it's troubling..." the reverend says, knitting his eyebrows.

"Mmm. Well, I had some other business to attend to. Do you plan on staying here, or.. is there something else I can help you with?" he asks Daniel.

----------


## AvatarVecna

> *Snooping Around the Church*
> 
> "Yes, it's troubling..." the reverend says, knitting his eyebrows.
> 
> "Mmm. Well, I had some other business to attend to. Do you plan on staying here, or.. is there something else I can help you with?" he asks Daniel.


*"Oh! Uh, no, sorry, just got kinda curious and came around looking. Don't wanna be a bother though."*

----------


## WindStruck

*A Rugged Catastrophe*

Mrs. Becket gasps as King pees on her rug. Lily is shocked speechless. She's likely having second thoughts about having a pet cat...

Seeing as you all were _already leaving_, there's little to do but issue some awkward apologies as you are shooed out of the house. Seems to be some drama now cleaning up the nasty mess, and poor Lily stuck cleaning up the remainder as Mrs. Becket goes back to work in her kitchen.


*The Church*

The reverend was about to take his leave. He didn't seem to mind that Daniel was lingering in the church.. perhaps, if anything, there simply wasn't much to steal or vandalize.

It's at about this time when the others arrive.

"Oh! I suppose these are your friends.."

"Welcome everyone. I'm Reverend Olheim. I take it you are not here for spiritual guidance?"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

There probably has been some time to communicate with King with minimal risk, if you wanted to. Also to discuss other plans if you wanted.


*Spoiler: Ameraaaaaa*
Show

The man in this church feels a bit different from other villagers. Not like an empty void with dangling puppet strings in the back.  He feels more like an impenetrable steel wall.  If you do want to make more attempts (and I'm sure you do!) you can try making mind reading rolls in the dice thread.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

As king leaves the house and heads to the church he laughs and says "did you ****ing see that! It was hilarious! The looks on their faces! Ahh yes i do love to see humans suffer."  _why do they even bother cleaning up piss in the 1st place. Silly humans_ 

Apon meeting the reverend king thinks to himself _oh a tough willed type. I'll break past your defenses and pierce your mind. Just gotta put in some effort._

----------


## hand ax ranger

Seeing the state the cat left them in, Kuzmo sighs and offers assistance to the poor family. "*I'll help them here, then catch up with you all later. make sure he's behaving himself.*"

Assuming it would not take long he would apologies for King's being a little [REDACTED], thank them again for the hospitality, then wader off after the group. "*Bye for now! Maybe catch you at the festival.*" 

Then he uses his scent and tracking abilities to power walk in their direction. 

ooc: Use my speed rank to move just a but faster to catch up, enough to be walking fast with ease but not enough to draw too much attention.

----------


## JeenLeen

Seeing as the group has decided to go together, 5404 doesn't object and accompanies them to the church.

He feels a tad awkward about meeting the priest, minister, whatever.  He was never serious about his faith, but he supposes he had some... before finding out a world of monsters and clandestine conspiracy organizations existed, at least.  Now he wasn't sure what he believed, especially with a rumor that God was supposedly an SCP willingly just hanging out (usually) in some Site #.
Still, he gives a deferential nod towards the fellow.

*Spoiler: talking with King*
Show

Not much to say between places, but I reckon we confirm it's Lily and just Lily who has seemed different.

----------


## Esprit15

*Fraid not, just trying to find a place to get a phone call out for a tow truck. Pleasure to meet you, Father,* James says, offering a hand to the reverend.

----------


## WindStruck

*The Church*

The reverend raises an eyebrow and nods. "And I take it you'd like to try a place that's high up? Well, I'd think anyone else with a ladder might do, but since you're here..."

He turns to gesture towards the back of the church. "You could climb the bell tower, I suppose. There's a ladder in there too, although it's rather cramped and dusty."

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 takes a step forward.  Potential falls or crumbly ladders seem his area.

"I can climb up," he offers to the party.   As he walks down a way, he pauses and looks over the church.  Doesn't look like a strange cult, but this is an info-gathering mission.
"Reverened, can I ask what denomination this place is?  I take it, with the festivities, it's not one of those anti-Halloween churches.  Get good attendance on Sunday?"

----------


## WindStruck

The reverend's head tilts a bit to the side as Thomas abruptly turns around to instead ask questions. "We're Evangelical Lutheran. As for your other question, the answer is a bit more complicated, but I'd say just about the whole town shows up every Sunday." 

"Hmm. It's strange to see one so interested in our little community.. you aren't considering moving here, are you?" He flashes a smile.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Following the tracks of the group to the church Kuzmo quietly hisses in anger as he steps upon the false holy ground of "The Christ charlatan'. As the conversation goes on while he steps up he holds off the urge to burn this shrine of meekness and self-limiting to the [REDACTED] ground. Or at least find someone to [REDACTED] into the altar. That'll show theses fools and their false god.

Once engaged by the paltry priest the God-king in disguise tries hard to hold his contempt for him and lets the other's speak instead. Least now they were reunited.....

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

Kali Simmons turns to 5404 offering a smotheringly affectionate warning.  Be careful Daniel, I don't want to ice your bruises like I did when you played football. 
Both Dr. Hagerty and Kali Simmons beam. Having some additional people to banter with in a familial manner alongside Maribel and Jaylen.




> The reverend's head tilts a bit to the side as Thomas abruptly turns around to instead ask questions. "We're Evangelical Lutheran. As for your other question, the answer is a bit more complicated, but I'd say just about the whole town shows up every Sunday." 
> 
> "Hmm. It's strange to see one so interested in our little community.. you aren't considering moving here, are you?" He flashes a smile.


Dr. Hagerty's eyes widen briefly at the surprising change of events. This was the first time someone in this town didn't want to shoo them away out of town. Could he perhaps be something other than a puppet on a tendril like Lily? Dr. Hagerty adjusts her glasses to discern what this pastor could be. Though if there was a choice the polite and dismissive crowds were preferable to individuals enticing people to stay.

 Thank you for the suggestion but we are already on our way to Arizona. Where the sunrises leave you crying with joy, nature provides a heavenly choir, and all your utilities are covered with just one solar panel. It's where my father grew up and retired, now I'm completing the cycle. 
This truly is a lovely town though. Has anyone new decided to settle down here recently? We talked to the mechanic in town but he wanted us to be on our way.

----------


## WindStruck

"Not recently. There was one young woman, but..." The reverend begins before shaking his head.

"Well, she did not stay long. This town has mostly kept to itself over the years. Not much has changed. And yet so much has. Sometimes it feels like I'm the outsider. If it's any consolation, at least my flock comes to listen every Sunday.. Or, they pretend to, in any case." The original kind and warm smiles of the man dour a bit.

----------


## Esprit15

James nods. *Its not a life for everyone. I couldnt see living here right now, but maybe in retirement something slower would be nice

What led to her leaving, if you dont mind me asking?*

----------


## WindStruck

Reverend Olheim patiently smiles at James for a bit without saying anything before finally shaking his head and saying, "Personal affairs. I shouldn't say any more than that."

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King is astounded from the priests willpower. _you bastard.  I can't believe it! You dare keep me from reading your mind! I'll force my way in!_

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother
*



> "Not recently. There was one young woman, but..." The reverend begins before shaking his head.
> 
> "Well, she did not stay long. This town has mostly kept to itself over the years. Not much has changed. And yet so much has. Sometimes it feels like I'm the outsider. If it's any consolation, at least my flock comes to listen every Sunday.. Or, they pretend to, in any case." The original kind and warm smiles of the man dour a bit.


That was it, this was getting too suspicious. 
 Excuse me father but the dust is prompting my allergies I'll be getting some fresh air just on the porch.  
Dr. Hagerty proceeds towards the front of the building and while gently tugging Kuzmo's shirt to direct him to accompany her. Splitting from the group on her lonesome had already brought an uncomfortable experience. It would be best to not do so again. She pulls out her phone hoping for a signal and belts out the group's progress while cupping her mouth with her free hand to provide some degree of discretion.

 Director, we've made some progress. King has discovered most residents seem to be puppets or projections of some entity trying to dismiss us. The exceptions are our persons of interest. First is a young girl with a mind of her own next a middle-aged priest. Both showed keen interest in us and pursued further interactions. We can extract them if needed but we still opportunities for investigation. Any suggestions from command?

----------


## WindStruck

Dr. Hagerty leaves the church, and rounding a corner, she seems to have found a bit of privacy, with the bulk of the town behind her, and residents busy elsewhere.

The voice comes in: _"This is Mission Control. Dr. Curtis, not Director Lambert, here."_

The radio comes via your phone seems to have some kind of interference and is rife with static. _"What do you mean they are puppets or projections? Is King with you? Can he explain?"_

_"Extraction is risky and may have unintended consequences. What do you mean you need opportunities for investigation? I don't know what you are asking us. Can you elaborate?"_

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 pauses going to climb.  Some of his responses are odd.  Another abnormality?

"That sounds rough.  Hmm... whole town seems real set on this festival thing tonight.  Do you have a part in it, or usually stay apart?"

----------


## WindStruck

> 5404 pauses going to climb.  Some of his responses are odd.  Another abnormality?
> 
> "That sounds rough.  Hmm... whole town seems real set on this festival thing tonight.  Do you have a part in it, or usually stay apart?"


"I don't have much taste for this.. oddity. Granted, it is nice to see the community getting together to celebrate, and seeing the children have such a wonderful time. While I don't have a part in it, I often do watch from a distance."




> King is astounded from the priests willpower. _you bastard.  I can't believe it! You dare keep me from reading your mind! I'll force my way in!_


Once again, King is firmly repelled out of the reverend's mind and only just barely is not shut out completely.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

I don't want to keep rolling dice forever. Just thinking maybe we'll say you simply can't read his mind at this point.

----------


## Esprit15

*Cause its Pagan?* James says as he watches 5404 climb up.

----------


## WindStruck

*In the Church*

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Yeah, let's say Thomas heads to the back rooms and begins making his way up the tower?  I'm hopefully making a good decision for your character, because otherwise I would just find it really weird if he says he's going to go up and check the signal, but then just stops to play 20 questions instead.


"Well, I wouldn't say that.." Reverend Olheim says. "I am fairly sure it is _not_ Pagan, though I suppose it seems similar to the practice of burning sacrifices. This, though? It is merely straw and corn."


*Bats in the Belfry  (just kidding they already fled)*

Thomas makes his way to the back of the church. There's a small office back there, and another door which swings out, leading to a cramped, short hallway, and then and even more cramped chimney-like structure.  You're inside the small bell tower.  There's some ropes there which can be pulled to ring the bell, and of course a rickety ladder which could allow you to climb up to the top.

Though it occurs to you that this whole thing about checking for phone signals is all just an act. The SCP guy just foolishly gave you his phone. Though it is locked with only limited function, and you can at least see how many "bars" you have (just a weak signal of 2/5) perhaps there is something else you want to do while you are alone?

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 contemplates trying to make a call, but what would be the point?  Confusing his family, maybe getting their memory wiped, and severe punishment?

He looks out from what he can see near the ropes, then positions the ladder as securely as he can and climbs up to the top.  Assuming he reaches the top without any incident, he takes out the phone and makes a show of checking for coverage, shaking his head as if there's none.
He will use the vantage point to look out and see if he can see anything interesting in the town, cornfields, or surrounding area beyond what they've already noticed.

----------


## WindStruck

Atop the church tower, Thomas doesn't really see much interesting..  peering out below the tiny roof is a tad bit difficult in any case.  No ominous mists rolling in, no suspicious cult activity as of yet, just lots of corn, the nearby village, and more corn.  Noticeably, on getting higher, it's not like the reception of the phone improved that much.  Still at two bars it seems.

----------


## Plaids

> The voice comes in: _"This is Mission Control. Dr. Curtis, not Director Lambert, here."_
> 
> The radio comes via your phone seems to have some kind of interference and is rife with static. _"What do you mean they are puppets or projections? Is King with you? Can he explain?"_
> 
> _"Extraction is risky and may have unintended consequences. What do you mean you need opportunities for investigation? I don't know what you are asking us. Can you elaborate?"_


 The town, King has telepathically probed the inhabitants and all but two we met were found to be mindless and controlled by some entity. All the puppets were keen on politely asking us to depart. The exceptions we have met are a young girl with her own mind unattached to any other entity and the towns pastor. Both of them were curious about us and invited us to stay longer in town. Both of them also mentioned a harvest festival that would happen tonight. We believe it has some purpose beyond entertainment or maintaining appearances. Mindless drones don't need entertainment and the town is isolated and even denying entrance to certain people. The girl and the priest are our people of interest and we will investigate this festival. If things go sideways we may want to extract the priest and girl for questioning and their own safety. 

Could there be anything we are overlooking or an investigative avenue we have yet to explore? Otherwise we will continue observing our people of interest and the upcoming festival.

----------


## JeenLeen

With nothing of import to see, 5404 takes a few pictures just in case he misses anything, then climbs down.

Assuming the rector is still talking with the others and the can't be seen, he does decide to snoop a little.  Glancing into the rooms he can to see if he sees anything interesting, with a focus on the priest's office or the church itself.

----------


## WindStruck

> The town, King has telepathically probed the inhabitants and all but two we met were found to be mindless and controlled by some entity. All the puppets were keen on politely asking us to depart. The exceptions we have met are a young girl with her own mind unattached to any other entity and the towns pastor. Both of them were curious about us and invited us to stay longer in town. Both of them also mentioned a harvest festival that would happen tonight. We believe it has some purpose beyond entertainment or maintaining appearances. Mindless drones don't need entertainment and the town is isolated and even denying entrance to certain people. The girl and the priest are our people of interest and we will investigate this festival. If things go sideways we may want to extract the priest and girl for questioning and their own safety. 
> 
> Could there be anything we are overlooking or an investigative avenue we have yet to explore? Otherwise we will continue observing our people of interest and the upcoming festival.


There is some silence but the radio eventually crackles to life again. _"That is an interesting turn of events. We may consider extracting these persons of interest, a big maybe, as it likely too dangerous and unpredictable, but for now, we would like to see if there are yet any more special people in this town who are not acting as.. puppets, like you say."_

_"I would not know what you are overlooking,"_ Dr. Curtis says over the radio. _"You are the ones investigating there, not me. My advice is to try to find any innocent excuse you can to stay and continue investigating. I would also like to speak with King over the radio, but only if you have the chance to do so in private. Do not arouse suspicion."_

With that the radio cuts out again. Looking around, it seems you stopped with your conversation just in time as you notice some other villagers approaching you now.





> With nothing of import to see, 5404 takes a few pictures just in case he misses anything, then climbs down.
> 
> Assuming the rector is still talking with the others and the can't be seen, he does decide to snoop a little.  Glancing into the rooms he can to see if he sees anything interesting, with a focus on the priest's office or the church itself.


The office itself seems about as underused as the church itself. It's a spartan affair with but a simple desk and pair of chairs, a low shelf with some religious texts, some religious effigies, a small window that lets in some light, and a lantern. Much like the rest of the church and other buildings in town, it's all just old, and it seems like it hardly gets any use.

----------


## JeenLeen

Figuring religious curiosity is an inoffensive excuse if he gets caught, 5404 ducks into the office and looks over the books and religious knicknacks.   Are they dusty like he hasn't looked at them in a while?  If one stands out, he'll pick it up and leaf through it (or look over it, if it's an object).  He'll also glance in any drawers.

Otherwise, he heads back to the group.

----------


## WindStruck

> Figuring religious curiosity is an inoffensive excuse if he gets caught, 5404 ducks into the office and looks over the books and religious knicknacks.   Are they dusty like he hasn't looked at them in a while?  If one stands out, he'll pick it up and leaf through it (or look over it, if it's an object).  He'll also glance in any drawers.
> 
> Otherwise, he heads back to the group.


It does in fact seem that a layer of dust has settled on the books. The shelves as a whole look to have had some attention and been dusted, but since you're looking for it specifically, you can still see that many of the cracks and crevices and tops of the books are quite dusty, as if not having been touched in some time.

Rifling through the drawers, you find several letters addressed to someone named William. Just skimming through them, the content seems to be heavily-related to scripture. The letters express varying degrees of condolences and encouragements. Each letter appears to have been penned by the reverend himself, though oddly enough, they haven't been delivered...

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King get's bored and decides to wander around.

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 snaps pictures of a few of the letters, and of the books to show the lack of actual use, then tries to put things back where they were and rejoin the group.

A meat puppet wouldn't write letters (right?), but the office looks unused in a way he wouldn't expect a real person to use it.  Odd.

----------


## WindStruck

> King get's bored and decides to wander around.


Being unattended and pretty much unnoticed, King slips away from the others as they talk.

King slinks along the western walkway (heading south), passing by a few houses. He notices one house has a window about one-half to one-third of the way open. Plenty of room for an ordinary housecat to squeeze in through.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*In the Church*

Thomas returns, not having taken an inordinate amount of time.  Seems the others are still chatting with the reverend.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Being unattended and pretty much unnoticed, King slips away from the others as they talk.
> 
> King slinks along the western walkway (heading south), passing by a few houses. He notices one house has a window about one-half to one-third of the way open. Plenty of room for an ordinary housecat to squeeze in through.
> 
> ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
> 
> *In the Church*
> 
> Thomas returns, not having taken an inordinate amount of time.  Seems the others are still chatting with the reverend.


And so king enters. _let's see what's here. Perhaps there'll be something to eat or drink. Who knows? Maybe there'll be cat nip. It's honestly pretty boring not getting to read peoples minds and laugh at their misfortunes. That priest was pretty annoying for not letting me read his mind. Maybe i should trash his place before this mission is over. He almost made me feel inadequate. 
That can't go unpunished! _

----------


## hand ax ranger

> *Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
> Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother
> *
> 
> 
> That was it, this was getting too suspicious. 
>  Excuse me father but the dust is prompting my allergies I'll be getting some fresh air just on the porch.  
> Dr. Hagerty proceeds towards the front of the building and while gently tugging Kuzmo's shirt to direct him to accompany her. Splitting from the group on her lonesome had already brought an uncomfortable experience. It would be best to not do so again. She pulls out her phone hoping for a signal and belts out the group's progress while cupping her mouth with her free hand to provide some degree of discretion.
> 
>  Director, we've made some progress. King has discovered most residents seem to be puppets or projections of some entity trying to dismiss us. The exceptions are our persons of interest. First is a young girl with a mind of her own next a middle-aged priest. Both showed keen interest in us and pursued further interactions. We can extract them if needed but we still opportunities for investigation. Any suggestions from command?


As the rest begin looking into the church and what not Kuzmo himself gets bored and frustrated with what feels (at least to him) like a lack of results. With this in mind he wanders off to try and communicate with the more mundane townsfolk. 

Or at least he would of, had the scientist playing the part of Kali not tugged his shirt and lead him along to somewhere. With his bag in hand he follows, thinking it will at least go somewhere of interest.

----------


## Esprit15

James looks to Thomas as he returns. *Any luck?*

----------


## JeenLeen

> James looks to Thomas as he returns. *Any luck?*


He shakes his head.  "Nah.  Did get a pretty picture of the view while I was up there, though."  He hands back over the phone.

----------


## Esprit15

James nods affirmatively as the phone is returned. He makes a mental note to comment positively on 5404s cooperativeness during the job and ability to be trusted with a degree of freedom. Well damn. Er, darn, he says, looking to the pastor. Well, days starting to stretch on. We wont take up more of your time, Reverend. Thanks. Unless the reverend has anything more to say, James heads out to just kinda wander, see what catches his eye in town.

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*




> With that the radio cuts out again. Looking around, it seems you stopped with your conversation just in time as you notice some other villagers approaching you now.


No way was this doctor going to talk to the local marionette troupe without the rest of the group. Besides there was an important task to complete involving King. As she begins turning Dr. Hagerty's turns to her flank.
 4500 will be fine nothing shows the locals could actually do anything to him. The worst that could happen is he gets booted and has to wander a ghost town. ... Fine, you can stay with him Maribel, just don't get too intimate Dad taught us how avoid a philanderer. This mission is to get us back to where we belong be careful. It wouldn't be worth it without you. 

Dr. Hagerty focuses on SCP 4500 Kuzmo, although "Casanova Croc" came up on occasion, as she addresses him.
 Kuz, I'm heading inside to get King and relay his investigations to HQ. You can stay here to talk with locals or investigate at your discretion. Maribel will be with you if need a second opinion or pair of eyes. 

Dr. Hagerty returns to the church to convene with King and provide HQ with a primary source regarding the towns inhabitants.
OOC: I'm not sure if King is easily reachable but the gist is going to be "Hey King, I need you to talk into this phone to tell Dr. Curtis about the people in this town." if not easily reachable she'll ask around or just start hollering for King.

----------


## JeenLeen

After Dr. Hagerty leaves, 5404 looks to the disguised lizardman then towards the Task Force Leader who is starting to wander off.

Assuming the Reverened has left (or after he has), 5404 asks, "Okay, I get if this is above my clearance, but who or what is Maribel and is something wrong with doc-- with mom?  Like, y'all are hearing her talk about someone else, too, right?"

(If needed, he'll instead run up to Task Force Leader to ask.)

----------


## Esprit15

*Her sister,* James says simply. He frowns, given what little he does know about the Doctor. *Im not at liberty to discuss much more, sadly. Its well, as everything else is with us. Redacted. But Ill talk to her about confusing then SCPs by discussing off topic matters.*

----------


## WindStruck

*That Darn Cat*

King leaps though the open window, intent on causing more mischief and mayhem just because he can, out of spite. Inside appears to be even more rustic furniture and odds and ends. Unlike with the Becket home, where Lily lived, the place seems more ill-maintained, with dust collecting in places and a few spider webs here and there. It's like the people living here don't actually live here.

Speaking of which, you see an old man sitting in a big recliner in the living room. He seems to just be staring ahead out towards another window, or perhaps, he's just asleep.


*Those Mundane Townsfolk You Ordered*

Kuzmo was out with Dr. Hagerty, but with her conversation on the radio over, she quickly goes back to reconvene with the others as the group of villagers approaches. Since you wanted to speak with them, well, here they are if that's still what you wanted to do!

"Hey," one of them calls out. It was Peter from before, the first guy you met, though Kuzmo hadn't talked to him yet. "Y'all doin' alright? You manage to get your phones working?" There's two more men accompanying this one, and one quite large and burly female as well. They all look like manual laborers or some kind of farm hands.


*Leaving the Church*

Seems Kuzmo has the closest group of villagers occupied, so you are able to have a brief, yet discreet conversation amongst yourselves. It's around this point, after Dr. Hagerty aka Kali mentioned getting King to relay his investigations, that you all realize... King is gone!

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Adopt a Dieway*

The sun has past its zenith in the sky. It's still about the warmest part of the day, though. Marianne now complains that it's too hot out here. Probably understandable, seeing as the sun is beating down on you, and you're out walking doing a bit of labor.

All the idle conversation has died down now, as there's just, literally nothing happening. Expansive prairie is all around you, the flat highway stretches forward and behind you, and the corn fields are much closer. Now perhaps they are merely 100 yards away. Benjamin can almost taste that delectable corn, which surely is not poisoned, GMO, or otherwise deadly. At the very least, it's certain there's no MSG in it.

One of the SCP guards walking behind you and keeping an eye on you radio in something very brief. The corn up ahead still does seem a little ominous, though...

You find yourselves subconsciously pairing up:  Cecily with Hank, Tom with Tater, Benjamin with Chris, Marianne with Cheryl. Their sour moods seem to compliment each other. At least the complaints might be keeping your mind off the impending doom ahead.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King heads to old man and does his best hungry cat impression meowing and all that. _I'm hungry. You better feed me old man or I'll do this all day. I won't stop meowing until you feed me._

----------


## WindStruck

*That Darn Cat*

It's a while until King gets a response.  An abnormally long while...

Eventually the old man blinks and looks down at you. His expression is more perturbed than surprised or delighted.

"What are you doing here..?" he mutters to himself. The old man clambers to his feet and attempts to pick King up.

*Spoiler: mind reading stuff*
Show

At first King feels absolutely nothing, no mind at all, not even the strange background presence.

When the man activates, coming to life, however, that's when you feel that strange presence again, lurking somewhere in the deep deep subconscious. But there's still apparently no mind to this guy.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King runs to the kitchen. And starts pawing at the fridge _you better get the hint old man._

----------


## WindStruck

*That Darn Cat*

"What in tarnation..." the man says as King scurries away. He hobbles after King, shaking his fist. "Get away from there! I mean, get back here!"

"Ain't nothin' in there for you!" he says, again trying to grab King.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King jumps on the old mans face and scratches it up good before jumping off his head and running out of the window he came from. 

_dumb human deserves the wrath of my claws if he doesn't feed me. Humans are only good as obedient slaves afterall._

----------


## Esprit15

James looks around as he realizes that he didnt properly track the SCP. *Hey, yall seen King anywhere? I thought one of you had him at the church.*

----------


## Metastachydium

Cecily finds that she's mighty pleased with her instinctive forward thinking. Poor Tom! No one really deserves getting stuck with Tater like that. But hopefully that's final. She shifts a few inches closer to Hank, nevertheless, just in case. 

Still, content as she is with the understanding that her lot could be way worse, a number of circumstances continue to bug her all the same. The unladylike, fat drop of sweat she feels creeping down along her spine is surely an annoyance, for starters, even more so than the thin film of transpiration slowly taking shape on her scalp  she could use some lighter clothes; this trek could be halfway nice that way. Except What if she began celebrating early? Yes, the guards are not _yet_ fleeing for their lives, but the creepy corn's still ahead. And the guards? _Behind_ them. Despite her best judgement, she tries to strain her ears in hope of catching the words radioed back to base through the noise she unwittingly makes tapping her stupid pointy stick against the asphalt nervously. A brand new gross bead of sweat joins the first one en route to her waist. She inches closer yet to Hank.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> *Those Mundane Townsfolk You Ordered*
> 
> Kuzmo was out with Dr. Hagerty, but with her conversation on the radio over, she quickly goes back to reconvene with the others as the group of villagers approaches. Since you wanted to speak with them, well, here they are if that's still what you wanted to do!
> 
> "Hey," one of them calls out. It was Peter from before, the first guy you met, though Kuzmo hadn't talked to him yet. "Y'all doin' alright? You manage to get your phones working?" There's two more men accompanying this one, and one quite large and burly female as well. They all look like manual laborers or some kind of farm hands.


As the group moves up to Kuzmo he clears his throat lightly and assesses the risk. Thinking there is no danger here he nods to them and shrugs. "*Ehhhh I dunno..... I left my phone with the others cause I was getting frustrated with it. For now I figure I'll walk around and see the sights. It's a lovely town and all that after all.*" He smiles to them, for now letting natural charisma and an at ease attitude lower their possible suspicions.

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 simply nods at the explanation about the doctor leading the expedition.  Annoying, but oddly reassuring that it's just another crazy thing apparently accepted by the higher-ups.

When King's absence is noted, he looks around, but of course doesn't see the feline.  He has a mix of anxiety about mission failure or overall group punishment if King has run off, and the slight sense of hope at an SCP getting free.  Even if King does seem a selfish, entitled... well, typical cat, just talking and immortal.  "I didn't notice.  Sorry..."

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

Kali Simmons begins looks around the church squinting as probes the room looking for King. 




> King jumps on the old mans face and scratches it up good before jumping off his head and running out of the window he came from. 
> 
> _dumb human deserves the wrath of my claws if he doesn't feed me. Humans are only good as obedient slaves afterall._


The quiet search for King came to a dull end as a clattering and shout interrupted the peace.  What was that?  Hopefully things weren't escalating already. Dr. Hagerty strides towards the disturbance. As she rounds a corner reaches beneath her jacket palming a discrete bandolier of foam grenades. 
 Has anyone King? Hopefully he hasn't gone too far. Might have to use the cat carrier if he's too restless.

----------


## WindStruck

> King jumps on the old mans face and scratches it up good before jumping off his head and running out of the window he came from. 
> 
> _dumb human deserves the wrath of my claws if he doesn't feed me. Humans are only good as obedient slaves afterall._


"Gyaah! Goddammit!!" the old man cries, briefly clutching his face and then moving over to pick up a broom. But by then King is already gone.

Outside, King continues stalking along the walkway. If he's looking for food, he sees a garbage can with its lid partially on. Might King be interested in some nice tasty garbage?





> As the group moves up to Kuzmo he clears his throat lightly and assesses the risk. Thinking there is no danger here he nods to them and shrugs. "*Ehhhh I dunno..... I left my phone with the others cause I was getting frustrated with it. For now I figure I'll walk around and see the sights. It's a lovely town and all that after all.*" He smiles to them, for now letting natural charisma and an at ease attitude lower their possible suspicions.


"Ah, well uh, I dun think the town's all good for sights and all, mister," one of them says.

Another smiles. "We'd be much obliged if there's anything we can do to help get you all on your way."

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> "Gyaah! Goddammit!!" the old man cries, briefly clutching his face and then moving over to pick up a broom. But by then King is already gone.
> 
> Outside, King continues stalking along the walkway. If he's looking for food, he sees a garbage can with its lid partially on. Might King be interested in some nice tasty garbage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ah, well uh, I dun think the town's all good for sights and all, mister," one of them says.
> 
> Another smiles. "We'd be much obliged if there's anything we can do to help get you all on your way."


King decides to check out the trash. _while i deserve better then trash this will do for now. Silly humans throwing away good food._

----------


## WindStruck

> King decides to check out the trash. _while i deserve better then trash this will do for now. Silly humans throwing away good food._


King knocks the lid off the edge of the trash can expertly, as all cats are good at knocking things off ledges. However, there's hardly anything in the trash can. No fish bones, no junk mail, no rotting vegetables. Just a half a wispy bag in the bottom that doesn't seem very promising.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> King knocks the lid off the edge of the trash can expertly, as all cats are good at knocking things off ledges. However, there's hardly anything in the trash can. No fish bones, no junk mail, no rotting vegetables. Just a half a wispy bag in the bottom that doesn't seem very promising.


_I'm having the sinking feeling that nobody eats around here._ king checks the bag.

----------


## WindStruck

> _I'm having the sinking feeling that nobody eats around here._ king checks the bag.


King rifles around in the bag but only seems to find some old clothes.. old, patched up overalls, some ragged shirts and socks. No food, or at least, nothing edible, unless you're a moth!

He hears footsteps approaching...

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> King rifles around in the bag but only seems to find some old clothes.. old, patched up overalls, some ragged shirts and socks. No food, or at least, nothing edible, unless you're a moth!
> 
> He hears footsteps approaching...


King runs away from there. _Nope! Don't want to be caught!_

----------


## hand ax ranger

> "Ah, well uh, I dun think the town's all good for sights and all, mister," one of them says.
> 
> Another smiles. "We'd be much obliged if there's anything we can do to help get you all on your way."


He gives a look of contemplation for a moment. "*Hmmmmm.....Nah, none that I know of, though I hardly know what's wrong with the thing. Heh.*" He starts wandering towards the center of town. "*You all should give this place more credit. I dig this peaceful town vibe.*" 

He keeps his bag handy in case disaster stuck, both to keep it away from them if he needed to protect himself and the draw his blade out inf he _really_ needed to defend himself. He scans all around acting merely like a nosy tourist of all things. A tourist that happened to be built like a grizzly bear.

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

After consulting the pastor and the rest of the team occupying the church. The search begins.
King, King, where are you!? It isn't safe for you to be out alone. 
Dr. Hagerty begins looking for footprints in the soil surrounding the church.

----------


## JeenLeen

With a shrug, 5404 follows the doctor and also looks around for tracks or any sign of mischief like... well, he's not sure exactly what he's looking for, but a dead mouse or food knocked over or something?

----------


## Esprit15

James joins in the search as well. That cat was going to be very disappointed in what its little stunt earned when they get back to the foundation.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Benjamin eyes Chris, but then gives him an encouraging nod.

"That's good pickin'.  Put your back into it, and you'll get a commendation too."

----------


## WindStruck

*That Darn Cat*

King leaps and scrambles out of the trash can, just narrowly avoiding a broom that the old man tried to slam into him.  He glares at King as the cat runs off, a tiny bit of blood trickling down his cheek.


*In Blumber*

It seems as everyone starts to search for King, it becomes evident to the villagers that the cat has gone missing as well. They say to Kuzmo, "Ah, dang, it seems you lost your cat? We'll help you look."

Dr. Hagerty can't make heads or tails of the ground; she isn't a skilled tracker of any sort, and King of course is a cat with very light steps.

Together with James, Daniel, and Thomas, the lot of you start to spread out looking for King.

James and Kuzmo are close enough in the right direction to hear a metallic clamor. Upon investigating, you find an old man with a broom replacing the lid on a trash can. There's some scratch marks on his face.


*Adopt a Dieway*

Chris looks over at Benjamin almost incredulously. "What??" He hesitates a moment before thrusting down at a plastic lid to a throw-away cup harder than necessary and sighs.

"I don't know.. This job doesn't seem nearly important enough to me."

He mutters something that is probably on everyone's mind. "Why drive us hours and hours just to pick up trash on the side of a highway in the middle of nowhere?"

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King searches for the others. Since this town doesn't seem to eat may as well. He starts meowing loudly.

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 grimaces at seeing the scratch marks and asks, "Hey, I'm sorry.  Was that our cat?  Did you see which way it went?"

If he hears the meowing, he'll follow that sound, though after listening to see what sort of reply the likely-puppet makes.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Taking note of the clattering Kuzmo heads there and as soon as it's clear King was here he starts attempting to track him by scent and any trails left. He pays the old man little mind as he becomes focused in finding the cat.

As to why he felt the need? Well there was two answers. Something in his gut told him keeping an eye on the strange feline would be a good idea. He also took it it as it seemed to easiest thing to get on top of in absence of a better direction or idea.

----------


## WindStruck

> 5404 grimaces at seeing the scratch marks and asks, "Hey, I'm sorry.  Was that our cat?  Did you see which way it went?"
> 
> If he hears the meowing, he'll follow that sound, though after listening to see what sort of reply the likely-puppet makes.


The old man scowls and simply points the way between houses, back behind them, where there were fences and fields of crop. "Around thataway," he says, indicating a climb over a fence to the right. "I think you better keep your cat in its little cage." 




> King searches for the others. Since this town doesn't seem to eat may as well. He starts meowing loudly.


Meanwhile King is able to loop around behind houses and buildings, and it's a simple enough matter for him to work his way back to the main road and find the others who were searching for him. King runs right into Dr. Hagerty again. And Daniel. Because Daniel, apparently after not doing or saying much, usually happened to be in the right place at the right time.




> Taking note of the clattering Kuzmo heads there and as soon as it's clear King was here he starts attempting to track him by scent and any trails left. He pays the old man little mind as he becomes focused in finding the cat.
> 
> As to why he felt the need? Well there was two answers. Something in his gut told him keeping an eye on the strange feline would be a good idea. He also took it it as it seemed to easiest thing to get on top of in absence of a better direction or idea.


Kuzmo can tell that King had ran under a gap in a fence to the right. Easy for a cat to squeeze through, but an ordinary human would have trouble getting over or under it.

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother
*
The townsfolk were quite helpful and accommodating not like what was anticipated. Could this be a honeyed trap or an anomalous entity genuinely being reasonable? Who knew at this point. Dr. Hagerty reconvenes with her squad after grabbing the cat carrier from their luggage.

----------


## Metastachydium

_Perimeter_. _Yards_ away? Yards _behind_? The world goes dark in front of Cecily's eyes for a moment, albeit not for long enough to make her stumble. Okay, to stumble _too_ much. *Hank?* she whispers to her fellow inmate with a shudder. *What's this whole thing's supposed to be about? I mean, this is nowhere.* she flicks a quick look backwards. *And the guards are babbling about some "perimeter" and distances; I don't like this.*

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

If king isn't in sight of any villagers he says "tried to grab a bite to eat. Couldn't find anything.  It seems like these people don't eat. Also i noticed there was somethingstrange while one of these puppets were asleep. You know how beforethere was something deep down. When they were asleep there were just plain nothing. Nothing at all. I wouldn't be surprised if the town was animating these corpses.  Anyways let's stay until the festival starts. That should provide more clues."

----------


## Esprit15

*That might be good I have one idea first though. Do we want to check out the corn fields?*

----------


## WindStruck

*In Blumber*

The eclectic group of SCPs and SCP staff finally all meet up again, a tiny modicum of privacy granted as no other villagers seem to be within sight or earshot.

((Feel free to continue planning your next move?))


*Adopt a Dieway*

Hank looks at Cecily as she asks her questions, then up at the sky. "Huh. Reminds me of another question. What do you call the cross between an elephant and a rhino?"

After a long beat of silence he says, "Elephino." His deep, gravelly voice had just a hint of mirth to it, and yet his face still seemed so deadpan serious.

"I dun know what to tell you, Cecily," Hank says. "Ever since we've been in the custody of these jackasses things have been weird. It's never added up. Maybe the perimeter they mention is the corn fields up ahead. Could be someone's farm..."

Hank pokes his trash picker into the ground and leans on it briefly, in thought. "Honestly doesn't seem bad...  Well, whatever happens, we'll face it together."

----------


## Metastachydium

The puzzled look on Cecily's face disappears with a snort as Hank delivers his punchline. *Worst. Joke. Ever.* she complains with a tired smile. The big fellow knows how to lighten the mood, that much is certain. 

As Hank goes on, she lowers her head, contemplating the asphalt, only to raise it slowly as he finishes speaking, the smile back on, now wider, if still cautious. Briefly, the idea of a quick, grateful hug crosses her mind, but figuring that she'd rather not get shot over that, after some undecided tapping on the handle of her stick, she contents herself with awkwardly elbowing his lower arm. *Damn right.* she affirms with a nod, partly to just encourage herself. *Thanks, man.* He's probably right. It's just corn and weirdos being weirdos. _Probably._

----------


## Plaids

> *In Blumber*
> 
> The eclectic group of SCPs and SCP staff finally all meet up again, a tiny modicum of privacy granted as no other villagers seem to be within sight or earshot.



*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother
*

Dr. Hagerty huffs as frustration frays her patience and collected demeanor. She chides King, refraining from unleashing a full barrage of complaints to the cat who had returned with new insights.
 We went scrambling around looking for you. I feared you had disappeared due to the interference from the town entity. But I'm glad you came by this new clue. Keep them coming and you might still earn your commendations. 
I need you to provide feedback to HQ. Dr. Curtis is interested in your insights.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> *Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
> Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother
> *
> 
> Dr. Hagerty huffs as frustration frays her patience and collected demeanor. She chides King, refraining from unleashing a full barrage of complaints to the cat who had returned with new insights.
>  We went scrambling around looking for you. I feared you had disappeared due to the interference from the town entity. But I'm glad you came by this new clue. Keep them coming and you might still earn your commendations. 
> I need you to provide feedback to HQ. Dr. Curtis is interested in your insights.


"whatever you say hippe lady. Mind passing me the communication device. Also i still haven't eaten in a while"

----------


## Esprit15

*We can grab you a snack from the car after your report.*

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> *We can grab you a snack from the car after your report.*


"deal! Man i can't wait to eat." Also we should probably check the corn fields.

----------


## JeenLeen

"I don't know if it means anything worthwhile, but I looked through that priest's desk.  Looked largely unused, bookshelves dusted but I could tell no one has read them for a long time.  He had some letters he wrote to a 'William' in his desk -- I took some pictures.  Seemed mostly be trying to encourage whoever it is and offering condolences, from what I could skim.
Oh, and there was limited reception up there.  I looked around from the high point to see if I could see anything odd, but nothin'."

----------


## Esprit15

James nods, looking through the photos. Does he see anything of note that the SCP might have missed?

----------


## JeenLeen

"Do we have the name of the girl who went missing, the one who had a boyfriend in town and vanished a recent Event?  Or the name of the boyfriend?  If one of them is William, or her dad or brother is William, maybe it's a connection?   Uh, mom, maybe you could ask on radio when King reports?"

----------


## hand ax ranger

Kuzmo lingers in the background as everyone says their thing, having nothing to add seeing as not much has happened around him.

----------


## Esprit15

James leads the group to the corn fields to continue discussions and to allow King to report without being overheard.

----------


## WindStruck

James leads everyone (or most people, I guess) into the corn fields discreetly. It isn't exactly a graceful course of action, and Kuzmo's huge frame would have a difficult time squeezing through the corn without making obvious trails through it, but it's still a bit of privacy for now. You've bought yourself a bit more time to look over your evidence, and even briefly contact the SCP Foundation. Still, probably only a matter of time before the villagers really start wondering where you all went to again...

With Dr. Hagerty's phone, she starts a conversation with SCP Control, apparently still talking to Dr. Curtis on the other end. _"Hello again, 'Kali' .. I hope you are in a secured location, and do you have King with you now?"_ The radio crackles, and the signal still seems weaker than normal.

Meanwhile, Thomas's discoveries certainly are interesting. Though he does have more questions than there are answers currently, it seems. James retrieves the phone from Thomas, and he has to unlock it to get at the pictures. They're not perfect, but each of the letters seem readable, the first one reads...

*Spoiler: Letter*
Show

_Dear William,

I write to you today not to gloat, not as a servant of God, but
merely as a friend. Another year has passed, another year of
anguish and longing, and yet again, things remain the same. The
world continues to move on in ways beyond your ken, and yet you
linger in the past.

I understand how precious Lily is to you, how she is and was to
everyone. Your sacrifice and your devotion to her was great and
commendable, and yet, I cannot say with full faithfulness that
it was noble. Reliving the same days over and over is no way to
live at all. Such stagnation is not good for the mind, nor is it
for the soul. Even the most pristine of woods and strongest of
metals will rot and rust away in the briny cesspools of sorrow.

By now I think you have realized that the past cannot be undone.
Everything that has been shall be again, and everything that
will be has been. The past has been Written, as has the future,
from the moment all of Creation was conceived. You have
conducted yourself admirably, but it is time for this experiment
to come to an end.

Take heart knowing that you are not the first one to fall down
this path, nor will you be the last. No temptation has overtaken
you except what is common to mankind. And God is faithful; He
will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when
you are tempted, He will also provide a way out so that you can
endure it.

May you find peace,

Aidan O._

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Hey doctor bitch. 1st off the townspeople except for a little girl and a preist don't have a mind to read. There is something psyich piloting them it seems. I managed to find one asleep and that was the only time i noticed there was nothing piloting them then. But there was still no mind. Seems like something is animating these bodies while they are awake. Hey guys anything interesting in the letter we found?

----------


## Plaids

> _Dear William,
> another year of
> anguish and longing, and yet again, things remain the same
> ...
> I understand how precious Lily is to you, how she is and was to
> everyone.
> ...
> but it is time for this experiment
> to come to an end.
> ...


The puzzle was coming together and things were going to go sideways fast. And six to one hundred weren't good odds out in the open.
Dr. Hagerty's breath hitches and she nervously fidgets her hair. Composing herself she offers her diagnosis.

It is unusual to write letters and never send them, doesn't even look like a stamp was used. But it seems our pastor Mr. Olheim wrote this himself. Seems like he knows what is truly occurring here. I deduce that the town entity was named William and Mr. Olheim willing to help us end whatever is happening here. It seems like the entity is either reenacting a key event yearly or is caught in a temporal loop. Regardless we should keep an eye on Lilie she seems to be the focal point of the key event. We should get to Lilie immediately.

----------


## Esprit15

James frowns as he reads the letter. They would have to find this William it seems. *Seems so. Though that doesnt explain why the priest was so resilient to Kings mind reading.*

----------


## WindStruck

> Hey doctor bitch. 1st off the townspeople except for a little girl and a priest don't have a mind to read. There is something psyich piloting them it seems. I managed to find one asleep and that was the only time i noticed there was nothing piloting them then. But there was still no mind. Seems like something is animating these bodies while they are awake. Hey guys anything interesting in the letter we found?


There's a long pause on the other side of the radio. So long, you think there may have been a malfunction.

Finally transmission begins again. _"Let me be very clear, SCP-777, though you may be important to this mission, and you have been promised rewards, any further misbehavior will be taken into account against you. Understood?"_

...

_"Now then, can you better describe what you sense? I take it you mean when one was.. 'asleep' you sensed absolutely no mind at all. But when they are awake, what is it that you sense?"_

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> There's a long pause on the other side of the radio. So long, you think there may have been a malfunction.
> 
> Finally transmission begins again. _"Let me be very clear, SCP-777, though you may be important to this mission, and you have been promised rewards, any further misbehavior will be taken into account against you. Understood?"_
> 
> ...
> 
> _"Now then, can you better describe what you sense? I take it you mean when one was.. 'asleep' you sensed absolutely no mind at all. But when they are awake, what is it that you sense?"_


"fine fine. The best way to say it is that there is something deep down controlling the mindless people.

----------


## WindStruck

> "fine fine. The best way to say it is that there is something deep down controlling the mindless people.


There is apparently some audible confusion on the other side as Dr. Curtis asks, _"So.. can you read the other mind controlling them or not?"_

*Spoiler: Ameraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*
Show

Honestly, I have been very vague with you on purpose. While it is very understandable that Dr. Curtis might be confused and continues probing questions for clarity.. you probably can't really tell her what you've already said, sadly.

Moving on...


_"Were you able to learn anything from the little girl and the priest you mentioned?"_

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> There is apparently some audible confusion on the other side as Dr. Curtis asks, _"So.. can you read the other mind controlling them or not?"_
> 
> *Spoiler: Ameraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*
> Show
> 
> Honestly, I have been very vague with you on purpose. While it is very understandable that Dr. Curtis might be confused and continues probing questions for clarity.. you probably can't really tell her what you've already said, sadly.
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> ...


"sadly i couldn't read either the thing controlling the puppets or the priest. Not sure why for the former but the priest was like a steel wall mentally. The kid had the normal thoughts for a kid. She however can't remember the festivalvery well."

----------


## JeenLeen

As 5404 reads the letter over the Task Force Leader's shoulder, he feels his blood chill at the name _Lily._
Could it be the same girl, or a re-enactment of her?  

The shock of it overcoming fear of punishment and a stunned chill in his tone, he asks towards the radio, "Is there any historical record of a girl named Lily dying, and someone named William in the city?  The priest wrote a letter to a "William" about a "Lily".  Lily's the name of the girl with a real mind."

----------


## WindStruck

Over the radio, Dr. Curtis says, _"As we said before in the briefings, there have been no official records of this town or any people in it. As for unofficial records.. well, you're in the process of helping us make them."_

_"Hm.. it sounds like the priest you mentioned, or this 'William' may have valuable information. I urge you to be cautious, however, as if you get expelled from SCP-1031, it is likely that an entirely new SCP division will have to attempt to resume investigations next year."_

----------


## JeenLeen

Some theories click in 5404's mind.

"We never heard the name of Lily's dad, did we?  We should try to figure out if he's William.  Maybe he's the one behind this, something happened to his daughter during the festival...  The priest might be an ally.   Command, based on previous interactions from teams, if _one of us_ talked to the priest by ourselves and got evicted, should the rest be able to interact with the town?   Maybe I should confront him alone and say... some lie that makes me a reporter or investigator or something but routed my family here to investigate...  see if he's willing to help.  I could claim to have known the girlfriend who vanished or something...   If I get hurt, no loss.  If I get evicted, hopefully the rest of the family doesn't."

*Spoiler*
Show

OOC: I think AV's character would be better for this, since he could foresee what some response some statements would get from the priest, but I reckon he's just not available now.


He looks around the cornfield, weary of folk coming to see the strangers in the corn.
"If I talk to him in the office, y'all would have more seclusion in the chapel."

----------


## WindStruck

_"Based on past events, everyone with you on the mission would be negatively affected by your actions, SCP-5404. Myself included. However, I believe they shouldn't be ejected from the hamlet immediately so long as they remain inside SCP-1031's radius..."_

_"What you propose may be risky. There may be other possibilities. Perhaps this priest is the cause for this anomaly, or perhaps he is some outsider. You might learn something new, however the goal of this mission is to see what happens after dusk."_

There is some silence.

_"I will leave it up to Dr. Hagerty and Task Force Leader Fink to decide. Either way, if you come back with valuable information, that's good enough for me."_

----------


## Esprit15

*Theres more that can be done before we risk a Hail Mary like that. But well keep it in our back pocket.*

----------


## Plaids

> *Theres more that can be done before we risk a Hail Mary like that. But well keep it in our back pocket.*


*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

Agreed, the if the repercussions could the expulsion of everyone then it is too risky. We still have some other leads we can pursue, the identity of William, the fate of Lily so many years in the past, and the missing girl. 
Questioning pastor Olheim would be the most expedient solution but doing so will require finesse. Luckily Maribelle has a hunch that he has a fair share of regrets and guilt. We likely won't be able to coax him admit anything, but we might be able to lower his mental defenses to allow King to probe his mind.

----------


## hand ax ranger

As the rest of the team chatted on about priests and spooky stuff Kuzmo zones out for whatever reason. His ADHD (which the SCP actually diagnosed him with) kicks into overdrive as he starts wandering around looking for things and lets the other's decide the course of action.

After all, he was apparently not taking the lead and no matter how this went down he'd likely have to pick up the pieces anyway. So for now.... look for interesting things.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Response is a combination of explaining lack of retorts and also what the character might well do anyway

----------


## Esprit15

As James waits for the Doctor to voice her opinion, he notices the tall human wandering. *Kuzmo, where are you going? We just found King and youre wandering off.* Nor did I give you permission to leave.

----------


## JeenLeen

Hoping to head off any confrontation, 5404 offers, "How about we talk to the priest, but like not dig as much as I planned but something in-between?  We could probably at least ask who Lily's dad is, simple lie like she asked us to tell him something on our way to the car shop but we forgot to ask his name and description."

He shrugs.  "I guess that'd make me sound stupid, but I can deal with that."

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Hoping to head off any confrontation, 5404 offers, "How about we talk to the priest, but like not dig as much as I planned but something in-between?  We could probably at least ask who Lily's dad is, simple lie like she asked us to tell him something on our way to the car shop but we forgot to ask his name and description."
> 
> He shrugs.  "I guess that'd make me sound stupid, but I can deal with that."


"well it makes sense that it makes you sound stupid. Because you are!" king then laughs at his expense.

----------


## Esprit15

*Unless theres a reason he isnt present, which would be suspicious,* James stares off at the corn field. The whole way this SCP worked was frustrating. It couldnt be interrogated, they didnt know what it knew, and it seems like it does _something_ nasty to outsiders. 

*Dr. Curtis. What methods of investigation did prior teams use? Whats already failed? Asking too many questions gets us booted, but thats something you do when youre guarding a secret. Has anyone tried speaking to the entity directly, as though they already know what the being is? I dont want to do this immediately, but its something to consider. Sometimes you need to make someone believe you are a friend before theyll answer questions.*

----------


## JeenLeen

> "well it makes sense that it makes you sound stupid. Because you are!" king then laughs at his expense.


5404 doesn't respond verbally, but his annoyance is visible on his face and in his mind.

----------


## WindStruck

The radio really seems to crackle. _"The past .. years we .. agents .. .. evening .. before the .. ...."_

Looking at your phone, the bars have dropped to only one, and now seems to alternate between zero and one sometimes. The signal here already seemed weaker than it should have been, but this was odd.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Even though your question isn't answered, if you read up on the previous reports related to SCP-1031 provided to you, you would know that a few small teams of field agents had been sent here on the evenings prior to the expansion events covertly. However, all contact was lost and they simply disappeared.


Then you all realize you see shapes moving beyond the corn towards the town. It seems the villagers started looking for _you_.

The old man with a scratched up face is the first to enter the corn. "What're y'all doing out here?? That cat run away again? Hey, c'mon over, we all'd like a word with you."

Out on the main road, it seems there's been an increasing gathering of villagers, plus an old automobile. They don't particularly look that welcoming anymore, though that might be reasonable considering all their plans and activities were being interrupted.

The one known as 'Peter' steps forward and says, "I did some askin' around and turns out Mr. Sanderson is willing to let you borrow his car. Awf'ly gracious of 'im." He steps back and nods to a somewhat elderly, if not middle-aged, man with an old suit and a cane.

That man, apparently Mr. Sanderson, speaks up. "I don't normally do this, but it seems there's no way to repair your car here, and you will have to be towed either way. Unfortunately, you've been having issues with your phones as well..?" The man looks at you all appraisingly.

"The nearest town's about twenty miles that way," he says pointing westward. "I figure it shouldn't take you that long to get there and back. And don't worry about the gas. Do you have cash on you?"

----------


## Esprit15

Well ****. That might have just moved his confrontation plan up a few hours. *Awfully kind of you. Ill make sure to bring her back in one piece.* He was absolutely not getting his car back, they were being pushed out. If the group came back it would be to a ghost town. *Yeah, got some cash. Want me to top her off in town?* It would be really nice if King ran off to the priest to give them an excuse to run that way.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King ran away to the priest. _what a pain in the ass. Well I'm gonna go to the priest and ask for his assistance._

----------


## JeenLeen

As he looks at the crowd, 5404 stiffens and freezes up a moment.  _Oh no.  Gonna get pitchforked to death.  Gonna get stabbed. Gonna get..._ but then he shakes his head, trying to banish the panick.

Fortunately, the task force agent talks to the crowd while he mostly recollects himself.  Seeing King run off, he gives a quick glance towards the actual Foundation staff, then says, "Wow, that's so generous.  Let us just catch him then we can off."  Stepping in the direction King ran, he adds a couple more _thank yous_ as he rushes.

*Spoiler*
Show

If the villagers actually get violent, 5404 will reluctantly move back to interpose himself between them and his teammates.  Literally use Interpose if needed.  Though hope no combat yet

----------


## hand ax ranger

Once the crowd appears Kuzmo focuses up and readies his bag to pull the Falcata out and get to him bloody work. However, the others manage to handle(?) the situation and King scampers of, prompting him to run after at a speed just fast enough to follow but not to actually catch up, leading to him also making an exit form the scene, as he assumed the others might.

Or not. This all felt quite overly complicated to him when they could just search around here, find the cause and either dismiss it magically or beat the cause enough times it ceases being a problem.

----------


## WindStruck

As the tension rises among the SCP operatives and their cooperative(?) SCPs, King makes a break for the church. A few villagers attempt to grab King but the darn cat is too fast.

They still seem none to happy about this situation as a few of you rush off after your cat. Suddenly, as if out of nowhere, Daniel says, *"I'll go. You all get King, and Mom.. make sure he doesn't run away this time?"* Daniel smiles at Dr. Hagerty, his little jab passably demonstrating familial ties.  *"I'll drive to the other town and see about getting us a tow truck."*

With this he get the keys to the car and starts up the engine. The ones in charge might not totally approve of this spontaneous course of action, but it seems to appease the villagers for now.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Plus, I'll just be writing the character out of the action. Without killing him! What a surprise.

----------


## Plaids

> As the tension rises among the SCP operatives and their cooperative(?) SCPs, King makes a break for the church. A few villagers attempt to grab King but the darn cat is too fast.
> 
> They still seem none to happy about this situation as a few of you rush off after your cat. Suddenly, as if out of nowhere, Daniel says, *"I'll go. You all get King, and Mom.. make sure he doesn't run away this time?"* Daniel smiles at Dr. Hagerty, his little jab passably demonstrating familial ties.  *"I'll drive to the other town and see about getting us a tow truck."*


*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

 Thank you son. We'll get King before he snacks on some church mice. 
Dr. Hagerty begins hoofing it towards the church, the hair on the back of her neck standing erect as she put distance between herself and the villagers.
_Dangit the entity was wising up. The itinerary would have to be expedited. At least no one had to break character. It was such a blessing that Maribel managed to keep her cool in these situations._

----------


## WindStruck

*In Blumber*

At this moment, the church bell ominously rings again, one time. So, it's about one o'clock...

King races to the church and is there first. Apparently there's no one here again, but that priest is probably in the back. The others who chased behind you soon arrive at the church as well.

Meanwhile Daniel (SCP-6356) drives off west in the car that was offered. Hopefully he would buy you all some time to do.. uh.. something. Whatever was going on around here, you had to find out what it was! Or stop it.


*In the Tall grass*

The moment finally arrived. All the D-class personnel posing as prisoners (well technically they already were prisoners) have approached the corn. You all had been at this a while, so you got some time to rest and a quick meal, but now you were on the threshold of this ominous wall of corn.

The SCP guards radio in again, and suddenly there seems to be a change of plans. *"Alright, maggots, be on your best behavior,"* one of the guards says. Two guards now walk in front of you along the road, and they frequently check behind themselves. Two more walk behind you. Presumably, two more are in that truck, slowly riding even further behind you. The _other_ truck, the one that you rode in on and were pretty sure was mostly empty stays behind, outside the perimeter of the corn.

You're still on this small, two-lane highway.  The shoulder isn't that big, and the corn creeps up close near the road, mere feet away. It feels claustrophobic...

Suddenly, you hear a low rumbling. Like the growling of some _creature_, its stomach rumbling, yearning to eat you. It grows closer and louder!

And then it turns out to just be a car: a pretty old car, with a young man driving it. Everyone has to move out of the way, most staying on their side of the road, some on the opposite side beyond the shoulder and practically pressing themselves into the corn.

The passing of this car seems to be causing some alarm among the guards. They radio in again, and among other things said, what can definitively be heard is some repeated code phrase, "SCP-6356".

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King runs around the church looking for the priest. _come on old fart! I need your help!_

----------


## Metastachydium

The proximity of the creepy corn makes Cecily thoroughly uncomfortable and her biology is doing its best to double down on that. Now that there's a modicum of shadow she should be sweating less and not more! And the fact that she managed to force some food into herself but only some makes her somehow both hungry and nauseous at once. If the guards weren't walking _before_ them, clearly more concerned with what their assembled lo is up to than what lies ahead

When the rumbling noise rises from somewhere out of sight, she freezes for a moment, reflexively clutching her pointy stick and trashbag to her chest (a reflex she's quick to regret, one might add). But confusingly enough, unlike herself, the guards still show no intention to just break and run and before she could make up her mind and swing behind cover ("cover", in this specific instance, meaning Hank), the source of the noise bursts into view 

And it's a car. A _really_ old car, at that. In her relief, she's a bit late to realize just how fast the old timer is moving _towards them_; once that (the realization, not the car) hits her, she dashes off of the road a bit too fast, half-disappearing in the corn. She recoils from the stalks just as fast and as she stands precariously on tiptoe, flailing comically with her arms, all she can think of's just how _weird_ it is that she's doing her best to fall on the cold (or, in fact, probably sickeningly warm) asphalt, rather than into the cornfield, if she's to fall. It feels Stupid, frankly. Ominous as the whole deal, and most recently, this S-C-P 6-3-something (what could that be, anyway? Security Code P-whatever? "S" checkpoint? "C" or "see"?), might be, it feels stupid. At this rate, she'll impale herself on her own trashpicker. 

This field trip is really doing numbers on her. That dumbass Chris has a point. She'd be better off in a cell now. Maybe she'll get a nice padded one once this is over.

----------


## MrAbdiel

_You're welcome, citizen._

Benjamin thinks, as the car zooms by with no outward sign of noticing the hard work they have put in to beautify this rural highway.  He looks around, pre-emptively smirking as he prepares to recite his lukewarm sarcasm out loud to an audience that makes the mistake of making eye contact with him.  But the guards are troubled by something - they're draw to the car, and its occupant.  The time has come.  The wolf lays low, until the deer falls asleep.  The snake slithers through the snow; and the buffalo's attention is elsewhere.

The time is now for corn.

While the _fools_ are distracted, _just as planned_, Benjamin makes use of his corn-adjacent position; turning on the spot with languid, casual easy and attempting to _bite into an ear of corn, husk, fibres and all_ before turning back about and attempting to chew as discretely as possible.

----------


## WindStruck

*In the Tall Grass*

Cecily practically wheels and stumbles about, and she almost does poke an eye out as she slowly and awkwardly falls forward, hands just barely catching herself in time to prevent her from falling flat on her face. But hey at least she was safely on the nasty asphalt!

Benjamin, in all his cleverness, sneaks a bite of corn... "husk, fibers and all". And it is the most immediately obvious, stupidest thing he's ever done in memory. Unfortunately, his memory may be rather short. The taste of completely raw corn right off the stalk may be an acquired taste for some, but being mixed with the outer corn husk and the silken fibers within, it's like trying to chew on tough, bitter cardboard and mouthfuls of dental floss. There simply is no good texture here, and what little corn flavor that would be there is masked by the overwhelming presence of inedible plant matter. The urge to spit it all out is undeniable.

Perhaps all the other inmates and guards had their own little issues as well when this car drove by. But even after the car apparently passed without issues, a minute later, yet another alarm was raised...

*"We've got a missing D-Class! Son of a b****!"* The guard radios this new development in and orders you all to keep your hands up, keep away from the corn, and stay still.

*Spoiler: MrAbdiel*
Show

Though Benjamin is kinda dimwitted apparently, a decent insight reveals that these guards actually aren't very familiar with each of your faces. They probably know the numbers on your person better, which are a bit smaller and more discreet for this particular outing.


For the time being, you may briefly comply with these commands, only twisting your head about to try to figure out who was missing. And it's Tater. Of course it was Tater. Why wouldn't it be?

----------


## WindStruck

*Bonus Update for the Blumber Party*

King meowls around and, seeing as the only logical place where the priest would be was in the back (seeing as the bell just rang) King also begins scratching and pawing at the door.

Very soon after, Reverend Olheim emerges. Was it because of King or was he planning to come out at this time anyway? Hard to say...

The reverend looks down at the black cat with some curiosity, and then looks up to meet everyone else's gaze with an equal amount of apparent curiosity and expectation.

((Every character who was heading to the church should be here now, so feel free to just.. start your conversation?))

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King coughs looks up to the priest and says "reverend we need your help! How do we stop William! And yes i am a cat!

----------


## WindStruck

The man looks down at King, the feigned curiosity melting away. He doesn't look surprised at all at the spectacle of the talking cat either.

"So, it appears we will be dropping all pretenses of secrecy and ending this charade. Quickly then, to my office."

Without looking around, or even at the others present, he simply turns to open the door and heads into the cramped, dim backrooms of the church, leaving the door open for everyone to follow.

After each of you shuffle in, and the door is closed behind you, the reverend says, "The first thing you need to know is that William cannot be stopped. Only he can stop himself. The second thing you should know, more importantly than the first, is that so long as he doesn't know you know, you are relatively safe and free to leave. But as I am sure you may suspect, he is growing weary of your presence."

----------


## Esprit15

*Oh thank god, we can trust you,* James says with a sigh of relief. *I had it on coin flip odds that you were part of whatever is going on out there or not.*

*Who or what is William?*

----------


## Metastachydium

Cecily springs up with a surprising alacrity, and suppressing the urge to rub the rough texture of the poorly maintained asphalt out of her palms, she lets her arms shoot upwards at a steep angle. *Please don't shoot me, Sir!* she blurts out as she blunders forward. Getting away from the corn is an instruction she can comply with quite enthusiastically; standing still, on the other hand, hasn't been her forte since Well, since about _then_. And armed people ordering her to freeze and put her hands where they can see them doesn't bring back the best of her memories either. The most she can do is drum on the road with her right foot as _softly_ as it gets as she begins to methodically try and chew her own lips off.  Stupid ****ing _jackass_ Tater! She didn't think that weirdo will actually get them all killed.

----------


## WindStruck

> *Oh thank god, we can trust you,* James says with a sigh of relief. *I had it on coin flip odds that you were part of whatever is going on out there or not.*
> 
> *Who or what is William?*


The reverend paces about behind his desk. "William is, or perhaps was, the most devout member of what this little village used to be. And now.. he is but a man with more power than he knows how to handle; becoming a more hollowed out husk as the years go by."

He looks at each of you and continues, "I know, that sounds vague. Imagine if you gave an ordinary man the powers of the divine, yet he did not have the abilities to properly wield them. He is everywhere and yet nowhere, only able to perceive reality through a human lens, and yet, he can split his focus. This place, this is his domain now, yet as it expands, there is no creativity. He is too focused on his late granddaughter and his former life, living in the past."

----------


## Esprit15

*You mean Lily You said late. So what is the girl that we saw earlier? A figment?* James asks. Though there is concern in his voice, he still comes off as the stern military type now that hes no longer playing the persona. *And is it possible to remove this William without hurting him or the town?* And how are you exempt from the effects

----------


## WindStruck

> *You mean Lily You said late. So what is the girl that we saw earlier? A figment?* James asks.


The reverend nods. "Yes, Lily.. the real Lily is gone now, and what is here is perhaps the best recreation one can make." He shakes his head sadly.




> Though there is concern in his voice, he still comes off as the stern military type now that hes no longer playing the persona. *And is it possible to remove this William without hurting him or the town?* And how are you exempt from the effects


"I already told you, James. Only he can stop himself. As for this town? Technically, it does not even exist. Truthfully I fear more for William's soul than anything else..."

----------


## Esprit15

James narrows his eyes. *Gotcha so whats your role in this? Why are you different from the locals?*

----------


## Plaids

Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother

Dr. Hagerty follows Olheim into the inviting sanctuary and hurriedly closing the church door with everyone safely within.
_Wouldn't any prying entity eyes prying into the team's plans. Maybe some additional precautions were in order. Jaylen couldn't be raised alone at SCP after all, and Dad was waiting._  

 We're glad our priorities align Father Olheim we're here to stop William as well. But when King probed Lily he found a normal child. Did William kidnap her or commit a transgression against nature? The former would be so much more preferable since we have places to be and children to raise ourselves and places to be besides Blumber. 

Dr. Hagerty pales and gasps quickly as she steadies herself. 



> "The first thing you need to know is that William cannot be stopped. more importantly than the first, is that so long as he doesn't know you know, you are relatively safe and free to leave. But as I am sure you may suspect, he is growing weary of your presence."


_A terrifying threat. Being confined to someone else's decaying fantasy._ 

 Would it be wise to seal the churches entrances? Because we are very much outnumbered at the moment. 
Dr. Hagerty glances at the pews while tapping a cartridge of arresting foam.

----------


## hand ax ranger

When they all ran in, Kuzmo follows them in and is about to curse this priest until the ruse is dropped and he nods, listening to the ocnversation and trying to absorb it all




> He looks at each of you and continues, "I know, that sounds vague. Imagine if you gave an ordinary man the powers of the divine, yet he did not have the abilities to properly wield them. _Blah Blah Blah_, only able to perceive reality through a human lens, _Blah Blah Blah_. This place, this is his domain now, yet as it expands, there is no creativity. He is too focused on his late granddaughter and his former life, living in the past."


Kuzmo tilts his head at this in particular and speaks up. *Assuming the dropping of pretenses.... that sounds like me at a point. I feel for this mortal's confusion.... even if here my power is greatly lessened to that of before I ever became a King......*. He growls in anger.

He looks to the doctor. "*Speaking of which, should I go ahead and..... get more comfortable?*"




> Would it be wise to seal the churches entrances? Because we are very much outnumbered at the moment. 
> Dr. Hagerty glances at the pews while tapping a cartridge of arresting foam.


"*I can help fix that if need be.....*"

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: Last Time...*
Show




> Benjamin, in all his cleverness, sneaks a bite of corn... "husk, fibers and all". And it is the most immediately obvious, stupidest thing he's ever done in memory. Unfortunately, his memory may be rather short. The taste of completely raw corn right off the stalk may be an acquired taste for some, but being mixed with the outer corn husk and the silken fibers within, it's like trying to chew on tough, bitter cardboard and mouthfuls of dental floss. There simply is no good texture here, and what little corn flavor that would be there is masked by the overwhelming presence of inedible plant matter. The urge to spit it all out is undeniable.
> 
> Perhaps all the other inmates and guards had their own little issues as well when this car drove by. But even after the car apparently passed without issues, a minute later, yet another alarm was raised...
> 
> *"We've got a missing D-Class! Son of a b****!"* The guard radios this new development in and orders you all to keep your hands up, keep away from the corn, and stay still.
> 
> *Spoiler: MrAbdiel*
> Show
> 
> ...





With a mouthful of half masticated corn fibres and husk, Benjamin complies with the orders from the men with guns.

For a few moments, he uses all of his brainpower to bash his thoughts into shape.  Presently, his senses are reporting that this corn, eaten this way, is disgusting and tough and bad.  But accepting this is tantamount to accepting that his initial instincts were wrong; and he cannot do this.  Instead, he does what fools prefer to do when experience proves them wrong: he lies to himself, preparing to lie to others.  Later, he will tell others that he took a bite of the corn, husk and all, and it was the _sweetest corn he'd ever tasted._  All who doubt him  are to be chided as knaves and cads; he has the experience, and he will use it to beat objections into submission.  This mouthful of indigestible plant matter was good.  It was a _good_ thing.

Coughing as he swallows it, teeth clogged with silky fibres, he stands away from the corn with his hands raises, and scans around.

Tater's missing.  Tater, who had not backed down when he had challenged him previously; to whom he owed repayment.  Ratting out that little skunk to a good kicking from the guards would be extremely satisfying, and Benjamin is highly incentivised all of a sudden to try to figure out where the blighter has gone.  He scans about, hoping to spot a trail so he can immediately narc.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

"we're supposed to neutralise the threat right. Well what if we kidnap or kill this "lily." She isn't the real one anyways. If we take her to the base that could disrupt the magic and stop William. But it'd be easier just to kill her honestly.  It could disrupt the spell as well. What do you think about that.

----------


## WindStruck

*In Blumber*




> James narrows his eyes. *Gotcha so whats your role in this? Why are you different from the locals?*


"I guess you could say, because I simply am _not_ a local. My role in this is.. sadly, just as an observer. And I do keep the time..."





> We're glad our priorities align Father Olheim we're here to stop William as well. But when King probed Lily he found a normal child. Did William kidnap her or commit a transgression against nature? The former would be so much more preferable since we have places to be and children to raise ourselves and places to be besides Blumber


"As for what Lily is, for all practical purposes, _she is_ human. I doubt any of your instruments or tests could prove otherwise. And yet, she is not truly the Lily that was lost. It would seem that William had focused all of his attention into recreating her, giving her full autonomy and the spark of life.. much to my surprise."

The reverend sighs and then begins to do some strange things. First he sets some things on his desk aside and some others he brushes to the floor. He partially opens one of the drawers. Then he takes his chair and carefully sets it down on its side.

"Sooner or later, William will have to face the reality, but by then, at what cost? I haven't been able to get through to him, and I doubt I ever will. But perhaps you strangers can? I must warn you, he is incredibly dangerous when angered. I would advise you to simply leave this place at your earliest opportunity. Still, if you are insistent, he lives in the attic of Lily's home.  ...and yes, he sees through the other villagers as well."

The reverend says this as he takes a hold of the bookshelf and slowly tips it over, causing books to start partially spilling out of it and damaging their pages and spines.




> Would it be wise to seal the churches entrances? Because we are very much outnumbered at the moment. 
> Dr. Hagerty glances at the pews while tapping a cartridge of arresting foam.





> Kuzmo tilts his head at this in particular and speaks up. *Assuming the dropping of pretenses.... that sounds like me at a point. I feel for this mortal's confusion.... even if here my power is greatly lessened to that of before I ever became a King......*. He growls in anger.
> 
> He looks to the doctor. "*Speaking of which, should I go ahead and..... get more comfortable?*"
> 
> "*I can help fix that if need be.....*"


"Oh, I wouldn't advise that. If you cause more trouble here, that will only heighten suspicion and put you in more danger." Looking at Kuzmo, he says, "Your true form may have some benefit when the time comes, but for now, it will only cause alarm and bring you peril." As he says this, he has moved closer to your group and seems to be adjusting a picture hung up on the wall, before removing it and letting it fall with a clatter and the twinge of broken glass.




> "we're supposed to neutralise the threat right. Well what if we kidnap or kill this "lily." She isn't the real one anyways. If we take her to the base that could disrupt the magic and stop William. But it'd be easier just to kill her honestly.  It could disrupt the spell as well. What do you think about that.


"The way you think is most unfortunate, both uncompassionate and unwise. If you think about it, could William simply not remake another Lily again? Alas, my troubled interlopers, I'm afraid we are out of time.."

As it once again seems like the reverend is about to strangely misplace something else - this time a lamp standing near the door, he violently flings it toward the back near the bell tower, and in the same swift motion, firmly grabs King.

*"For God's sake, keep the door closed! Quickly woman, put it in the cage!"* he suddenly yells, though his facial expression doesn't match the alarm and anger in his voice.


*In the Tall Grass*

Automatic rifles briefly focus on Cecily, then on other inmates.  One of the guards radios the situation in.

Benjamin, being the double crossing wise guy that he is, at least remembered that Tater was with Tom before. Now Tom stands alone on the opposite side of the road. Surely he went into the corn that way. You're about to rat out Tater, but unfortunately, you tried to swallow that mass of tough stringy mess in your mouth. That didn't go over well. Sometimes the first step to fixing a problem is admitting there is a problem in the first place. Unfortunately, when you double down on those mistakes, they can have nasty consequences.

Benjamin begins choking and coughing up gross pieces of chewed up corn onto the ground, soon doubling over and falling to his knees. The rest of the stalk and the silks are stuck in his mouth and throat. Still ever so doggedly persistent in ratting out Tater, one of his hands points in the direction of Tom, and yet the guards are too focused on you disobeying their orders and wondering what the hell is killing you from the inside out.

All the other inmates stand stock still, too afraid to move and help Benjamin in his predicament. At last, as you crouch over the road practically _dying_, one of the guards briskly approaches and grabs you. It seems he quickly identifies the problem. Somewhat. *"What the f*** is in your mouth??"*

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

"Hey! let go of me you stinky priest! Let me be! Stupid human! You'll pay for this!" 


King struggles to break free as best as he can.

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 takes in the conversation.  The priest is an ally.  He's visibly angered at the monster-SCP's suggestion of killing Lily, but relieved at the responses... and a bit disgusted at the thought that he sees the logic of the creature's suggestion.

He starts to try to form some questions.  Did everyone die earlier?  What happens to Lily each festival?  What happened to those who vanished before, or that girlfriend who moved here?

But then the priest starts acting oddly.  Then throws a lamp and grabs King?!   
Did he get seized by William?  Is he a different SCP?
Regardless, seems time to do his job.  If someone's gonna get hurt, best to be him.  5404 runs up to the priest, glancing out any window to see if a mob is gathering, and asks, "What are you doing?"

----------


## WindStruck

The priest tries the best he can to clamp down on King's mouth to prevent him from speaking, but without the element of surprise, it's still apparently difficult.

When Thomas rushes over, he hurriedly whispers, "They're right outside!"

Then he unceremoniously tosses King toward Doctor Hagerty and continues making a ruckus, knocking a stool over and pounding on the door once.

----------


## JeenLeen

King already broke protocol.  Maybe it means no new game, but screw that.

Trying to use his body and all his strength to help hold the door closed, 5404 whispers back, "I can't be hurt or"...  dang it, say it... "killed.  At least permanently.  How much are we at _physical_ danger verses... whatever makes people vanish danger?"

----------


## Metastachydium

Cecily's predicament is far less interesting than Benjamin's (which she feels a warm appreciation for), but she is torn all the same. On the one hand, not being shot, aimed at or generally _acknowledged_ and closely monitored for a second is all she can ask for under the present circumstances. On the other hand, watching someone (even if that someone is as annoying a twit as loudmouth freakin' Benjamin Hillcrest) is not something she needs in her day either. Still, she swallows an idle "I think he's choking" and stays as motionless as her nerves allow for, sweating some more and quietly blocking the sensation of her arms getting _so_ tired, only bothering to throw a quick glance each in all directions she can without moving anything other than her eyeballs to check on Hank.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> The priest tries the best he can to clamp down on King's mouth to prevent him from speaking, but without the element of surprise, it's still apparently difficult.
> 
> When Thomas rushes over, he hurriedly whispers, "They're right outside!"
> 
> Then he unceremoniously tosses King toward Doctor Hagerty and continues making a ruckus, knocking a stool over and pounding on the door once.


"*Oh wellm that's a problem. So the how will we get rid of them then?*" Even as he says this he doesn't even wait for an answer before he starts donning his armor draws his cleaving blade.




> King already broke protocol.  Maybe it means no new game, but screw that.
> 
> Trying to use his body and all his strength to help hold the door closed, 5404 whispers back, "I can't be hurt or"...  dang it, say it... "killed.  At least permanently.  How much are we at _physical_ danger verses... whatever makes people vanish danger?"


Kuzmo walks over and stands against the door with them, using mighty leg muscles and his massive weight keep it closed.

"*Noted. I have both a self mending body and the means to heal your wounds should the need arise. Not sure who'll be doing the fighting but it should give them comfort.*"

----------


## MrAbdiel

Even here, on the edge of the stupidest demise imaginable, Benjamin has pride.

Pride, in this case, arriving later than scheduled; shortly after the fall.

Wheezing and coughing, he drops to his knees.  It's possible that the guards would over react and shoot him for such independent actions; but there's only so much denial of the survival instinct's initial screaming a man can muster before it is addressed.  Red in the face, he starts sticking his fingers in his mouth and digging out flakes of corn husk and silk, trying to clear the blockage by any means possible.

Pride swept into the black spots in his vision, reassuring him as he struggled.  And it was a good reassurance, too; it was everything he needed to know right now.

_Somehow, in a way I have not yet decided, this is Tater's fault._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You know, if this scene was less funny, I might have griped a bit, saying something like 'I wasn't aware I needed to declare my character was spending his action chewing'.

But it _is_ funny, so I'm good. :)

----------


## WindStruck

*In the Tall Grass*

*"Robins! Look for the runaway! Everyone else, eyes on the D-Classes!"* the guard barks as he looks about ready to wrestle with Benjamin.

The choking man manages to reach into his mouth, and thankfully, the strands of plant fiber are not too difficult to get a hold of - aside from the fact that Benjamin is still gagging and on the verge of convulsing. He pulls out all the husk and most of the silks in one go. Though it seems one or two strand of silk is still really badly causing him misery.

The guard seems rather mystified by the spectacle, still not really comprehending just _what_ Benjamin was choking on.  He would have never guessed that the inmate literally just took a bite out of the corn through its husk.

*"I asked you a question! What was in your mouth!?"* he asks, still rather uncompassionate about the whole situation. But to be fair, it was 100% Benjamin's fault.

----------


## Esprit15

*Sir,* James puts a firm hand on the priest, *I understand that we all have things that we want to protect, but as you can see, we arent folks to be strung along, either. Being vague with passing civilians is probably good for getting them out of town, but we need to know whats happening. Unless you like what your friend here is doing, it behooves all of us for you to be forthcoming rather than cryptic. You seem concerned about William, enough that you want to stay here and try to keep him from living this lie. Help us help you help him.

Or we can do this the ****y way, where a field team ****up results in you being taken in instead and William has nobody to help guide him out of his madness. Your choice. What is William?* Jamess face has all the sympathy of a DMV worker listening to someone explain why they dont have their second piece of photo ID.

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

Things were escalating she could feel it. But the added information helped set goals and shape objectives. 

 King, I you need to pipe down for a bit you seem to be agitating the man. 
We know where William is now, right above Lily's bedroom. If we can stop William, we have an unmistakable path to him. 

Now with a clear objective and shaking off her nerves Dr. looks to Father Olheim in his bout of subdued mania. 
_Sudden mood shifts, violence spasms, all while divulging key information. This had happened before and was too often a precursor to the real danger on missions._ 
 I don't know what's occurring to Olheim. Worst case scenario, William's onto him and pulverizing his brain. King if you would be so kind, provide me a probe of his mind. He's certainly in different mental state now. Somebody restrain him so I can check him for concussions, cranial embolisms, or air pockets that come with a psychic attack.  

OOC: I assume checking Olheim would require a TREATMENT roll.

----------


## Esprit15

*Hes just making a mess so that people think we were actually trying to catch King,* James whispers to the doctor.

----------


## WindStruck

*Cloistered with the Cleric*

There's a loud knocking coming from the door now. A muffled voice calls out, *"Everything alright in there, father?"*

The priest yells back, *"Yes, Peter! I mean, er, no! I mean, we have it under control, I think! Damned cat!"* He shoots King an admonishing glare, with a finger drawn to his lip.

King can't read anything at all in the priest's mind, being firmly rejected and practically flung out. It will take _extra effort_ to attempt to read the priest's mind again from now on.

Even despite the priest's reassurances from beyond the door, it shudders a bit as the villager tries to press in anyway, blocked by Kuzmo, who firmly pressed himself against the door with armor donned.

Despite the priest's warnings, his words go mostly unheeded. Thomas and James and Dr Hagerty still insist upon asking questions. But there's simply no time.

*"What's going on in there? What are y'all on about??"* the voice calls out, attempting to rattle the door open more forcefully.

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 looks to his comrades.
"Run to Lily's?  Meet William in person?"

----------


## MrAbdiel

> "I asked you a question! What was in your mouth!?"[/COLOR][/B] he asks, still rather uncompassionate about the whole situation. But to be fair, it was 100% Benjamin's fault.


_"I had to test the corn."_ He wheezes, tonguing at his teeth.

When this gathers a protracted silence, he lowers his voice, and begins to dig himself further into his lie.

_"You know. For the mission."_

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*




> *Hes just making a mess so that people think we were actually trying to catch King,* James whispers to the doctor.


 Sorry, just assuming the worst and jumping to conclusions. 
Dr. Hagerty releases the father's eyelid sheepishly.

Eyeing the door she provides her own assessment.
 While we were tasked with neutralizing William, I think we should leave the building regardless of our future actions.

----------


## hand ax ranger

"*Agreed*" Kuzmo whispers, still cloaked in the illusion of the ring. "*The question is what route we shall take. I think perhaps if a few leave through the door and strike up conversation then others can sneak out the window and get a head start on slaying or neutralizing this 'William'.*

He sheaths his sword on his belt and keeps leaning on the door as he awaits a response from someone.

----------


## Esprit15

James sighs and swears quietly. *Guess its a confrontation then. Lets run by the car so I can get my gun. This is gonna probably get ugly, and if theyre nothing but shades I give less than a damn about putting a hole in a shade.*

----------


## JeenLeen

Knowing time is short, 5404 offers, "What if Kuzmo and I talk to them and see what happens, and you all go out a back route?  Worst case then, we two get kicked out and have more intel than any prior team.  
Reverend, if you can tell us what happens at midnight in the fog, it'd be a ton of help, but if not then tell whoever comes after us.  Maybe they'll be able to do more than we did to help or stop William."  Screw protocol at this point.  If he might get _erased_ by William, for all he knows, 5404 isn't going to care too much about secrecy.  "We're SCP.  If the next odd, nosy villagers know that name, they're probably us."

He looks to his teammates.  The Task Force leader probably really in charge, the maybe-insane scientist officially in charge, the egomaniac cat, and the monster who could probably kill the villagers if needed.
" 'Mom', 'bro', I recommend not fighting the god-thing, but your call.  We clear to talk and buy you time?"

----------


## hand ax ranger

Kuzmo nods. "* No matter how you look at it having me, your divine powered muscle suited for the ol' money making is probably a good idea. If they ask about the armor I just explain we shoot moving picture things or whatever. But, most likely, We'll just end up cutting things down anyway.*"

He looks to them all and gives a speech. "*It is clear we are dealing with something beyond mere mortal means, especially for this world, to deal with completely. It might be important for someone to find a means to combat his powers through rituals or interfering with whatever source has given him his divinity.  In case we don't succeed I want you all to know I will remember you.... probably with a toast or whatever seems fitting.*"

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

"well let's go then. Also hopefully you 2 humans can do the talking because diplomacy was never my strong suit.

----------


## Esprit15

*Sounds like a plan. It should at least give us time to radio HQ and ask how they want to proceed.*

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 takes a heavy sigh, waiting for the doors to open either by Kuzmo's hand or the crowd's.  Most of his attention is on trying not to think out pitchforks or torches.

----------


## hand ax ranger

With the group more or less seeming to agree with the plan Kuzmo will step back from the door and open it to converse with the townsfolk.... or fight. Either one.

----------


## Plaids

*Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - Commanding SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The loving mother*

Time was running out, townsfolk were convening and there too many things to manage.
But now there two strategies. Hurry towards the mission objective or proceed slowly maybe even retreating.

"We need to focus on neutralizing the threat William poses. If he finds out about SCP involvement, he will be prepared for the next squad that arrives from out of town. We should make our way Lily's home and attract as little attention as possible while doing so."

----------


## JeenLeen

> With the group more or less seeming to agree with the plan Kuzmo will step back from the door and open it to converse with the townsfolk.... or fight. Either one.


5404 steps up with, albeit staying a couple paces behind, Kuzmo and tries to put on a nervous smile of someone embarrassed to be annoying friendly townsfolk.  Quite successfully, as his emotions fit that persona quite well at the moment.

----------


## WindStruck

*Cloistered with the Cleric*

As time runs out and pressure mounts, with villagers puppeted around by an unknown force gathering just outside the chambers beyond, the five of you continue to talk, but eventually it seems the consensus is to let them come in.

In short response to the queries, about all he can really manage, Reverend Olheim lowly mutters back, "I'm sorry, but I've done all I can for now..."

Kuzmo steps back from the door, which pretty much flies open, slamming against the wall. Beyond the portal are four villagers, of which you've seen before, looking quite displeased.

The man's eyes, the one who called himself "Peter" before, they narrow at you all. His voice sounds a bit different from what you remember. "Yer all from the government, _ain't ya?_"

His eyes sweep around the room as he barely manages to step in, with the massive armored form of Kuzmo plus Thomas greeting them first and foremost. The room is in a complete state of disarray, but the cat is out of the bag, so to speak. Everyone looks suspicious, everyone looks guilty, and what the heck is with the massive guy suddenly in armor??

Whatever confusion seems to briefly befuddle the villager quickly flares up into more suspicion and anger again. "_You think I didn't hear what you've been saying?!_ What else have you told them, Adrian? _What else?!_"

You all feel the hairs on the back of your neck stand up, a strange and subtle, tingly feeling. The reverend raises his hands slightly in a placating gesture. "I only hoped to persuade them to leave."

Not really satisfied with the answer, and moving onto the next line of questioning, the man demands, "Someone else is here. Where are they??"

*Spoiler: Plaids, Esprit*
Show

He's probably heard King's voice, but simply does not know about King's powers or ability to talk.



*In the Tall Grass*

Benjamin spins some weird and crafty stuff, but it's not this SCP Guard's first rodeo, and he's heard even more clever lies and crazy crap. Looking more closely at the mashed and chewed up plant matter on the ground.. yeah, that does actually look like it could be corn, now that he thought about it.

The guard briefly growls to himself in loathing, even going to far as breaching safety protocol by briefly giving himself a facepalm with one hand and roughly dragging it down his face, before he suddenly jerks Benjamin to his feet again.

*"Alright, listen up, everyone! No eating the corn! Got it?"*

**RATATATATAT**

Suddenly the deafening blast or rifle fire interrupts the debacle.

*"Think I've got a hit!"* the other soldier says.

You're not sure what it is, maybe it was the loud gun firing and suddenly scaring you, but you feel uneasy. Everyone feels uneasy, as though they are about to be struck by lightning.

The guard calling the shots backs up from the inmates again. "Control, one of the Ds ate some corn. What should we do with him?"

Though he's discreetly talking into his comms, due to the current situation and being on this small road, he's not far enough away to make it impossible to hear.

"...  Control, do you copy? ... Control?"

----------


## hand ax ranger

With it being clear that the ruse was up Kuzmo draws his falcata and stands ready for violence, his form even after so ling in confinement was natural and refined. Like that of a trained warrior of many years. He licks his lips as he remains in his human form, but his voice turns back to it deep growl with a slight screech hidden within. That, and his eyes resume their hot coal color.

"*What the Dead Son's priest has told us is not your concern. Whatever hold you have on these people you best keep them back before I reap whatever life they have in them*"

While not bothering to save the priests feelings about his false prophet he was careful not to wound the pride of this false god. Not yet, at least.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Preferring this routine disrespect to the instant perforation available as an alternative, Benjamin is manhandled to his feet.  The gunshots alarm him, as much as everyone else; he's not dull enough to misunderstand that particular danger.  But he is bewildered at the guard's decision to radio in about the corn - really, even in the rational part of his brain that wasn't in denial about his folly, it seemed like a small and meaningless tresspass and one not worth considering while live rounds were going about.  For the first time, he begins to wonder if he should consider thinking about reassessing his earlier decision to sample this corn.

----------


## JeenLeen

Not really being a fighter, 5404 nonetheless steps up beside Kuzmo and tries to put up a confident facade.  A lie quickly comes to his mind.
"The other person?  Was heading to the belltower, with a rope.  Might be gone by now."

*Spoiler*
Show

Feel free to roll to see how well/badly I lie

----------


## Esprit15

Damnit, no time to sneak out! Okay, new plan. James puts on a smile as the man accuses them of being feds. *If we are from the government, it behooves you, William, to let us to our business so that we can leave quickly and have no reason to return. Last thing anyone wants is an investigation into some danger here. Or worse. Would make our poking around here look like a passing glance. Nobody wants to be the next Ruby Ridge, or MOVE, or any of that ugliness.* He lets the warning of a threat hang for a second before continuing. *We have just about everything we need here anyways. If youll let us finish up with our friend here, we can be out of your hair by midnight.*

----------


## WindStruck

*Uh Oh...*

Thomas responds with a clever ruse and guile. Kuzmo responds with sword drawn and threats. Task Force Leader Fink is somewhere in between that.

The man quickly glances over toward where the belltower is, though the three of you are somewhat blocking passage into the room, and stone walls and corners block vision into the actual area. But no matter.

The man's eyes narrow with pure contempt, rage even. "No, that won't be happening."

"I knew you'd come back. You've been bothering me for the past five years. You _folks_ have _f***ed things up enough as it is._ You won't be leaving this place alive!"

If the chill up your spine prior wasn't indicative enough, the room begins to grow abnormally cold. The wind begins to moan outside, and the sky darkens.


*In The Tall Grass*

The SCP Guard seems to have trouble with his radio contact. Despite repeated attempts at communication, he doesn't seem to be getting through. And then things take a turn for the worse.

The sky begins to darken as clouds apparently coalesce from out of nowhere. The wind picks up and a strange fog starts rolling in from... all around somehow. But it especially seems to be creeping in from the corn fields, if for any other reason, because the vision into them was obscured already.

The guard looks around somewhat panicked. *"S***! Everyone move! Back to the trucks! Go! Go!"* he orders, pointing back along the road, the way you had came, and brandishing his gun.

The truck that was following you starts moving in reverse as well. The banks of fog roll in, obscuring vision even more. But even as you start moving back along the road, things soon start to seem amiss. The road and the corn don't ever seem to end. You could swear you hadn't traveled that far along the road. It was perhaps, only a few hundred feet. Yet the end wasn't in sight! Then again, you couldn't really see very far anymore...

----------


## Metastachydium

It would be, perhaps, becoming to feel some gratitude for the guards' showing a token consideration for her safety, but at the moment (and this is, perhaps, excusable in the light of her current predicament) Cecily Branting is only grateful for two things, and namely the little fact that for once, she succeeded in overcoming her cravenly impulses for long enough _not to_ slam herself flat against the road when the shots were fired and that she happened to removed her palms pressed hard on her ears to block out said sounds in time to overhear the guard realizing that something was amiss a mere heartbeat before the fog would come.

At that point, she doesn't need specific instructions to _know_ what her entire sad, sorry body wants and, indeed, has to do _immediately_. Something is off. No, not off. _Wrong._ And the toughs _with the guns_? They look _afraid_. Now _that_ she can do, and way better than them. Faster than she can think, she spins around and amid many a panicked gasp and wheeze, breaks into a sprint. The guns, that idiot Tater, that idiot _****ing_ Benjamin, the trigger-happy jerkass who fired that burst and even Hank, wherever he may be in the ever-thickening mist are promptly forgotten. _She's got to get out of here._ Maybe if she can catch up to the truck

----------


## hand ax ranger

> *Uh Oh...*
> 
> Thomas responds with a clever ruse and guile. Kuzmo responds with sword drawn and threats. Task Force Leader Fink is somewhere in between that.
> 
> The man quickly glances over toward where the belltower is, though the three of you are somewhat blocking passage into the room, and stone walls and corners block vision into the actual area. But no matter.
> 
> The man's eyes narrow with pure contempt, rage even. "No, that won't be happening."
> 
> "I knew you'd come back. You've been bothering me for the past five years. You _folks_ have _f***ed things up enough as it is._ You won't be leaving this place alive!"
> ...


Kuzmo stands his ground in the face of this show of power, the least of reasons which is that he isn't so easily swayed by magic on it own. In his home-world he was capable of similar things, and even in this one he wasn't without magic himself.

"*You do not know what you are trifling with, William. You meddle with power you don't understand. Risk the destruction of this land and yourself playing caregiver to a rotting dream. Now call off your dogs before i put them down!*" He bellows to theses puppets and by proxy the one pulling their strings.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Intimidation check, and Expertise: Magic probably.


He looked to the others around him. Mere mortals, the lot of them, but at least they had a comprehension of the dangers of magic..... and also of their ally. He tilts his head, wordlessly inquiring if he should drop his disguise now and give this petty tyrant a look at what he was _really_ facing, or if that would ruin whatever schemes they had in the works.

----------


## Esprit15

James gives a nod to Kuzmo. *Cest la guerre, as they say.* He runs for the window. *Head to Williams house when youre done here, Kuzmo. Doc, come on, lets get our gear.* James heads to the window to help her out of the soon to be battlefield.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King says nothing in the hopes that willam doesn't realise there's anything abnormal about himself and just sneakily follows the doctor and the soldier while William's attention is diverted.

----------


## hand ax ranger

With the go ahead from James, Kuzmo with grin and step forward. In a flame like flash the resumes his true appearance.

Kuzmo stood the same height yet somehow seems bigger than before. His brown skin shifts to become orange scales over his hulking form. His face shifts from that of a man to a reptilian monstrosity with a stubby snout and a strong skull shape. His eyes seem to glow like hot coals even more as he laps the air with his long tongue. His 'modern apparel' disperse and he is shown with his preferred chest-wrap, loincloth and sandals combo, looking like a being of the ancient world of men. Even with the more modern appearance of the armor, the falcata and shield would feel leagues more appropriate for him now.

Over all he is much more imposing, a humanoid predator of those who were foolish or unlucky enough to be his foes.

"*Very well Williams, see now what you've stirred?*" He growls in his true voice, not disguised by effort. *I've called upon divine might longer than you have been alive and now you've gotten the likes of me to put an end to your cruel mockery of life. This is a ghost town.... and you are but the puppeteer of these lifeless marionettes.*"

Edit: The first the step up will be the first to suffer his might, with him using his fire-bolt on them.

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 shudders at seeing the monster in its true form, but he attempts to stand strong alongside his 'ally'.  He enters one of the attack stances some of the Task Force trainers have taught him and prepares to strike, hoping to do a blow to the head to knock out one of the puppets.   
_They look human but aren't people,_ he reminds himself.

----------


## WindStruck

First, Kuzmo threatened "William" once again. The man (or whoever it was) only seemed to sneer in response, not very convinced of an actual threat, apparently.

*Spoiler: hand ax ranger*
Show

no magic incantations, or gestures used, aside from perhaps the man balling his fist in anger.

You may know some stuff about controlling weather, but perhaps this is more than that.


Meanwhile James quickly heads for the window. There is quite a bit of resistance when opening the old thing. He can either break it for a more immediate exit, or spend some time trying to get the window to cooperate.

Both King and the reverend stand back and watch as the conflict starts to ignite. The window isn't really open yet. Not even King can squeeze through at the present time.

When Kuzmo makes his transformation (or rather, his true form is revealed) this finally produces a response from the tyrant of this realm. The man's eyes widen and he staggers back (the other three seem to have much less pronounced reactions, if at all).

"W-what in the _hell_ are you?!" he chokes.

Regaining his composure he yells, *"Is this what you've stooped down to now!? Hiring  monsters!? Aliens?! Freaks?!"*

With hardly even a gesture, and just a somewhat outstretched fist from the man, Kuzmo feels as though he's been rammed by an elephant. He flies back and gets slammed into the wall of the church.

Thomas, seeing the aggression start, immediately jumps in and pummels the man in the head. He stumbles backward to the ground, looking disoriented, but soon the other three villagers grab Thomas. A particularly large and burly woman takes a swing at him with her fist and a growl.

----------


## Esprit15

James swears, and wastes no time smashing the glass window open.

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 tries to dodge the blows from the woman and any others -- at least as much as he's able with little room to move and the others grabbing him.   His arms somewhat occupied by foes' grasp and his previous target at least disoriented and probably out of reach, he delivers a headbutt to the person nearest him.  (The woman attacking him if feasible.)

Adrenaline and training are taking over at least a little bit of his panic and fear.

----------


## hand ax ranger

When Kuzmo was thrown back hard against the wall of the church he felt the pain but suffered neither injury or even a moment of daze. He had been throw back against harder surfaces by much less means before. It does succeed in getting his ire though as he looks at the three who were surrounding the supposed immortal....

"*I am no alien, imposter. Let me show you what I am though.*"

*Spoiler: Noteworthy advantages of his*
Show


Move-by Attack
Take-down
Uncanny dodge
Improved Initiative


He then runs towards them, at an inhumane speed that would seem even more so considering his size and weight. In his true skin the speed and aggression mixed with the colors of his skin makes him almost streak across the ground like some living flame rushing towards his target, showing partly why his main title was "The Wildfire."

But before this can be fully processed by itself he has dashed behind the meat-puppet to 5404's left side and swings his Falcata at it's back to sever it's spine.....if not the nearly slice the foe in two. The strike itself was no unruly chop. Instead, it flew fast and clean, choosing velocity and skill over a heavy bashing hack, showing the sheer professional grade of Kuzmo's swordsmanship with this particular weapon.

Once this is done though, assuming the puppet falls.... he will move to do similar to the next with a cleave to the skull, and keep slashing, chopping and stabbing until his momentum is stopped or all foes lay dissected.

"*Now who dares doubt me!? Have I made my point!?*"

----------


## WindStruck

Thomas manages to evade the burly woman's punch, just barely, before responding with his own headbutt which was unexpected and kind of makes her flinch back. Meanwhile Kuzmo charges forward, making short gory work of the four possessed villagers. Blood is spilled all over the church floors as each villager is cut down, a few even unleashing a cry of pain and a gurgle before crumpling to the floor.

With the window smashed open, King takes the opportunity to gracefully leap through. James makes haste to climb through as well. It is Dr. Hagerty who has some issues, being rather average, physically speaking. She needs to take her time to crawl through the window, but with James helping her, it's not really much issue.

Outside the sky has considerably darkened more, the sky is overcast, and an ominous, chill wind whips around. Banks of fog have begun rolling in, limiting visibility. And everything just starts to look more.. dead. The leaves on the few trees around town had all gone missing. The buildings looked more run down and dilapidated. Even Thomas and Kuzmo inside can tell as things in the church begin to look more aged and subtle, hairline cracks appear on the walls.

"Godspeed," the reverend says. "I cannot do much, but I will do what I can."

----------


## Esprit15

James tries to radio in to headquarters, though he has the funny feeling that it will be a futile endeavor. Once the doctor is out, he runs for the car. If he can even get any sign of a signal, he shouts into the radio. *S*** is beginning to go sideways here! We know more about the source of 1031 but I dont know how recoverable the source will be! Please advise!*

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 freezes at the gore.  He's seen death before, but never to this degree of gore before.  He freezes up, shaking and looking at the splatter streaking his own clothes red.

When the priest talks, he shakes out of it.
People -- no, puppets dead.  Good (?).  Maybe It can't see without puppets to see through.
SCP staff escaped.  Good.

Still shaking, he takes in the building's decay.  Ghost-towning?
If the building decays on him, he can take it.  Fear for _existence though_ and hope to complete the mission intermingle and have the same goal: "Olhelm, what happened to people stuck here at Events in the past?"

----------


## Plaids

Dr. Kalispell Hagerty - The running SCP scientist
Guise: Kali Simmons - The terrified mother

Dr. Hagerty's heart begins to regulate itself into a steady drumming instead of the jack hammering that began with Kuzmo's bold challenge to William. She follows James and King on their way to collect supplies before most likely confronting William. 
_Should have left discreetly from the back when they had the chance._  

Quietly cursing under her breath before returning to address James and King.
 $#*% 
At least William has never seen anything like Kuzmo before. Though I wasn't expecting his puppets to be made of actual flesh. Maybe we can surprise him again with you King. 
Keep calling for any support we can get Fink, I think we're dealing with a hostile Ekhi Apollyon class now. As in National threat and Uncontainable.


Dr. Hagerty's gaze wavers before snapping backwards and sternly barking an order.
 You're *staying* with me Maribel! Kuzmo and 5404 knew the risks and are providing us an opportunity to finish the mission.

----------


## hand ax ranger

In the few moments he has Kuzmo savors the feeling of battle once more, even if it was a quick affair with no danger to him. The smell of blood always seems sweeter when it was reaped with yoru own weapon and for him this was no less true. 

After making sure 5404 was alive, which with his reputation he [REDACTED] should be, the Wildfire will exit the church and locate the others. Once there he stand at ease and inspects the gore on his falcata, wondering what the risk would be for licking it clean. Who knows what magic taint could be in their blood.

"*The charlatan's temple has been cleaned out, 5404 as you call him is lagging behind. Where now are we going to rid the land of this imposter god?*" Now out of both disguise and the SCP foundation he spoke with more weight in that growled, otherworldly voice. The only reason he hasn't attempted to take a leadership role is that James and Dr. Kali had a better idea of the first step and he had no desire lead this to disaster.

He gives a look to James and nods, once more in respect to a perceived kindred spirit. "*Let us see what "The Army" taught you. If you're half the warrior I think you are it'll be good to fight alongside.*"

----------


## WindStruck

> Fear for _existence though_ and hope to complete the mission intermingle and have the same goal: "Olhelm, what happened to people stuck here at Events in the past?"


"William disposes of his victims," the priest says, and merely sighs sadly afterward. "He kills them. Ends their lives. One way or another. Their bodies become a part of this twisted place, but I am glad to say, at least their souls move on."

With Thomas's query being answered, he quickly catches up with the others.




> James tries to radio in to headquarters, though he has the funny feeling that it will be a futile endeavor. Once the doctor is out, he runs for the car. If he can even get any sign of a signal, he shouts into the radio. *S*** is beginning to go sideways here! We know more about the source of 1031 but I dont know how recoverable the source will be! Please advise!*


Of course, just as James suspects, all radio contact is cut off now. However, he remembers there was actually a small squad of SCP soldiers who were supposed to be just inside the edge of SCP-1031 by now. They were all technically under his command, but also guarding a bunch of D-Class. Perhaps if he needed some backup, he could try contacting them at least. 




> Dr. Hagerty's gaze wavers before snapping backwards and sternly barking an order.
>  You're *staying* with me Maribel! Kuzmo and 5404 knew the risks and are providing us an opportunity to finish the mission.


There is a distinct pause, and presumably, the spirit obeys.




> "*The charlatan's temple has been cleaned out, 5404 as you call him is lagging behind. Where now are we going to rid the land of this imposter god?*" Now out of both disguise and the SCP foundation he spoke with more weight in that growled, otherworldly voice. The only reason he hasn't attempted to take a leadership role is that James and Dr. Kali had a better idea of the first step and he had no desire lead this to disaster.
> 
> He gives a look to James and nods, once more in respect to a perceived kindred spirit. "*Let us see what "The Army" taught you. If you're half the warrior I think you are it'll be good to fight alongside.*"


It seems that the quick escape through the window and slaughtering the four villagers in the church took about the same time. However with James's and Dr. Hagerty's urgency, they are slightly ahead. The U-haul trailer with all their valuable supplies is there, still at the side of the road and sitting near the mechanic's shop. It would probably only take half a moment to get in there and retrieve any supplies you wanted.

The problem becomes apparent almost immediately, however. Four villagers have been slain, and there's about.. oh, say.. eighty more to go.

The humanoid forms shamble forth, many in the distance almost imperceptible in the fog, but Kuzmo can feel each and every one of them. They were approaching from nearly all directions. Most of them were armed with some kind of implement now: kitchen knives, pitch forks, pans, giant spanners, table legs used as ad hoc clubs. A few even had some rifles. But their weapons probably weren't really your biggest concern.

One of the villagers, who happens to be the closest, growls, *"You have no idea what you are dealing with."*

Almost instantly, the ground beneath Kuzmo feels as though it has disintegrated. It's turned into some kind of quicksand, actually. This is not just your typical bog, however. It feels almost lighter than water, and yet resistant to movement in any direction other than _down_.

----------


## WindStruck

> It would be, perhaps, becoming to feel some gratitude for the guards' showing a token consideration for her safety, but at the moment (and this is, perhaps, excusable in the light of her current predicament) Cecily Branting is only grateful for two things, and namely the little fact that for once, she succeeded in overcoming her cravenly impulses for long enough _not to_ slam herself flat against the road when the shots were fired and that she happened to removed her palms pressed hard on her ears to block out said sounds in time to overhear the guard realizing that something was amiss a mere heartbeat before the fog would come.
> 
> At that point, she doesn't need specific instructions to _know_ what her entire sad, sorry body wants and, indeed, has to do _immediately_. Something is off. No, not off. _Wrong._ And the toughs _with the guns_? They look _afraid_. Now _that_ she can do, and way better than them. Faster than she can think, she spins around and amid many a panicked gasp and wheeze, breaks into a sprint. The guns, that idiot Tater, that idiot _****ing_ Benjamin, the trigger-happy jerkass who fired that burst and even Hank, wherever he may be in the ever-thickening mist are promptly forgotten. _She's got to get out of here._ Maybe if she can catch up to the truck


Cecily can easily keep up with the reversing truck, which isn't going _too fast_, given the reduced visibility in the fog and hopefully some reasoning along the lines of not leaving everyone behind. But it eventually stops when it's apparent there is now no end to this road, this creepy corn, and this fog.

A driver quickly gets out, then grabs the swift Cecily, herding her back in with the others. *"We're in deep now,"* he says.

*"Ah, f***, ah well. We were probably going to be here tonight anyway,"* says the one who had apparently been calling all the shots.

*"Should we try radioing the others?"*

*No, not yet. I think their cover is blown, but still..."*

There's a buzzing sound in the distance...

Most of the others are looking around for the source of this noise too. It grows louder, and soon enough the cause is apparent: insects! There are many insects beginning to swarm about everyone now. They are locusts, flies, and even some bees. They also apparently do not like _anyone_.

You can feel the tiny creatures trying to bite and sting you. Since they are pretty much herbivorous and don't have mouths that can actually do that, it's pretty ineffective, but an occasional bee sting still hurts.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

King, now realising everyone is gonna die except for that immortal guy decides to get the hell out of dodge. Using the distraction to not be noticed by James and the others king decides to try and sneak out of there. If anyone notices then king uses his agility speed and environment to run away and get out of the town. _see you later suckers! I'm not biting the bullet just yet!_

----------


## JeenLeen

5404 nods thanks to the priest then runs.
The sadness makes him think that the priest is a prisoner here as much as William or Lily, if indeed the latter's soul is here.  If 5404 even still believes in souls....  Regardless, he is relieved that William just kills, not, like makes them not exist.   5404 might not really like his life as a test subject and prisoner, but he still wants to live.

As he runs to catch up to the group, some fear rejoins his emotions. He was at first glad William just killed and, urk, recycled the bodies.   But what would he do if he caught someone he couldn't kill?

*Spoiler: next*
Show

5404 will join a fight if it's happening or try to force his way through the horde if necessary to rejoin his allies.  But he'll rejoin them a safer route if possible.

----------


## Metastachydium

Cecily is still just lucid enough not to resist as she is grabbed and thrown back with the lot. The tacit realization that the guards (with the _car_) don't seem to see escape as a viable option anymore gives her no ease of mind. The swarms of abnormally behaving insects are just the last proverbial nail in the less and less proverbial coffin. After some ineffectual flailing around, Cecily just drops down on the road and wrapping her own arms around her face, she balls up to present as small a target with as little exposed skin as she can.

----------


## Esprit15

James shouts into the radio, this time to the squad at the towns borders. *We know more about the source of the anomaly - an entity known as William. Send in backup. Treat all town residents as enemy combatants. Capture one, and dispose of the rest if they respond to you with hostility. Do not believe anything they say. They should go down with minimal effort. If you encounter William, call me with the location but do not engage. We expect he is outside the capacity standard troops. Use D-class as you see fit, but dont be wasteful.

Also keep an eye out for a black cat. Its to be captured alive. Do not believe anything it says, either.*

He continues on to the truck to grab his shotgun. *Im no lizard godking, but humans have made our own tools of our trade that you might find interesting,* he says to Kuzmo before racking the gun. Theres a bit of a grin on the mans face that the others havent seen before.
*Spoiler*
Show

Is there anything we brought along for capturing SCP 1031?

----------


## hand ax ranger

To James he give a laugh. "*Ah, you Earth mortals and your firearms! They do make the best sounds though.*" He was well familiar with those weapons, which he though a grand upgrade to the crossbows and war darts of his home. All the same, he always had preferred thrown weapons due to the sheer strength he had, the familiarity with the since his youth and just they way they felt when flung. But in the hands of men he could see the point, and James gave the idea there was still a martial spirit to these loud throwers of lead.

*Spoiler: Of note*
Show

Uncanny dodge
Dodge/Parry 8
Acrobatics 5
Athletics 6
Move-by Attack
Leap 1


But then his instincts kicked in. The ground beneath him was forming to some sort of viscous liquid beneath his feet. Before it progresses to far he leaps into the air to change positions, taking the chance to find a target while airborne. He flick the blade of his weapon forward, it's tip glowing fire-like until the energy is flung like a dart from an atlatl and forms into a firebolt soaring towards the villager who acted as Williams mouthpiece.

Once he lands elsewhere he speaks. "*I know exactly what I'm dealing with. A frail, foolish thing with too much power. Like a child who stole his father's wand*" He twirls his weapon in hand as he belittles the so-called "god". "*Now be a good boy and give it up, or daddy will get his belt!*"

----------


## WindStruck

James hops into the U-haul trailer and gets his favorite gun, his night vision goggles, and some other equipment. He also tosses Dr. Hagerty some stuff. Probably some guns too.

He also hears a response on the radio. *"Roger! We got a problem though!"*  At least that's what James thinks he hears. There's _a lot_ of static on the other end. Or is that.. buzzing?

Meanwhile, Kuzmo, continues to garner this entity's ire. Leaping with almost supernatural reflexes into the air, he manages to avoid the trap set under him and launches a bolt of fire at the villager that spoke, who cries out briefly as he is impaled, then a hole is incinerated in his torso.

Of course that was not the end of it, however. This battle has only just begun.

*"Insolent fool! DIIEEEE..."* says yet another villager, this time a shriveled, haggard woman with a bonnet, an apron, and a kitchen knife (among other things), but in the same creepy voice. Black miasma begins billowing out of her mouth and making its way to Kuzmo and Thomas. Kuzmo can at least tell it is somewhat magical and probably very _very_ unhealthy...

----------


## hand ax ranger

As the meat puppet breaths out the sickly haze Kuzmo sprints to the left and starts circling around the horde. No matter who or what William was, there was little chance he understood simple skirmish fighting like he did. As he encircles he will find a car trashcan and hurl it at the group intending to hit a few grouped together.

"*If I had a Gold Drak for every time someone told me those exact words, I could buy a fleet of ships to sail the world...... so they find find someone who gives a [REDACTED].*" He laughs, mocking the petty tyrant. "*The only thing more pathetic than the minions you sent us is your threats. Stick to things you know, like playing dolls.*"

----------


## Esprit15

James fits his gas mask over his head and fishes for another one for the doctor after handing her a simple rifle. A pistol would be useless in her hands. As he fishes around, he shouts into the radio. *Repeat! Your message was cut off! What are you seeing out there?* The filter on the mask is nearing expiration, but it would probably do in a pinch. Hopefully. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Just finishing grabbing supplies as noted in the OOC, will look forward to acting next round. Figure if he has a mask he could probably find one for her, though less reliable. And speaking from experience, rifles are easier for a novice to fire than a pistol.

----------


## JeenLeen

Trying to ignore fear of the miasma and seeing the monster will destroy most of the horde, 5404 places himself between the doctor and TF Leader and the horde, then proceeds to strike at the person closest to them all.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


In other words, if I can:
--move so between Fink and Hagerty  and horde
--punch closest person

He'll risk breathing in the miasma if needed to accomplish this.  Then probably regret it :)

----------

